# September Testing ~ Bringing home May & June 2013 Babies!!! (39 so far!)



## stargazer01

Here is the September thread! I hope this thread brings as much support as the last few threads have! :) You ladies are great, and I hope that each one of you get your bfp. :)

*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs
April 104 testers 26 BFPs
May 106 testers 25 BFPs
June 122 testers 32 BFPs
July 158 testers 34 BFPs
August 121 testers 32 BFPs*

:dust:

*1*
:bfp: BellaRosa8302 :bfp:
Aquiss18
:bfp: kathleen1994 :bfp:

*2*
pinksoda32
cmiclat1977
:witch: jessandaj :hugs:
amommy
asibling4gi04

*3*
Lionchild
:bfp: ILovedUFirst :bfp:
:bfp: nyba :bfp:
:witch: danielle1984 :hugs:

*4*
:bfp: Jadey121 :bfp:
:witch: kellyrae :hugs:
shellgirl
:bfp: mlm115 :bfp:
:bfp: Sanbibi :bfp:

*5*
Foxy37
:bfp: Nicola27 :bfp:
:witch: ttcmikeandme :hugs:

*6*
:bfp: Liztastic :bfp:
:witch: echo :hugs:
mummy2jj
:witch: bumpnotyet :hugs:
:witch: Mumy_2_One :hugs:
HappyS

*7*
:witch: Medzi :hugs:
afromamma
:witch: nne0813 :hugs:
Aymom
:witch: DSemcho :hugs:
:bfp: Genki :bfp:

*8*
28329
:witch: MrsGruffalo :hugs:
:witch: nic18 :hugs:
:bfp: megan1986 :bfp:
:witch: Missbx :hugs:

*9*
newrn
:bfp: kezie :bfp:

*10*
garfie
mrs_kboy
lorojovanos
:bfp: nevernormal :bfp:
:witch: baby1wanted :hugs:
Heather37
:bfp: bobbles86 :bfp:

*11*
:witch: autigers55 :hugs:
:witch: elt1013 :hugs:

*12*
Babywhisperer
:witch: chasingbfp :hugs:
:witch: NurseJaime :hugs:
:bfp: dizzy65 :bfp:

*13*
:bfp: Jdub1698 :bfp: 
:witch: schultzie18 :hugs:
:bfp: megs23 :bfp:

*14*
:witch: LornaMJ :hugs:
DeeDee5112
:bfp: Bethi22 :bfp:
:angel: jamare :angel:

*15*
:bfp: kirsty_lamb :bfp:
KiraLeigh
:bfp: Sunshine15 :bfp:
:bfp: daizee :bfp:

*16*
mwaah
Babydust82
:bfp: xXDeetsXx :bfp:
The2mums
:witch: Ylanda :hugs:
:bfp: Want2bemomma :bfp:

*17*
:bfp: CharleybootS :bfp:
JandK
:witch: louisiana :hugs:
vic20581

*18*
:witch: meli1981 :hugs:
XxFatMummaxX
:witch: ProudArmyWife :hugs:
Babysmile12
:angel: vietmamsie :angel:

*19*
AMMCAS1114
Thirteen
:bfp: DJBSCANNON :bfp:

*20*
:witch: ES89 :hugs:
fletch_W
:bfp: FaithnHope41 :bfp:

*21*
dcm_mw12
Tizy
tay_913

*22*
:bfp: mealone :bfp:
:bfp: Omiomen :bfp:
elt1013
Mrs_ND
laurabe
:bfp: pepper1983 :bfp:

*23*
beads
:witch: isela :hugs:

*24*
MommytoBryson
tay_913
:witch: LeahMSta :hugs:
:bfp: lilbabywalker :bfp:
:witch: Mookerr87 :hugs:
FirstTry
Bella Grace

*25*
twinkletoe
:bfp: Phantom710 :bfp:
dea23

*26*
kel21
:witch: ReynoldsV :hugs:
lucidc
:witch: Kelly4number2 :hugs:

*27*
:bfp: bump_mad :bfp:
:witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
Lilysmom27

*28*
xGracex
NtnpAndHappy
MrsO1987
koj518
Bumblebee24
:bfp: Mrs. Ceder :bfp:
:bfp: jessandaj :bfp:

*29*
:witch: angie79 :hugs:
:bfp: jbk :bfp:
:witch: Karynmski :hugs:
:witch: Photogmommy :hugs:
:bfp: RnRmom :bfp:

*30*
:witch: Mrs.Eddie :hugs:
bbblues
:bfp: kellyrae :bfp:
dizzy65
MrsMcP

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

:dust: :dust:​


----------



## Lionchild

Great! Thanks, stargazer01! I'm not sure how this cycle will go yet&#8212;been having lots of irregular spotting. As soon as I have it figured out, I'll definitely want to join. Let's bring home those late spring babies!!!!


----------



## echo

Hey Stargazer!! I am going to jump on board with this one, as I am still unsure of whether I ovulated. I'll update with a date at some point. I have to give August a chance, at least. ;)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Stargazer, thanks for the invite! Hope September is our month! Will update with my potential test date once I have OVed! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi please put me down for 14th September..this has to be my lucky month!!


----------



## autigers55

Can I be put down for the 11th. If I go by my last cycle, that would be about the time AF is due, but I may have to change it if I O earlier/later.


----------



## Medzi

Thanks for the new thread, Stargazer! I haven't ovulated yet, though I'm pretty regular so should be good to test around September 7. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## sequeena

I am not sure when I will test this month and my last cycle was 67 days long. I'll be using opks so hopefully that will shed a bit more light. I'm currently on cd6 and I usually have 31 day cycles so I could be testing around september 10th but will know more once if/when I ov. 

Good luck ladies :) I think I'd be due around may 10th 2013 if I do catch thi month.


----------



## stargazer01

I'm so happy to see you ladies already for September. Good Luck, I really hope this is the month for all of us! :)


----------



## 28329

Hi stargazer hun. Can I have the 8th please? Been getting ewcm since cd 7 so ovulation isn't too far away!


----------



## nevernormal

Can I join you ladies? :wave:

I'm on my 3rd ovulatory round of clomid this year (assuming, of course, that I ovulate next week!). I did 3 rounds last year. If I ovulate on schedule, I'll be testing Sep. 7th if AF hasn't shown by then.


----------



## elt1013

Hello again ladies...you can put me down for testing September 11th stargazer, thanks. Hopefully you will be adding our BFPs in September, but yours will be on the August thread! FXd for you and all you ladies!! And let the craziness begin....


----------



## Missbx

Please can u put me down for testing on the 1st :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Hi!!! I am new here. I would love to join you ladies in this thread! I am crossing my fingers and praying we all get our BFPs. Please add me to the 09/24 testing day. AF hasn't come yet this month, but I've had BFNs so far, so I'm thinking I'm out this month!


----------



## stargazer01

elt1013 said:


> Hello again ladies...you can put me down for testing September 11th stargazer, thanks. Hopefully you will be adding our BFPs in September, but yours will be on the August thread! FXd for you and all you ladies!! And let the craziness begin....

Thanks elt1013! :) I hope to get my bfp in August! 
I will be here for September updates, don't worry! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*28329
nevernormal
elt1013
missbx
MommytoBryson*

Good Luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

My Mom invited me (and the kids too) to go to the beach for one last trip before school starts. I will be gone from tomorrow morning until Thursday. This will be my last chance to get away for a long time! :) 

I just wanted to let you ladies know that I won't be able to update until Thursday. :)


----------



## Medzi

stargazer01 said:


> My Mom invited me (and the kids too) to go to the beach for one last trip before school starts. I will be gone from tomorrow morning until Thursday. This will be my last chance to get away for a long time! :)
> 
> I just wanted to let you ladies know that I won't be able to update until Thursday. :)

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## LornaMJ

stargazer01 said:


> My Mom invited me (and the kids too) to go to the beach for one last trip before school starts. I will be gone from tomorrow morning until Thursday. This will be my last chance to get away for a long time! :)
> 
> I just wanted to let you ladies know that I won't be able to update until Thursday. :)

Enjoy your time away and fx'd for your BFP this month xx


----------



## meli1981

can i have the 18th please! and thank you


----------



## Jadey121

Can i have the 4th sept please


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'll take September 21st as my testing day :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! May I join in the fun? AF is due on Sept 1st for me. Thanks!


----------



## meli1981

good luck to all you ladies! hoping for tonnes of bfps, mine included!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Hiya star, can you put me down for the 18th Af isn't due til 22nd or 24th aug but not positive at all! wanna get my space early
Xxxx


----------



## Aquiss18

Hi Ladies, AF is due 2nd of September, I'm going to test the 1st, I'm currently Ovulating, I BD yesterday and then today I ad the egg type looking discharge it was only a tiny but but it was a weird colour, Brownish/yellow, didn't get a good look as I was at work but hoping for my BFP this month, Don't know id DF and I will BD tonight as we both have worked really long days, I'm suppose to fully ovulate tomorrow so I hope we BD tonight tomorrow and the day after sorry for TMI


This is our second cycle first cycle ended in Early miscarriage.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi can I join too please, my AF is due 1st Septmber (I think! Dont really keep track to be honest). Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lionchild

I hope you have a good trip stargazer! When you return and have time to update can you put me down for September 3rd? Thanks!! Best of luck, ladies!!!!!


----------



## Medzi

:dust:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

September 8th for me please


----------



## pinksoda32

Hi Stargazer can you put me down for 2nd Sept plse? Not holding out any hope but we shall see! :winkwink:


----------



## Jdub1698

Can you please add me? This is cycle 2 of TTC #1. Ill be testing on Sept 13 if i can hold out. I'm currently on CD6, and were doing SMEP, preseed, opk, and soft cups this cycle. I'm kind of an all or nothing girl, so I figured it was time to be all in! I have a nice 28 day cycle and so were Starting SMEP Friday.... Hope we can make it!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## echo

CD 40.....still (!) waiting to ovulate. 
:coffee:


----------



## Missbx

Hello please can u change my testing date to 7th as I counted my testing date wrong. Thanks


----------



## tay_913

Stargazer- I say I'm going to quit and here I am back again lol

Hope you had a fabulous getaway! 

Can you add me to the 24th? Thanks!


----------



## Liztastic

Put me down for Sept 6th :)


----------



## stargazer01

*meli1981
garfie
Jadey121
dcm_mw12
BellaRosa8302
XxFatMummaxX
Aquiss18
DJBSCANNON
Lionchild
MrsGruffalo
pinksoda
Jdub1698
tay_913
Liztastic*

It's great to come back from vacation and see so many ladies join our group!

Good Luck! :)


----------



## Jdub1698

So today is cycle day 8, which means the beginning of SMEP. I've read so many good reviews I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's hard. Well see how it goes! :shrug:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi, can I go down for september 4th testing please.......can't wait :)


----------



## echo

OK stargazer, can you put me down for Sept 6th? I'm pretty sure I have ovulated! Thanks.


----------



## cmiclat1977

hi stargazer can you put me down for September 2nd to test.


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hey everyone, Im planning to test sept 10th :)
Good luck to you all!! 
xx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

echo said:


> OK stargazer, can you put me down for Sept 6th? I'm pretty sure I have ovulated! Thanks.

Finally echo!!! Yeyyyyyy!!! Xx


----------



## echo

XxFatMummaxX said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> OK stargazer, can you put me down for Sept 6th? I'm pretty sure I have ovulated! Thanks.
> 
> Finally echo!!! Yeyyyyyy!!! XxClick to expand...

I know, right? ;)


----------



## stargazer01

echo said:


> OK stargazer, can you put me down for Sept 6th? I'm pretty sure I have ovulated! Thanks.

Yay!!! :happydance: I'm happy to put you down for the 6th. Good Luck echo!!


----------



## stargazer01

*kellyrae
echo
cmiclat1977
mrs_kboy*

Good Luck!!!


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Ok I am now on this thread! :( Can you put me down for the 19-20? Thank you!!!


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hey, Can I be added in for the 15th for testing. Baby dust all round!!!


----------



## bump_mad

hello ladies

can i join please..if AF doesnt show ill be ovulationg on 13th and testing on 27th :) good luck to all of you :)


----------



## stargazer01

*AMMCAS1114
kirsty_lamb
bump_mad*

Good Luck! :)


----------



## jessandaj

Add me on the 2nd ! babydust to everyoneee


----------



## stargazer01

*jessandaj*


----------



## lorojovanos

STARGAZER- Can you switch me to the 10th?
I'm a bit confused so I'm going to say two weeks from the latest I can ovulate. 
I woke up way earlier today and tested and it was super low, then tested when I woke up again, and it was way high so I didnt take any of those temps. BUT I had loads and loads of EWCM all day today, so even though my hubby was in a terrible mood, I jumped him anyways. So now, we've had sex every other day during my EWCM days. I had some cramps today as well. So without my temp from today, it'll be a couple more days I'm sure until my CH's confirm my o day. So the 10th is a good day:)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies could i be added please :) AF should arrive around the 18th but this is my first cycle off of the pill so not positive if my cycles will go straight back to normal but my fingers and toes are crossed :) lots of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## angie79

hi girls - i'm moving to sep testing after af arrived yesterday - onwards and upwards - My birthday is june so couldnt think of a better present 

if i ov same as this month i will be testing 29th september 

xxx


----------



## nic18

put me down for the 8th please :)!


----------



## stargazer01

*lorojovanos
ProudArmyWife
angie79
nic18*

Good Luck when you test! :)


----------



## echo

Stargazer, you are not on the 1st page....are you still in August (haven't checked there in a while)? Your ticker says you are testing soon, lots of :dust:!


----------



## stargazer01

Hi echo! I am still in August...testing on the 29th. I don't have much hope for August, but think September will be my lucky month :-k . (I hope!)


----------



## stargazer01

I did test this morning with a cheap dollar store test :blush: BFN of course! I don't know why I poas, I suppose just because it was in the house. :)


----------



## mummy2jj

Hi, Can you add me to the 6th September. FC!
Thanx


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Please add me! We are just starting to try for #2. AF is due 9/5. I may test this Friday despite being way early because I want to know before we leave town for labor day weekend. Put me down for 9/3 as official realistic day to test. Thanks! BFPs all around!!!!


----------



## nevernormal

Can you change me to Sept. 10th please? I ended up ovulating a few days late... I think.


----------



## stargazer01

*mummy2jj
ILovedUFirst*

Good Luck!! :)


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Good luck to u too stargazer! FX'd for your testing soon!!!!! Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## echo

Totally random, but I just bought some wind chimes and it is so soothing to listen to them...especially while trying to stay relaxed and unstressed....


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi there - could I be added to Sept 10th? AF due the 6th but going to hold out as DH is away until the 10th and he wants to be there when I test so it's either AF arrives or a big long wait to test for me!!!
Baby dust to everyone
:dust:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Tested early! Got my :bfp: yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

congrats


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you *ILovedUFirst* !! :)


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: BellaRosa8302 :bfp:

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:
This has to be a good sign for this thread, you are first on the list and our first bfp too! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*baby1wanted*

Good Luck!! :)


----------



## LornaMJ

stargazer01 said:


> :bfp: BellaRosa8302 :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :wohoo:
> This has to be a good sign for this thread, you are first on the list and our first bfp too! :)

Got to be a good sign and huge congrats...Stargazer its now your turn to add to what will hopefully be a great month!!


----------



## amommy

Can you put me down for Sept 2nd, but FF says the 7th! TTC 14 months this time!


----------



## beads

Can u put me down for 23rd? AGES away.... GL to all x


----------



## Jadey121

stargazer01 said:


> :bfp: BellaRosa8302 :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :wohoo:
> This has to be a good sign for this thread, you are first on the list and our first bfp too! :)

Congrats bellarosa8302! !! 
Also good luck to you stargazer for when you test. FC


----------



## echo

amommy said:


> Can you put me down for Sept 2nd, but FF says the 7th! TTC 14 months this time!

:hugs: for your losses. I hope you get your forever baby soon!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Bellarosa!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Stargazer, I had a wacky cycle this month and AF is already here unfortunately :cry:

If all goes well this cycle I should still be testing in September, likely on the 30th. If you could put me down for that date I would appreciate it.

FX for lots more BFPs on this thread!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big Congrats Bellarosa! Wishing you an H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jdub1698 said:


> So today is cycle day 8, which means the beginning of SMEP. I've read so many good reviews I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's hard. Well see how it goes! :shrug:

I'm thinking of trying SMEP this cycle too. Hopefully it brings both of us good results!


----------



## nyba

Sept 3 for me if I can wait that long! I have been bloated, crampy, my face is breaking out, odd twinges - I really feel like I am pregnant. Maybe I'm crazy but it just feels different this month.


----------



## mwaah

stargazer01 said:


> Hi echo! I am still in August...testing on the 29th. I don't have much hope for August, but think September will be my lucky month :-k . (I hope!)


I hope you get your BFP this month if not September HAS to be our month!!

Can you put me down for the 16th please....crossing everything this month for everyone xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Bellarosa - think we're in another thread together so here's your second congrats!
Sorry your out for this month Mrs Eddie. Fx'd for you for next month!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies may I join? Echo, thanks for the link.. I am ttc after 3 lossses ..I should be able to test around 9/2 as Af due around 9/5 or 9/6. best wishes and thank you ladies!:happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG! HIII MWAHH! Big hugs! I miss you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

Congratulations Bellarosa!!! And a big good luck to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## mwaah

asibling4gi04 said:


> OMG! HIII MWAHH! Big hugs! I miss you!:hugs::hugs:

Hi honey, glad to see you back at it :) Goodluck for this cycle. I hope you get it. I got a lovely donor...on our 4th cycle grrrrr hopefully we'll get it this month xxx


----------



## Tmasters

Hi girls! I'm on cd 24 of my second month of clomid. Had a quick question about 21 day progesterone levels. I had mine on cd 23 and it came back at 3 which means no ovulation. However, based on my charting Of symptoms, cm, and cervix I ovulated around cd 21. Would this 21 day test be accurate then if I ovulated 1-2 days prior to having it drawn? The nurse called from my doctor's office today and said there is no way that the test is wrong and that I will be increased on clomid next week. Do I still have hope!? From cd 21-22 I had loads of EWCM and cramping as well as cervix being soft and open. Any input is great!! Good luck and baby dust to everyone!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## echo

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies may I join? Echo, thanks for the link.. I am ttc after 3 lossses ..I should be able to test around 9/2 as Af due around 9/5 or 9/6. best wishes and thank you ladies!:happydance:

:hugs: for your losses. I hope you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Jdub1698 said:
> 
> 
> So today is cycle day 8, which means the beginning of SMEP. I've read so many good reviews I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's hard. Well see how it goes! :shrug:
> 
> I'm thinking of trying SMEP this cycle too. Hopefully it brings both of us good results!Click to expand...

I did SMEP this month - It works!! Do it :)


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you echo! and mwahh, you are very lucky to have found him! fxd for you lovey! I am sticking around until our dreams both come true! :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Anything yet stargazer? Did you test? Hopefully AF is staying away!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, so I'm 4 dpo here, already going nuts just like most of us on here... 
I had a wee bit of EWCM, one time when I went to the bathroom, thats all. I bought one ovulation test at the $store, and the test line is hardly at all visable, just as i thought. I'm a bit more relaxed:) I also bought some preg tests there, I know its way too early to test but I need to pee on something during the TWW. OBV, there was nothing but I figure this will satisfy my urges. I have 3 FRER's and I won't be buying any more. I'll use one on Saturday morning, as I'm the photographer at a wedding with 700 people, open bar and I'm off the clock at 8pm! It'll only be 7dpo, but you never know!
Super sore boobs, but I think I get that all the time after ovulation so not making that into too much...


----------



## mwaah

asibling4gi04 said:


> thank you echo! and mwahh, you are very lucky to have found him! fxd for you lovey! I am sticking around until our dreams both come true! :hugs:

We have done it once so we can do it again...hopefully be bump buddies too.
Yes very lucky. eeekkk you;re always 1st to test. Any symptoms?? I'm not even in the TWW yet xxxx


----------



## Heather37

Hi Ladies!:wave:

I'd like to join the September testers :) My period is due sometime next week - unfortunately, my cycles vary from 29 - 37 days (uuuuugh), so I am going to wait until Sept 10th to test as I have to wait past my longest cycle.

My fingers and toes are crossed for all of you! We have been TTC for three years, but this month feels different (I don't really know why). The only symptom I really have right now is that I am very emotional, but that's not necessarily a sign (trying not to stress), and still have VERY mild pains/cramps, that I have been feeling since about 3DPO (but this might be in my head).

My boobs are not sore at all!! I'm worried that this isn't a good sign!

:dust:


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Congratulations BellaRosa!! I was going to ask if you did anything different last month. Or did you just BD every other night from cycle day 8. Did you take anything else, vitamins anything?


----------



## shellgirl

Hello All! I would love to be put down for Sept 4th testing. I am currently 9 dpo and will undoubtedly cheat with cheapie tests before then, but that is my official test day. I've had cramping, tired, tight abdomen, emotional, and vivid dreams. Last night I dreamt that I gave birth to a little girl....here's hoping that dream comes true! Good luck to us all and praying that we have some May babies coming and that evil :witch: stays far away.


----------



## amommy

Congrats Bella and thanks for the kind words Echo.. good luck to all of us on this thread! Hoping we can all move over to the PG groups together!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Can you add me for Sept 12? I am cd15 on a 28dc, probably 2-3dpo, got darker test line on my opk on Saturday cd11. This is our 2nd mo ttc our 1st. FX'd for all of us September testers!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMMCAS1114 said:


> Congratulations BellaRosa!! I was going to ask if you did anything different last month. Or did you just BD every other night from cycle day 8. Did you take anything else, vitamins anything?

I did SMEP (so yeah, every other day, but then got my positive OPK on CD11, so we BD'd CD11, CD12, CD 13, & CD 15). I used preseed (and actually inserted it using the applicators), and I'm on a prenatal vitamin (Prenate Elite - prescription). Oh, and I took my temperature. That's it :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Congrats bellarose :flower:

I'm out for this month. My son isn't well and we've had no chance to BD as he literally won't let me put him down for 2 minutes.


----------



## Cairn

I was scheduled to test September first, but my doctor ordered a beta for me this past Monday at 7dpo. It came back negative, of course, but after eating an ice cream sandwich that tasted like dirt this afternoon, I tested again. I was shocked get BFPs (wondfo and frer) at 9 dpo! 

I'm excited, but scared to get too excited in case I lose this one too. Hopefully the third time's the charm!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Cairn said:


> I was scheduled to test September first, but my doctor ordered a beta for me this past Monday at 7dpo. It came back negative, of course, but after eating an ice cream sandwich that tasted like dirt this afternoon, I tested again. I was shocked get BFPs (wondfo and frer) at 9 dpo!
> 
> I'm excited, but scared to get too excited in case I lose this one too. Hopefully the third time's the charm!

Congrats girl! I hope it's a healthy sticky bean for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! Sign me up for testing on the 24th.

Cairn....WOW!!! You must be over the moon. Maybe there just wasn't enough HCG yet at 7dpo. Congrats. I hope this is the start of your little sticky bean!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sequeena said:


> Congrats bellarose :flower:
> 
> I'm out for this month. My son isn't well and we've had no chance to BD as he literally won't let me put him down for 2 minutes.

I hope you're LO feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Help- Who turned on the EWCM tap?!?!?!

Hi ladies, 
So I'm 4 dpo today, and ever since ovulation, my cm has been creamy. This month was totally different, where I've had like 3 or 4 days of EWCM prior to "O." Not a tonn, but it was obvious, for sure. So, I just checked before my shower and when i "swiped," it was like a flood of EWCM. I have never had that much CM, let alone EWCM at one time. 
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LeahMSta

lorojovanos said:


> Help- Who turned on the EWCM tap?!?!?!
> 
> Hi ladies,
> So I'm 4 dpo today, and ever since ovulation, my cm has been creamy. This month was totally different, where I've had like 3 or 4 days of EWCM prior to "O." Not a tonn, but it was obvious, for sure. So, I just checked before my shower and when i "swiped," it was like a flood of EWCM. I have never had that much CM, let alone EWCM at one time.
> Does anyone have any ideas?

BD immediately. Better safe than sorry. :thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

Well i tried, but my hubby is in some sort of mood. Completely shut me down and is being an ass. So hopefully im not fertile right now...


----------



## Lilysmom27

Hi all. I'm jumping on board! I am 6 DPO. I believe AF is due September 6th or 7th. Do you all start testing at 12 DPO? I guess that would put me at next Tuesday! I'm ready to know now, haha! I've been having a lot of the symptoms: nausea, headaches, fatigue and sore boobs. It's different than it's been in previous months though, so I'm hopeful that is a good sign!! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## elt1013

Lilysmom27 said:


> Hi all. I'm jumping on board! I am 6 DPO. I believe AF is due September 6th or 7th. Do you all start testing at 12 DPO? I guess that would put me at next Tuesday! I'm ready to know now, haha! I've been having a lot of the symptoms: nausea, headaches, fatigue and sore boobs. It's different than it's been in previous months though, so I'm hopeful that is a good sign!! Baby dust to everyone!!

I think 12dpo is good for most people, but it all depends on how long your LP is...I test earlier because my LP is on the shorter side. Good Luck!


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Well i tried, but my hubby is in some sort of mood. Completely shut me down and is being an ass. So hopefully im not fertile right now...

Well, :sex: happened. For some strange reason, he was not at all interested but I wasn't going to let the chances slip away. Cover all my bases. 
I checked cm before and it was all back to creamy. So creamy this morning and back to it tonight, just the once, a mad gush of EWCM. I dont know what the heck that was, but I think I'll leave my cm empty for today on FF. I played around with it, and if my temp shoots up the next two days, drastically, ill maybe put it in, and itll change my ovulation day. But I'm sure, today was just a fluke...right?


----------



## lorojovanos

elt1013 said:


> Lilysmom27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I'm jumping on board! I am 6 DPO. I believe AF is due September 6th or 7th. Do you all start testing at 12 DPO? I guess that would put me at next Tuesday! I'm ready to know now, haha! I've been having a lot of the symptoms: nausea, headaches, fatigue and sore boobs. It's different than it's been in previous months though, so I'm hopeful that is a good sign!! Baby dust to everyone!!
> 
> I think 12dpo is good for most people, but it all depends on how long your LP is...I test earlier because my LP is on the shorter side. Good Luck!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed:)


----------



## baby1wanted

Congratulations Cairn!! Hoping this one is sticky and you have a H&H 9 months :thumbup:
Sorry about your LO Sequeena, hope he's better soon and you can get back to some BDing!


----------



## asibling4gi04

mwahh, yes we can do it again! :)

I am emotional beyond belief
slight burning sensations in both bbs off and on yesterday
slight twinge cramps yesterday
dreams
nausea every day since 1dpo believe it or not..
Blue veins very prominent in my bbs

BUT 3 NEGATIVE HPTS AT 5DPO..I KNOW, I KNOW WAY TOO SOON! HOW ARE YOU HOLDING UP?


----------



## tay_913

HSG today even though GYN thinks DH count is still the problem and that the urolgist we went to doesn't know what he's doing and that he just stated DH was normal so he wouldn't have to deal with it. Great!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jdub1698 said:
> 
> 
> So today is cycle day 8, which means the beginning of SMEP. I've read so many good reviews I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much, but it's hard. Well see how it goes! :shrug:
> 
> I'm thinking of trying SMEP this cycle too. Hopefully it brings both of us good results!Click to expand...
> 
> I did SMEP this month - It works!! Do it :)Click to expand...

Good to know, thanks BellaRosa! I've heard a lot of good things about SMEP.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I'm starting to think I havent even ovulated this month, even though my chart is saying otherwise. My temps I dont feel are reflecting that, and my CH's went dotted after I put in I had EWCM yesterday, but I felt I had to as it was sooooo much of it. 
We had sex last night, just in case. 
Well I was just doing dishes and I got this shooting pain really low on my right side, and its shooting across my whole front. It's been going on for about 10 minutes now...


----------



## elt1013

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I'm starting to think I havent even ovulated this month, even though my chart is saying otherwise. My temps I dont feel are reflecting that, and my CH's went dotted after I put in I had EWCM yesterday, but I felt I had to as it was sooooo much of it.
> We had sex last night, just in case.
> Well I was just doing dishes and I got this shooting pain really low on my right side, and its shooting across my whole front. It's been going on for about 10 minutes now...

Are you thinking ovulation pain? Sounds like a good possibilty...I bet your temp tmrw will tell!


----------



## lorojovanos

elt1013 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I'm starting to think I havent even ovulated this month, even though my chart is saying otherwise. My temps I dont feel are reflecting that, and my CH's went dotted after I put in I had EWCM yesterday, but I felt I had to as it was sooooo much of it.
> We had sex last night, just in case.
> Well I was just doing dishes and I got this shooting pain really low on my right side, and its shooting across my whole front. It's been going on for about 10 minutes now...
> 
> Are you thinking ovulation pain? Sounds like a good possibilty...I bet your temp tmrw will tell!Click to expand...

I'm not really too sure. I dont really know what that feels like to say for sure. All I know is it stopped me in my tracks, and it hurts pretty badly. It is maybe a possibility because of all of the EWCM yesterday and now this pain. I'm sure glad I BD'd last night:thumbup: 
I'm just still confused why last week I had so much EWCM for like 4 days. But by looking at my chart, I don't feel it reflects me being 5 dpo, the temps arent rising. 
I also dont recall last saturday when they say I ovulated, there being any cramps or pain like this so who knows....:wacko:


----------



## danielle1984

Well I'm moving here cuz no AF yet and I'll be retesting on September 3 if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: BellaRosa8302 :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :wohoo:
> This has to be a good sign for this thread, you are first on the list and our first bfp too! :)
> 
> Got to be a good sign and huge congrats...Stargazer its now your turn to add to what will hopefully be a great month!!Click to expand...




Jadey121 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: BellaRosa8302 :bfp:
> 
> Congratulations!!! :wohoo:
> This has to be a good sign for this thread, you are first on the list and our first bfp too! :)
> 
> Congrats bellarosa8302! !!
> Also good luck to you stargazer for when you test. FCClick to expand...




mwaah said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi echo! I am still in August...testing on the 29th. I don't have much hope for August, but think September will be my lucky month :-k . (I hope!)
> 
> 
> I hope you get your BFP this month if not September HAS to be our month!!
> 
> Can you put me down for the 16th please....crossing everything this month for everyone xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you ladies! AF came for me yesterday. :( Hopefully Sept. is our month! :thumbup:





asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi ladies may I join? Echo, thanks for the link.. I am ttc after 3 lossses ..I should be able to test around 9/2 as Af due around 9/5 or 9/6. best wishes and thank you ladies!:happydance:

I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs: 



sequeena said:


> Congrats bellarose :flower:
> 
> I'm out for this month. My son isn't well and we've had no chance to BD as he literally won't let me put him down for 2 minutes.

Sorry your son is sick. :hugs: I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## stargazer01

*amommy
beads
Mrs. Eddie
nyba
mwaah
asibling4gi04
Heather37
shellgirl
Babywhisperer
Cairn
LeahMSta
Lilysmom27
danielle1984*

Good Luck!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry to hear Stargazer :hugs:

I really hope September is our month too!


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Sorry to hear Stargazer :hugs:
> 
> I really hope September is our month too!


Sorry too Stargazer, hugs :hugs:
Hopefully September will be good for all of us!!


----------



## mwaah

asibling4gi04 said:


> mwahh, yes we can do it again! :)
> 
> I am emotional beyond belief
> slight burning sensations in both bbs off and on yesterday
> slight twinge cramps yesterday
> dreams
> nausea every day since 1dpo believe it or not..
> Blue veins very prominent in my bbs
> 
> BUT 3 NEGATIVE HPTS AT 5DPO..I KNOW, I KNOW WAY TOO SOON! HOW ARE YOU HOLDING UP?

Sounds good but stop testing hahaha!! easier said than done I know.. Luckily we are not near the same CD otherwise you would have me testing already.
Well had my 1st tonight and another tomorrow.. a little early but going away Saturday so just crossing my fingers that one of those little swimmers lasts til O day. 
Oh nooooooooo I'm going t be away when you get your BFP!! Leave me a message pleaseeeeeeeeeoeee xx

Thanks for adding me Stargazer and so sorry about your AF but now we can all be bump buddies :) xx


----------



## shellyt

hey girls, I really really really want this to be my month! does anyone else get too scared to test and find themselves putting it off?? xxx I am a bit confused it to test the day of AF no show or a few days after?? xxx


----------



## danielle1984

shellyt said:


> hey girls, I really really really want this to be my month! does anyone else get too scared to test and find themselves putting it off?? xxx I am a bit confused it to test the day of AF no show or a few days after?? xxx

It can be scary to test! I know I'm like this especially now since I'm late and I'm afraid to get a bfn.


----------



## shellyt

how late are u hun? and have u tested at all yet xxx


----------



## danielle1984

shellyt said:


> how late are u hun? and have u tested at all yet xxx

I'm on my second day of waiting for the nasty witch lol. I got a very faint bfp last week but since then I've had three bfn. I got tons of CM this morning, no other symptoms except I'm tired but this is my first week back at work (i'm a teacher). So I'm waiting until Monday to see what happens and to test.


----------



## meli1981

hopefully sept will be your month danielle

sorry stargazer, looks like we are in the same boat! baby dust to us both


----------



## shellgirl

Thanks for adding me to the list Stargazer. So now on 10 dpo and I of course couldn't help myself and tested this morning. I think there is a faint line there, but maybe I need a lobotomy. I sent it to my friend and she said she sees it, but I'm not telling my DH yet b/c I'm not sure I'm convinced. I took another test now (I know, I need to stop) and I don't see anything. Maybe urine is too diluted from the day, but it still sucks. I'm going to try with FMU again in the morning. I've added the picture, do you ladies see anything or have I gone mad?
 



Attached Files:







DSC00880.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## meli1981

sorry hun i dont see anything, but im on my tablet. youre right first morning urine is more concentrated, so i woyld go by that especially since youre only 10 dpo. good luck for testing tom! keep us posted


----------



## elt1013

shellgirl said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list Stargazer. So now on 10 dpo and I of course couldn't help myself and tested this morning. I think there is a faint line there, but maybe I need a lobotomy. I sent it to my friend and she said she sees it, but I'm not telling my DH yet b/c I'm not sure I'm convinced. I took another test now (I know, I need to stop) and I don't see anything. Maybe urine is too diluted from the day, but it still sucks. I'm going to try with FMU again in the morning. I've added the picture, do you ladies see anything or have I gone mad?

I do see something there but it may just be a shadow in the pic.


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list Stargazer. So now on 10 dpo and I of course couldn't help myself and tested this morning. I think there is a faint line there, but maybe I need a lobotomy. I sent it to my friend and she said she sees it, but I'm not telling my DH yet b/c I'm not sure I'm convinced. I took another test now (I know, I need to stop) and I don't see anything. Maybe urine is too diluted from the day, but it still sucks. I'm going to try with FMU again in the morning. I've added the picture, do you ladies see anything or have I gone mad?
> 
> I do see something there but it may just be a shadow in the pic.Click to expand...

Maybe wait until morning a test again?


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I'm starting to think I havent even ovulated this month, even though my chart is saying otherwise. My temps I dont feel are reflecting that, and my CH's went dotted after I put in I had EWCM yesterday, but I felt I had to as it was sooooo much of it.
> We had sex last night, just in case.
> Well I was just doing dishes and I got this shooting pain really low on my right side, and its shooting across my whole front. It's been going on for about 10 minutes now...

Hi ladies, I just got that pain again....:shrug:


----------



## ILovedUFirst

I see it shell girl! Congrats!!!


----------



## shellgirl

ILovedUFirst said:


> I see it shell girl! Congrats!!!

I sure hope it gets darker in the morning and it wasn't an evap line. Has anyone had any evap lines on the dollar tree brand? I usually use FRER, but it was getting quite expensive since I'm an addict. FX for tomorrows FMU test!


----------



## ILovedUFirst

I got a faint positive today with dollar tree brand as well...in the same boat as you...hoping tomorrow will be even more obvious. Today's took a while to show today but I am only 8 dpo. Anxious to hear about your test tomorrow!
:dust:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Can't wait until my testing day begins :)


----------



## Redhead7211

I agree with Elt- I think I see a line or a shadow! Can't wait until you test tomorrow!


----------



## Lilysmom27

So this morning I went to take my prenatal vitamin, and just drinking the water gave me terrible heartburn!! I was shocked... didn't know that could happen from water. Then I had heartburn and I felt super nauseous most of the day. I've also noticed today that I've had mood swings, or have just been a little more irritable than usual. I could just be tired. I've felt exhausted all week. I don't want to symptom spot, but it seems like a good sign. I also had a single point just above my belly button where I kept feeling pressure tonight around dinner time. Not sure what that was about... Anybody else experienced anything like that?


----------



## jessandaj

well i guess im the first one out ! af came early this time but im hoping it will lead to a pregnancy in september since i will actually be able to babydance on O day cause my husband will be off :) so i was to excited about that to be sad this cycle. good luck ladys lots of babydust !!!!


----------



## shellyt

aww ok hun! well wish u lots of :babydust: xxx its mean that ur body keeps playing tricks on you! xxx


----------



## mwaah

jessandaj said:


> well i guess im the first one out ! af came early this time but im hoping it will lead to a pregnancy in september since i will actually be able to babydance on O day cause my husband will be off :) so i was to excited about that to be sad this cycle. good luck ladys lots of babydust !!!!


Oh no sorry to hear that....but goodluck for this cycle, you could still get a September BFP!! xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

jessandaj said:


> well i guess im the first one out ! af came early this time but im hoping it will lead to a pregnancy in september since i will actually be able to babydance on O day cause my husband will be off :) so i was to excited about that to be sad this cycle. good luck ladys lots of babydust !!!!

Sorry AF is here - FX'd for you for Sept :bfp:


----------



## Jdub1698

First positive opk of the month this morning... Were doing SMEP exactly as the plan states so Bd marathon here we come! Fx this is the month!


----------



## afromamma

5 DPO, i'm testing on the 7th of September, 3 days before my birthday, please count me in :)


----------



## shellgirl

Guess those dollar store tests are more accurate than I suspected. Got a :bfp: this morning on FRER!!!! I'm over the moon! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of you will be joining me today or in the next few. :dust:


----------



## mwaah

shellgirl said:


> Guess those dollar store tests are more accurate than I suspected. Got a :bfp: this morning on FRER!!!! I'm over the moon! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of you will be joining me today or in the next few. :dust:


Yay congrats!!! xxxx


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats shell:)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

jessandaj said:


> well i guess im the first one out ! af came early this time but im hoping it will lead to a pregnancy in september since i will actually be able to babydance on O day cause my husband will be off :) so i was to excited about that to be sad this cycle. good luck ladys lots of babydust !!!!

:hugs: So sorry hun, that happened to me with my last cycle as well. I hope this next cycle is luckier for both of us!



shellgirl said:


> Guess those dollar store tests are more accurate than I suspected. Got a :bfp: this morning on FRER!!!! I'm over the moon! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of you will be joining me today or in the next few. :dust:

Huge congrats Shell! I am so happy for you!


----------



## echo

Congrats Shell! 

Good luck in Sept Jess!


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies and congrats to all you BFP xx.
My Af is due next week on either 5th or 7th as I ovulated twice last week . I've had cramping and a presure feeling in my uterus and a slight sniffly nose , but who knows as our bodys can play tricks on is especially when we want it to hapen xx . Who is testing next week ?


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, So I had to wait until midnight last night for hubby to come inside, but we managed to have a pretty great night;)
So, if it was yesterday that I ovulated, I think we covered our bases. Had a good temp rise this morning, FF still says I'm 6dpo, but in a few days, depending on my temps, it may change my ovulation date to yesterday...
Nothing much to report, other than I have some cramps right above my right hip bone. Not too much else...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Foxy37 said:


> Hi ladies and congrats to all you BFP xx.
> My Af is due next week on either 5th or 7th as I ovulated twice last week . I've had cramping and a presure feeling in my uterus and a slight sniffly nose , but who knows as our bodys can play tricks on is especially when we want it to hapen xx . Who is testing next week ?

foxy I am due for AF around the 5th or 6th but I might take an early test tomorrow..my bbs are sore, had cramping yesterday and the day before, very moody (even kicked OH out last night)!! So IDK...I think I may break down and test tomorrow or Sunday! Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Hi ladies :)

Could I join you all please? This is our first month TTC after an ERPC following a miscarriage of our beautiful Bumpy at 12 1/2 weeks :( I ovulated two weeks after my ERPC, then af came two weeks after that. We now have the all clear from the docs to try again, so we tentatively tried last weekend when I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Monday xx Last time I had my BFP at 10dpo, so would you mind putting me down to test next Thursday 6th Sept please :)
Thanks so much.... tons of babydust everyone and massive congrats to those with BFPs!! xxxx


----------



## shellgirl

bumpnotyet said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Could I join you all please? This is our first month TTC after an ERPC following a miscarriage of our beautiful Bumpy at 12 1/2 weeks :( I ovulated two weeks after my ERPC, then af came two weeks after that. We now have the all clear from the docs to try again, so we tentatively tried last weekend when I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Monday xx Last time I had my BFP at 10dpo, so would you mind putting me down to test next Thursday 6th Sept please :)
> Thanks so much.... tons of babydust everyone and massive congrats to those with BFPs!! xxxx

Fingers crossed for you Bumpy! :dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Guess those dollar store tests are more accurate than I suspected. Got a :bfp: this morning on FRER!!!! I'm over the moon! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of you will be joining me today or in the next few. :dust:

Woo hoo :happydance:

Congrats girl!!!!! A happy & a healthy 9 mos!!!!!!

Send some of that :dust: our way!


----------



## Babywhisperer

bumpnotyet said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Could I join you all please? This is our first month TTC after an ERPC following a miscarriage of our beautiful Bumpy at 12 1/2 weeks :( I ovulated two weeks after my ERPC, then af came two weeks after that. We now have the all clear from the docs to try again, so we tentatively tried last weekend when I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Monday xx Last time I had my BFP at 10dpo, so would you mind putting me down to test next Thursday 6th Sept please :)
> Thanks so much.... tons of babydust everyone and massive congrats to those with BFPs!! xxxx

Good luck! FX'd that you get your sticky bean this month!! :hugs:


----------



## DeeDee5112

Hi...can I join you ladies?? I am 1dpo today...we tried smep this month. You can put me down for sept 14!!! Congrats to all the bfp's already!!! Loads of baby dust to all of us still waiting!!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Thanks so much lovely ladies :)

Massive congrats Shellgirl that's such amazing news!!!! Bet you are over the moon :)

Thanks so much Babywhisperer, sending tons of dust to you too!! 

xxx


----------



## elt1013

Congrats shell! Good luck to all of the rest of you ladies!!


----------



## tay_913

So I had an HSG done yesterday and everything looks good with me. Sad news is the the GYNO I was seeing before we switched insurance told me that he doesn't believe the urologist that my DH sperm is now normal (it was bad a year ago) and that the Dr. usually tells people they're normal so he doesn't have to deal with infertility. Thank you so much worthless piece of ****! So now it's back to my husband and I have no idea what they can do for low quality sperm. 

After 2.5 years of trying, I want my BFP!


----------



## newrn

Count me in Ladies! I am currently 6dpo and hoping to test on the 9th. Good luck to everyone and big congrats to the bfp ladies!!! (I am endlessly envious) :)


----------



## autigers55

Congrats Shell!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats shell!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello,
I will be testing around the 13th of Septmeber. I tried preseed for the first time this month. DH was sick right around O so we weren't able to bd too much this time. So I am guessing I am out but will wait and see what happens. Babydust to all!!!


----------



## bumpnotyet

We tried preseed too :) we got our BFP last time with our angel using preseed, so really crossing fingers that it might work again! Hope so much you get your sticky bean Hun! 
Good luck everyone :) xx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Oops sorry guys I posted twice x


----------



## meli1981

i talked to a lady that worked in a pharmacy and she never heard of this preseed! where can i get this? i suffer from pcos and conceiving is sooi difficult!


----------



## kel21

meli1981 said:


> i talked to a lady that worked in a pharmacy and she never heard of this preseed! where can i get this? i suffer from pcos and conceiving is sooi difficult!

When I was taking clomid I bought preseed off of amazon! Gl

Congrats on the bfp's!

Afm- Would you mind putting me down for the 26th? Thanks and good luck to us all!

Hi Loro!!! :hi:


----------



## danielle1984

Day 3 and still no AF. I went to get really cheap HPT test at the dollar store today. I want to save my one and only FRER in case. I just feel like sleeping all the time.


----------



## danielle1984

meli1981 said:


> i talked to a lady that worked in a pharmacy and she never heard of this preseed! where can i get this? i suffer from pcos and conceiving is sooi difficult!

You have to buy it online...I find it costly :wacko: but if it works, I guess it's really worth it.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Stargazer! Can you please add me for the 6th? Thank you.

:dust: for everyone. Let's go get those May babies!


----------



## Kathleen1994

august 30th bfp for me . hope i can still be added to the list ^^


----------



## BellaRosa8302

meli1981 said:


> i talked to a lady that worked in a pharmacy and she never heard of this preseed! where can i get this? i suffer from pcos and conceiving is sooi difficult!

I bought preseed at CVS. It's in the same section with the pregnancy tests.


----------



## Jdub1698

BellaRosa8302 said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> i talked to a lady that worked in a pharmacy and she never heard of this preseed! where can i get this? i suffer from pcos and conceiving is sooi difficult!
> 
> I bought preseed at CVS. It's in the same section with the pregnancy tests.Click to expand...

Me too. They didn't have it at the Walgreens that I went to here. Just CVS. 

Quick question- anyone with much experience with softcups? We're using them for the first time this month and did something a little different last night. DH was so exhausted after all the craziness of the day so last night he just got himself off into the cup, then I inserted it and left it in overnight (the timeframe is typical). Anyone know if that will work? I told him we need to do regular BD the next 2 days because of OPK and SMEP but just curious if anyone else had ever done it that way?


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies and congrats to all new BFP , I have a few new symptoms but stupidly I done a test and it was BFN . My lover tummy is bloated and I have a weird sensation in it . After touching my belly button I had a strange feeling behind it as I've had other children I do recognise this sign but could it be somethink else ?? . I've promoised myself that if I'm imagining all these pregnant signs and my AF comes then next month I'm not going to obsess . Its awfull feeling so obsessed by it and I feel stupid wasting money and testing at 10dpo (I know some have had bfp ) . Any one got any views on this as I'm oen to all xx


----------



## charleybootS

Hiya, can I be added to the 17th please :flower:


----------



## autigers55

Meli - If you live in the states, I got mine from Walgreens.


----------



## jadesmama617

I'm 7 dpo today and have had cramps sore nips until today diarrhea the first day or two days and at 4dpo and last night I had a tugging feeling by my ovary. Any thoughts? Thanks baby dust to all


----------



## danielle1984

18DPO today still no AF and bfn


----------



## meli1981

congrats to any new bfps!
danielle, just keep testing and if af doesnt show call your doc, good luck
thanks everyone, but i live in canada, and we dont have a walgreens or cvs. i checked walmart and the kady had no idea what i was talking about. i might have to go the internet route! btw what are softcups? (im so dense with all this ttc stuff!)


----------



## danielle1984

meli1981 said:


> congrats to any new bfps!
> danielle, just keep testing and if af doesnt show call your doc, good luck
> thanks everyone, but i live in canada, and we dont have a walgreens or cvs. i checked walmart and the kady had no idea what i was talking about. i might have to go the internet route! btw what are softcups? (im so dense with all this ttc stuff!)

You put a softcup in after BD to keep swimmers close to the cervix. I never tried it.


----------



## meli1981

wow, theyve thought if everything havent they?! whatever happenned to standing on your head?;-)


----------



## shellyt

Foxy37 said:


> Hi ladies and congrats to all new BFP , I have a few new symptoms but stupidly I done a test and it was BFN . My lover tummy is bloated and I have a weird sensation in it . After touching my belly button I had a strange feeling behind it as I've had other children I do recognise this sign but could it be somethink else ?? . I've promoised myself that if I'm imagining all these pregnant signs and my AF comes then next month I'm not going to obsess . Its awfull feeling so obsessed by it and I feel stupid wasting money and testing at 10dpo (I know some have had bfp ) . Any one got any views on this as I'm oen to all xx

Hi Foxy I know exactly how u feel hun, how ever had you try not to test it never happens  I have my AF due on 3rd and am really nervous xx I have been having abdominal cramps on and off now for a few weeks (feel like Ovulation or AF pains) and keep having chest pains like heartburn (had this also for a few weeks) and breast tenderness xx I have never felt these symptoms before and its sooooo hard not trying to get carried away thinking you are :-( I feel it but I tested last Sunday and it was a BFN (even though it was way too early) but its made me 2 nervous 2 test again xx So I am going to wait for my missed AF i think xxxx 

Like you I could test now as most women say 12DPO is the best time to test but I dont want to test again to early! think I would give up hope then even though it still could be too early xxx I read that it is even best not to test on the first day of your AF but a few days after!!

Then again I keep reading sooo many different things!! (p.s sorry for the essay)


----------



## HappyLady

I bought my pressed at Walgreens's and that is where I bought my softcups as well. I have also seen preseed at CVS and Rite Aid too just like the other ladies. I have tried preseed and softcups now for 2 months. I don't know if they are working but hey it's still fun to try.


----------



## nic18

7dpo and really wanting to test, but trying to be good and wait until the 8th!! how is everyone getting on


----------



## Babywhisperer

Kathleen1994 said:


> august 30th bfp for me . hope i can still be added to the list ^^

Awesome news! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## KiraLeigh

I am going to be testing on the 15th. xxxx


----------



## mlm115

Looks like I'm joining late, but can you add me for the 4th? Thanks!!


----------



## nne0813

Please add me for the 7th.

Good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow loving this, go away for 1 night and when I check back in there's 2 BFPs (MASSIVE congrats to Shellgirl and Kathleen) and whole bunch of new members. To everyone still waiting their BFP sending lots of baby dust to us all.
I'm now 9dpo and taking every little sign as proof that I'm pregnant which is what I've done for the last 6 months and has always been followed by lots of BFNs and AF :-(
This month I'm trying to be more realistic and am going to hold out on testing until AF is late if it doesn't come. It's killing me but I'm managing, I've normally already done 3 tests by 9dpo!
Hugs to all


----------



## Medzi

Good luck baby1wanted! I'm 9 DPO today too. Luckily, I'm on vacation (taking a break in the condo right now for some air conditioning - so hot!) so I'm not really thinking about it (much anyways).

I had a miscarriage in January and today would have been our due date :( So feeling a bit down today. It is hard to think about how different our lives would have been. I wish so much I could be holding my little one in my arms today more than anything. So we bought some fresh flowers and will be letting them go in the ocean at sunset.


----------



## AyMom

I'm due for af on the 7th. i've already tested on yesterday and the day before. I'll wait til monday to begin testing again :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Medzi said:


> Good luck baby1wanted! I'm 9 DPO today too. Luckily, I'm on vacation (taking a break in the condo right now for some air conditioning - so hot!) so I'm not really thinking about it (much anyways).
> 
> I had a miscarriage in January and today would have been our due date :( So feeling a bit down today. It is hard to think about how different our lives would have been. I wish so much I could be holding my little one in my arms today more than anything. So we bought some fresh flowers and will be letting them go in the ocean at sunset.

:hug: That sounds beautiful! :flower:


----------



## meli1981

Medzi said:


> Good luck baby1wanted! I'm 9 DPO today too. Luckily, I'm on vacation (taking a break in the condo right now for some air conditioning - so hot!) so I'm not really thinking about it (much anyways).
> 
> I had a miscarriage in January and today would have been our due date :( So feeling a bit down today. It is hard to think about how different our lives would have been. I wish so much I could be holding my little one in my arms today more than anything. So we bought some fresh flowers and will be letting them go in the ocean at sunset.

:hugs: i had a mc as well and the due date was the worst day! what you described is just beautiful, wonderful way to say goodbye to your baby, for now anyway!


----------



## amommy

How is everyone doing? I am feeling a bit discouraged, I know that 9 dpo is early but I feel out already.. baby1, I'm so sorry you have had to go through that for months now.. especially when you want something so badly! 
HUGS to everyone
Congrats to those you got bFP already!! HERES TO THE REST OF US!


----------



## lorojovanos

I live in Canada and bought my Preseed at make a baby .com and it came in like 2 days...


----------



## shellyt

my AF came last night, am gutted :-( really thinking I was going to get a BFP this time xxxxx 

lots :dust: to you all this month xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Medzi - Thanks and so sorry for your loss, that sounds like a beautiful tribute to your little angel, hugs :hugs:
Thanks amommy, hope you're doing ok. Objectively I also feel like I'm out this month but you never know until AF comes! Hugs to you too :hugs:
And big big hugs to Shelly, so sorry AF is here, fx'd for next month for you
Baby dust to us all!
:dust:


----------



## ES89

Hi can you put me down for 20th please? I think af is due before then but I want to make sure I'm late ;-) can't bear to see anymore bfns x


----------



## Nicola27

hello! please can you add me to 5th september. probably not much point though - i'm due on tomorrow (3rd) and my stomach is cramping like normal before AF :( oh well, i can only hope 

good luck all xx


----------



## nic18

good luck to those testing today!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellyt said:


> my AF came last night, am gutted :-( really thinking I was going to get a BFP this time xxxxx
> 
> lots :dust: to you all this month xxxx

So sorry babe, I know how much of a disappointment it can be. Make the most of it though...go do/eat/drink some stuff you won't be able to next cycle when you get you BFP!!! Be kind to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Medzi said:


> Good luck baby1wanted! I'm 9 DPO today too. Luckily, I'm on vacation (taking a break in the condo right now for some air conditioning - so hot!) so I'm not really thinking about it (much anyways).
> 
> I had a miscarriage in January and today would have been our due date :( So feeling a bit down today. It is hard to think about how different our lives would have been. I wish so much I could be holding my little one in my arms today more than anything. So we bought some fresh flowers and will be letting them go in the ocean at sunset.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry for your loss...I hope you get your sticky bean asap!


----------



## mlm115

I had a dream last night that I got a BFP. Wishful thinking or do you believe dreams have truth in them?? Fingers x'd! Will test in 2 days.


----------



## shellyt

Babywhisperer said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> my AF came last night, am gutted :-( really thinking I was going to get a BFP this time xxxxx
> 
> lots :dust: to you all this month xxxx
> 
> So sorry babe, I know how much of a disappointment it can be. Make the most of it though...go do/eat/drink some stuff you won't be able to next cycle when you get you BFP!!! Be kind to yourself. :hugs:Click to expand...

this made me smile  will do! xx


----------



## danielle1984

I tested with a frer this morning and it was a BFN. Looks like I'm out, I bet it would show if I was really pregnant.


----------



## echo

danielle1984 said:


> I tested with a frer this morning and it was a BFN. Looks like I'm out, I bet it would show if I was really pregnant.

Are you sure you are 19dpo? What do you use to confirm ovulation? You could have o'd late, in which case your bfp could still be right around the corner. Remember, you are not out until she shows!


----------



## danielle1984

Well I'm suppose to be 19DPO that's the thing. I got an almost positive on the weekend I was suppose to O. I had all the symptoms but I think I just miss my + OPK because I was only testing twice a day. But then I continued testing and the second line was lighter for a few days (Monday - Thursday) but on Friday again it got darker. I ran out of test on Sunday which was again dark almost positive. 

I only had O symptoms on the first weekend, but on the second weekend nothing. 
Sorry for the long story...I'm pretty much assuming I'm at 19DPO since I haven't been late before.
But I guess I'm unsure. Totally confusing.


----------



## nyba

Add me in to the BFP as well :) Tested on the 30th because I couldn't wait and it was positive!!!


----------



## danielle1984

nyba said:


> Add me in to the BFP as well :) Tested on the 30th because I couldn't wait and it was positive!!!

Congrats!! Happy 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## meli1981

nyba said:


> Add me in to the BFP as well :) Tested on the 30th because I couldn't wait and it was positive!!!

congrats!


----------



## kezie

5dpo and the wait is draggin :-/ x


----------



## autigers55

nyba - Congrats!!


----------



## Babydust82

Hi Ladies

Just seen this thread :) I'm one day past O so this 2 week wait is gona be looong haha! I test around Sept 16th depending if i see any PMS symptoms or not, although i heard PMS and early pregnancy symptoms are very similar so i may test early :)

Good luck and Baby Dust to all you ladies :) xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

nyba said:


> Add me in to the BFP as well :) Tested on the 30th because I couldn't wait and it was positive!!!

Woohoo congratulations!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Megan1986

Put me down for Sept 8 please :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

nyba said:


> Add me in to the BFP as well :) Tested on the 30th because I couldn't wait and it was positive!!!

Wowo! Congrats to you!!! Hoping this trend continues! :happydance:

H&H 9mos!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi, I got my period two days early so I wont be testing now :( try again this month tho :)
GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!


----------



## Megan1986

Hugs Kelly!


----------



## baby1wanted

Megan1986 said:


> Hugs Kelly!

Hugs to Kelly from me too! :hugs:


----------



## isela

plz, can you add me sep.23 thanks


----------



## Babywhisperer

kellyrae said:


> Hi, I got my period two days early so I wont be testing now :( try again this month tho :)
> GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!

:hugs: Stay positive for the next cycle!!


----------



## meli1981

sorry af came early kelly, will probably see you in october!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

If you have time throw me on for the 5th to test if AF doesn't show by then.....no idea what dpo I am since I don't even know if I O'd (first pp period since little man came was in July so I am on CD 38 right now, normally last 32-35 days but BFN so far.


----------



## stargazer01

*afromamma
Foxy37
bumpnotyet
DeeDee5112
newrn
schultzie18
kel21
Mummy_2_One
charleybootS
KiraLeigh
mlm115
nne0813
Aymom
ES89
Nicola27
Babydust82
megan1986
isela
ttcmikeandme*

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

* shellgirl 
 kathleen1994 
 nyba *

:happydance:

Best wishes to you for a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## Lionchild

Af got me today. Oh well&#8212;my luteal phase was a day longer this month as a result of taking B6. I get my progesterone results back next week and doctors are going to do an ultrasound later this month to make sure everything is looking healthy. I've been spotting throughout cycles and having really bad periods for the past year (in case you're wondering why). Hoping to have my BFP by the end of the year. It's only been 7 months, but it feels like 17 months. 

Best of luck to all the others waiting to test!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to the lucky ladies who got their BFP!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lionchild said:


> Af got me today. Oh wellmy luteal phase was a day longer this month as a result of taking B6. I get my progesterone results back next week and doctors are going to do an ultrasound later this month to make sure everything is looking healthy. I've been spotting throughout cycles and having really bad periods for the past year (in case you're wondering why). Hoping to have my BFP by the end of the year. It's only been 7 months, but it feels like 17 months.
> 
> Best of luck to all the others waiting to test!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to the lucky ladies who got their BFP!!!! Congrats!!!!

Sorry AF got you hun, sending you hugs. :hugs: Great news about your luteal phase with B6 though! :thumbup: Hope all the tests go ok x


----------



## danielle1984

ok I'm still late, this is day 6 with no signs of AF.


----------



## ES89

Have you tried testing again danielle?


----------



## danielle1984

No I ran out of test. I'm going to phone my OB/GYN's office tomorrow to ask for blood test. I had an ectopic before, so I'm a little bit worried. I know some don't get there positive until a week or two late.


----------



## lorojovanos

I pray it is not ectopic for you:)

I *may* have gotten my BFP, pic in gallery if you want to look...


----------



## ES89

GL danielle, hope the test goes ok for you x


----------



## echo

danielle1984 said:


> No I ran out of test. I'm going to phone my OB/GYN's office tomorrow to ask for blood test. I had an ectopic before, so I'm a little bit worried. I know some don't get there positive until a week or two late.

I hope its not ectopic! FX'd for you!


----------



## danielle1984

Can only wait and see


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> I pray it is not ectopic for you:)
> 
> I *may* have gotten my BFP, pic in gallery if you want to look...


OMG Congrats!! Post the pic on here!!!! Yeah!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

which gallery is it on?


----------



## lorojovanos

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I pray it is not ectopic for you:)
> 
> I *may* have gotten my BFP, pic in gallery if you want to look...
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats!! Post the pic on here!!!! Yeah!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Theres 5 pics:haha:
The pregnancy gallery under "does this look pink."


----------



## PrayingLady

Hello!!!! 

September 6th pleaseeee :) :thumbup: Baby dust ladies!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lorojovanos - Fx'd this is it for you, yay!
Thinking of you Danielle - I'd get testing again, Fx'd it's not an ectopic
And welcome to prayinglady - baby dust to you!
:dust:


----------



## Lilysmom27

I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## danielle1984

lorojovanos said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I pray it is not ectopic for you:)
> 
> I *may* have gotten my BFP, pic in gallery if you want to look...
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats!! Post the pic on here!!!! Yeah!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Theres 5 pics:haha:
> The pregnancy gallery under "does this look pink."Click to expand...

Looks like a bfp to me!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Lilysmom27 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)

 
Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Lilysmom27 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)

Yay!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

Lilysmom27 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## meli1981

congratulations to all the bfps so far


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the new bfps!!


----------



## jamare

10 dpo today not gonna test until i miss my af i'm so nervous hope this is our month for good news..... baby dust all around


----------



## jamare

Lilysmom27 said:


> I got my BFP this morning!!!!!!!! :)

congrats lily i', excited for u:happydance:


----------



## ES89

Congrats on the new bfps  hopefully alot more to come  x


----------



## KiraLeigh

All these BFP's are very promising!!! Congratulations ladies!!! I am 3dpo today and have no symptoms what so ever. I am looking out for sore boobs as that's my sure sign AF is on the way.


----------



## ES89

KiraLeigh said:


> All these BFP's are very promising!!! Congratulations ladies!!! I am 3dpo today and have no symptoms what so ever. I am looking out for sore boobs as that's my sure sign AF is on the way.

I'm 3dpo too  I've had tender boobs since around cd9. It's usually my sign that af is on her way but it's totally confused me this month! When is af due for you?


----------



## shellyt

congrats of all the BFP's!!! xxxx


----------



## echo

Congrats Lilysmom!


----------



## GlamStarr85

danielle1984 said:


> Looks like a bfp to me!!

Hi Danielle,

Im on day 6 of my cycle as well. Waiting to test for ovulation. My calendar told me to wait until Sept 6 to test.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Congrats to you...I know your excited!!!


----------



## nic18

congrats on all the BFP!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the new bfp's!!! Gl to us all!

I'm just waiting on o. My suppliments have really kicked up my amount of ewcm. My opk's are getting darker everyday, but I am having issues with my ov watch. Anyone else use it and have problems? It won't read on my wrist, at all. I have to use a finger and just hope I'm holding it on long enough for it to read at least once. It must be working for the most part because it hasn't shut me down for the month, yet. I just hope with only one reading a day that it will detect what ever it is it is supposed to detect!


----------



## meli1981

this is a bit tmi, but if you dtd, the next day how do you know if the discharge is cm or his "stuff";-)


----------



## baby1wanted

meli1981 said:


> this is a bit tmi, but if you dtd, the next day how do you know if the discharge is cm or his "stuff";-)

I've wondered that too! I think you have to wait 24 hours to be sure it's discharge not 'him' :blush:


----------



## meli1981

see we dtd last night, and all today i have mucousy discharge(tmi) and im suposed to be oing today but dint have o pain, so im assuming its from him! will it coming out hinder my chances, or has enough gotten in? (i know im kinda dense!)


----------



## baby1wanted

meli1981 said:


> see we dtd last night, and all today i have mucousy discharge(tmi) and im suposed to be oing today but dint have o pain, so im assuming its from him! will it coming out hinder my chances, or has enough gotten in? (i know im kinda dense!)

No I think it's natural for some to come out afterwards, I think its the liquid the sperm come in not the swimmers themselves that come out... :spermy:
If you're due to ovulate I'd keep BDing regardless - then you have your bases covered and you have some fun too! :winkwink:


----------



## Kathleen1994

Babywhisperer said:


> Kathleen1994 said:
> 
> 
> august 30th bfp for me . hope i can still be added to the list ^^
> 
> Awesome news! Congrats!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks :D


----------



## megs23

Hi ladies, congrats on the bfps! Encouraging to see good news for some, so its keeping me hopeful!
I'm in my tww, currently 5dpo. It's also my first month charting and using OPKs, its been so empowering to be in tune with what my body is up to :D
Currently experiencing sore BBs, but that always happens in the 2 weeks before AF.
Baby dust to all!

Meli, me too, I always get a bit worried that they're all gonna fall out LOL... But like baby1wanted said, the majority is fluids that will help his swimmers along. The actual swimmers are a small % of the total fluid (sorry if its tmi!)

The last month I've just fallen asleep after dtd to maximise the swimmers chances but I'd have to go to the bathroom the morning after.


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> Congrats on the new bfp's!!! Gl to us all!
> 
> I'm just waiting on o. My suppliments have really kicked up my amount of ewcm. My opk's are getting darker everyday, but I am having issues with my ov watch. Anyone else use it and have problems? It won't read on my wrist, at all. I have to use a finger and just hope I'm holding it on long enough for it to read at least once. It must be working for the most part because it hasn't shut me down for the month, yet. I just hope with only one reading a day that it will detect what ever it is it is supposed to detect!

My OvWatch never had an issue reading. It however didnt work for me cause of the PCOS. I had several emails with the representative. Once it detects your first surge, it automatically goes to the rest of the fertile days etc. So after it detects, you dont need to wear it anymore. 
However, if you send me your address, ill send you mine and a replacement censor. I used mine for one month...it does wqork for lots of people, just not me:)


----------



## shellgirl

A huge Congrats to Lily on your :bfp:! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Loro, I hope yours is in fact a :bfp: My eyes aren't the best, but I think I see something there. Fingers crossed it gets darker in the next couple days :dust:


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! I've been away from BnB for a few days and missed them!


----------



## elt1013

And another big CONGRATS to the BFPs!! And lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to the rest!


----------



## meli1981

yes, i need some of that baby dust, please!


----------



## sanbibi

9.1 FRER positive today 9.3 digital positive. im around 12-13DPO hope all will go well


----------



## mlm115

I just got a BFP! 

Question though. I'm 12 dpo, and AF isn't due until tomorrow. Is it possible it could be a chemical pregnancy? Should I call the dr today or wait just in case?


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Sanbibi and Mlm! So happy for you! Mlm, I'm a firm believer that you should go to the doctor right away. If it is chemical, at least you know and you can take the next steps. Fingers crossed everything is good and you both have sticky beans!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sanbibi said:


> 9.1 FRER positive today 9.3 digital positive. im around 12-13DPO hope all will go well

WOOHOO! :happydance:

A H&H 9mo!


----------



## Babywhisperer

mlm115 said:


> I just got a BFP!
> 
> Question though. I'm 12 dpo, and AF isn't due until tomorrow. Is it possible it could be a chemical pregnancy? Should I call the dr today or wait just in case?

Congrats! :happydance: This is turning out to be quite a fruitful thread! I hope your BFPs rub off on me!!

I would call the dr and see what they say. A H&H 9mos!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats to all bfp's!!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

congrats to all the bfps, there is a good number of them already!!


----------



## elt1013

mlm115 said:


> I just got a BFP!
> 
> Question though. I'm 12 dpo, and AF isn't due until tomorrow. Is it possible it could be a chemical pregnancy? Should I call the dr today or wait just in case?

Congrats on the BFP! 
I know that some doctors do not like to do much of anything this early on unless there is a history of m/c or complications. My ob for DD wouldn't do anything until 5-6 weeks and even then, no bloodwork or anything was done. My first appt was basically an orientation on what to expect from then on and alot of paperwork. That is not to say you can't or shouldn't call, but just be prepared for the possibility of having to wait to be seen.


----------



## Liztastic

Got my BFP 10 dpo on 9/1. Sorry I just couldn't wait to test :):):):happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elt1013

Wow...this thread looks like a lucky one! Congrats Liz!


----------



## meli1981

congrats


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all i got my bfp this morning :-D Im actually 11dpo today!


----------



## meli1981

congratulations!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats JADEY:)

I took two tests this am, to confirm yesterdays positive, and one was an FRER and nothing, not a hint of anything on either. To say I feel heartbroken and defeated is an understatement:(


----------



## meli1981

just take another test, if you had a positive i woyld say youre preg. good luck, keep us posted


----------



## kel21

Congrats on all of the new bfp's!!

Loro don't give up hope. Maybe you are one of the few who get better lines at night!


----------



## HappyS

Hi girls can I join you in the dreaded wait? I am 12dpo - buckled and tested today and BFN but just feel pregnant and have had so many symptoms - will test again at 14dpo...........wishing you all luck! xxx


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

We've had a lot the last 2 days, hope that baby dust keeps speading to the rest of us!! :dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Congrats JADEY:)
> 
> I took two tests this am, to confirm yesterdays positive, and one was an FRER and nothing, not a hint of anything on either. To say I feel heartbroken and defeated is an understatement:(

Hang in there...try again in 12hrs. FX'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jadey121 said:


> Hey all i got my bfp this morning :-D Im actually 11dpo today!

Wow another!! Congrats girl!! A H&H 9mos!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Jady and Liz!!!!! So happy for you and your :bfp:!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats to all the bfP'S!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Starting to feel kind of funky, that's the best way I can describe it. No hunger for lunch, just feel blah.The veins in my bbs are still prominent leading towards the nips. Do they get veiny before AF? If so I haven't noticed before. I'm cd21 probably 8dpo, bbs are feeling large, full and heavy...wish I had an appetite...other than that nothing to report.


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow I go to work and come home to 3 more :bfp:, fantastic news and a H&H 9 months to all of you
Lorojo - thinking of you, hang in there, hopefully another test will show that second line

As for me I test tomorrow at 13 dpo - wish me luck everyone!!


----------



## echo

Congrats to the new bfp's! 
:hugs: Loro.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, its been a busy thread over the past few days!

Huge congrats to all of those who have gotten their :bfp:, I hope that we see lots more on this thread!

Don't give up hope yet Loro, FX for you!

Good luck Baby1!


----------



## bump_mad

i got my BFP :D due may 10th :D x


----------



## baby1wanted

bump_mad said:


> i got my BFP :D due may 10th :D x

Yay congratulations, H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

Holy s**t! Pardon my language but that is alot of bfps! Lets hope this trend continues.
Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## echo

What a BFP day! Congrats!

I am 13dpo. Usually have tinged cm today, signalling the onset of the witch, (I have a 13/14 day LP) however, no tinge today, at least not yet. Moody, tired and been having some ovulation type pains, mostly on the right. Breasts aren't as sore. CP is medium, kinda soft, and I have a hard time determining open/closed so i have no idea. CM hasn't dried up, which is different for me. A few days before af I usually go dry/sticky. 
We shall see what happens!


----------



## baby1wanted

elt1013 said:


> Holy s**t! Pardon my language but that is alot of bfps! Lets hope this trend continues.
> Congrats ladies!!!

LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## baby1wanted

echo said:


> What a BFP day! Congrats!
> 
> I am 13dpo. Usually have tinged cm today, signalling the onset of the witch, (I have a 13/14 day LP) however, no tinge today, at least not yet. Moody, tired and been having some ovulation type pains, mostly on the right. Breasts aren't as sore. CP is medium, kinda soft, and I have a hard time determining open/closed so i have no idea. CM hasn't dried up, which is different for me. A few days before af I usually go dry/sticky.
> We shall see what happens!

Ooooh sounds positive, hoping this is your month! When are you planning to test? x


----------



## echo

Thanks! I holding out for Thursday, the 6th. I'm due tomorrow according to FF, but sometimes I have a 14 day LP and sometimes I have a 13 day LP.


----------



## baby1wanted

echo said:


> Thanks! I holding out for Thursday, the 6th. I'm due tomorrow according to FF, but sometimes I have a 14 day LP and sometimes I have a 13 day LP.

Good luck! Let us know how you get on! x


----------



## echo

Good luck to you, too!


----------



## ES89

Congratulations on all the bfps  hopefully bring us all some luck :-D


----------



## autigers55

bump_mad - Congrats!!

elt - :rofl: I pretty much said the same thing in my head. :D I definitely hope the bfps keep coming too.


----------



## Kathleen1994

thanks i thought i was out because i didn't feel pregnant.. this month i wasn't really trying but not preventing.. and why i thought that when i got my bfp just all the nausea i had at night time that was my only doubt .. anyways hope you girlies get your bfp I WILL be praying for you


----------



## PrayingLady

wow so much BFP's!!! Keep em coming ladies, hopefully I'm next :happydance:


----------



## LornaMJ

Wow huge congrats to ALL the BFP's, lets hope its a good outcome for the rest of us. This is a very lucky thread so far :dust:


----------



## Missbx

Please could you change my testing date to the 8th as I ovulated 1day late Thankyou x


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: ladies just stumbled upon this thread can i join?? im on my 5th cycle since mc in march and used conceive plus lube and cb digis and think im ovulating as im typing but gonna bd one last time tonight to be on the safe side. 

i am testing on the 20th if af is late and not a day sooner as im tired of wasting tests and sick of the constant disappointment :(

:dust: to all and congrats to those with :bfp: already!!


----------



## shellgirl

Congratulations Bump Mad! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## adroplet

Will not be joining you ladies in Sept.....will be having another Lap surgery on Sept 18 but will try again in Oct!

:dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

adroplet said:


> Will not be joining you ladies in Sept.....will be having another Lap surgery on Sept 18 but will try again in Oct!
> 
> :dust:

Best wishes for a successful procedure! :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

adroplet said:


> Will not be joining you ladies in Sept.....will be having another Lap surgery on Sept 18 but will try again in Oct!
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: im sure ill be seeing you in oct, as not much hope for this month. not enough:sex:


----------



## Babysmile12

Hi... Can I join? As of right now my test date is Sept 18.... My opks have been all over the place & I'm not sure when I oed. So I might have to change the date... But for now... Let's keep it on the 18. I'm really really praying this is mine & all of your month!!! ;)


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1345093200z6z31z14.png


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I've tested but :bfn: boo :-(
It was a 10 mlU one as well so I'd say I'm out for the month.
For some reason I'm not as disappointed as in previous months - still a bit gutted and would have loved for a positive but I think I was just being more realistic this month whereas in previous months I've totally convinced myself that I've been pregnant and then been devastated when AF comes. 
Also I think being on here has helped me a lot - so great to get all the support from people who understand what you're going through and have been really over the moon to see some getting their :bfp: :thumbup:
Oh well, just wait for :witch: to rear her ugly head then get ready for next month! Will let you know when she arrives.
Welcome to the new joiners! And adroplet - hope your lap goes well, and then onto October!
Babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

May I join? I'm 9DPO today, I took a Wondfo Dip Stick test and got a BFN with my FMU (it's 12pm here btw). And I've had MANY symptoms as well as my temp staying high. I'm planning on using an FRER on my 11DPO mark, and AF is due on Sept. 11th.


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats to everyone with a bfp! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months! Babydust to those who are waiting to test!


----------



## stargazer01

* Sanbibi 
 mlm115 
 Liztastic 
 Jadey121 
 bump_mad *

:wohoo: What a great start to September! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*HappyS
fletch_W
Babysmile12
Dsemcho*

Good Luck! :)

:dust:


----------



## Nicola27

i am SICK of knicker watch! i was due on yesterday, but as my cycle's vary between 27 & 29 days I can still come on today or tomorrow before I consider myself "late". In the meantime I have (TMI) watery CM which is making me run to the toilet every 10 mins! argh! fingers crossed AF stays away - but i'm sure she'll make an appearance right after i start to hope. Sorry for the moan! x


----------



## nic18

congrats on all new BFPs x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, amazing that there have been so many :bfp: here lately! Congrats to everyone who has gotten one, wishing you a H&H nine months!

Good luck to everyone testing today!


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats on the bfps...i have not tested sinc 9dpo..heres the closest thing to a line that i got..sure looks evapish to me! GL LADIES! WAITING FOR AF!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Nicola27 said:


> i am SICK of knicker watch! i was due on yesterday, but as my cycle's vary between 27 & 29 days I can still come on today or tomorrow before I consider myself "late". In the meantime I have (TMI) watery CM which is making me run to the toilet every 10 mins! argh! fingers crossed AF stays away - but i'm sure she'll make an appearance right after i start to hope. Sorry for the moan! x

FX for you that AF stays away. And no worries, TWW can be so frustrating!


----------



## DSemcho

I've got a wet watery sensation down there also. And I'm noticing clear, sticky, semi-stretchy CM.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I've got a wet watery sensation down there also. And I'm noticing clear, sticky, semi-stretchy CM.

Sounds promising. I'm 9 or 10dpo and not so much going on w/ cm. Feeling doubtful.


----------



## DSemcho

Tomorrow will be 10DPO for me and sooo hard to not test again after testing today.


----------



## lorojovanos

DSemcho said:


> I've got a wet watery sensation down there also. And I'm noticing clear, sticky, semi-stretchy CM.

Why dont I just tell you what to expect since everything happening to you, happened to me the day before:winkwink: LOL
It is a real comfort having someone go through almost exactly the same as me...
I'm going to hold off on testing tomorrow...I think:thumbup:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

DH asked me to test yesterday evening, so I did this morning... I thought there might be something on the IC but wasn't sure, so tested the same FMU with a FRER and got a :bfn:

I think I'm due on Friday, so I said I'd test on Saturday, but I don't know. I'm super tired, but I've had a busy week and not slept well. I think an early night is in order...


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I've got a wet watery sensation down there also. And I'm noticing clear, sticky, semi-stretchy CM.
> 
> Why dont I just tell you what to expect since everything happening to you, happened to me the day before:winkwink: LOL
> It is a real comfort having someone go through almost exactly the same as me...
> I'm going to hold off on testing tomorrow...I think:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm sorry if that came off snidey)


----------



## PrayingLady

ladies, 


I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:

Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:


I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you ladies think?


----------



## LornaMJ

DSemcho said:


> I've got a wet watery sensation down there also. And I'm noticing clear, sticky, semi-stretchy CM.

Sounds a good sign, can be a good symptom of pg!!


----------



## LornaMJ

PrayingLady said:


> ladies,
> 
> 
> I'm out of the runnings!!! :nope:Went to potty and wiped.. too my surprise red mixed in my cm. (sorry TMI):blush: Sooooo I'm thinking af is ready to show her face tomorrow which is right on schedule!!! :nope::nope:
> 
> Starting tonight I will be taking Geritol in the am and in the pm along with Folic acid up until O. Temping and using OPk's along with SMEP! Busy month ahead but I look forward to getting my BFP!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm questioning whether I should do the soy from CD 3-7? what do you ladies think?


Sorry here AF arrived :hugs: Think its a good idea taking soy every little helps :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I've got a wet watery sensation down there also. And I'm noticing clear, sticky, semi-stretchy CM.
> 
> Why dont I just tell you what to expect since everything happening to you, happened to me the day before:winkwink: LOL
> It is a real comfort having someone go through almost exactly the same as me...
> I'm going to hold off on testing tomorrow...I think:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if that came off snidey)Click to expand...

Nah it didn't come of as snidey lol. I was busy looking online and ordering some Pampered Chef items and watching How I Met Your Mother.

I'm just... meh.


----------



## LornaMJ

Nicola27 said:


> i am SICK of knicker watch! i was due on yesterday, but as my cycle's vary between 27 & 29 days I can still come on today or tomorrow before I consider myself "late". In the meantime I have (TMI) watery CM which is making me run to the toilet every 10 mins! argh! fingers crossed AF stays away - but i'm sure she'll make an appearance right after i start to hope.
> Sorry for the moan! x


Sounding promising so far, FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

I've also noticed I'm feeling very irritable.


----------



## JandK

Please add me for Sept. 17 testing day. Hoping this is my month....good luck ladies


----------



## xXDeetsXx

Can you please add me on 16th September?

Goodluck all :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I've also noticed I'm feeling very irritable.

Me too! And just feeling that pre-AF bloat where it causes me to be on the edge of a headache, and just feel plain yuck. Veins are still noticeable, bbs bigger, full and heavy, but maybe this is all AF signalling an early arrival...she's due to swoop in on her broom a week from today if I'm on a 28dc. FX'd she stays far away and that we timed it right w/ the opks. And man was I weepy this morning over a picture my friend posted of her daughter's 1st day of school...but that could also be PMS. The tww is now in oww and I am getting antsy.


----------



## stargazer01

*JandK
xXDeetsXx*

:dust:


----------



## shellgirl

Hi everyone. Unfortunately, you'll have to remove me from the BFP list. I got my blood test results back and I either had a false positive or my egg didn't implant properly. I'm trying to not get too depressed and just remember that I have next cycle. Now I just have to wait for evil AF. No more testing early for me, I can't take the sadness and disappointment this type of situation causes. 

On the other note, I am so happy for all the new BFP's! I hope to join you in October.


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Hi everyone. Unfortunately, you'll have to remove me from the BFP list. I got my blood test results back and I either had a false positive or my egg didn't implant properly. I'm trying to not get too depressed and just remember that I have next cycle. Now I just have to wait for evil AF. No more testing early for me, I can't take the sadness and disappointment this type of situation causes.
> 
> On the other note, I am so happy for all the new BFP's! I hope to join you in October.

Aww babe, gutted for you. It's crushing I know, but take the non-prego time to do stuff you can't when you get your bfp next cycle. :hugs: from NY to you!


----------



## lorojovanos

Im so sorry SHELL


----------



## Want2bemomma

Wow, I just read through this entire thread and sounds like it might be a lucky one with all those BFPs. This was my first month temping and my second month using OPKs. I got my first positive OPK yesterday and I saw a temp. increase this morning. I'm due for AF on Sept. 18th , but will most likely test before that. GL to everyone!


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- since we seem to be on a similar *schedule* a bit of an FYI. I am a faucet, again tonight. It is very creamy but super stretchy. This is the first month ive had EWCM and now it wont go away. I had so much prior to ovulation which I hadnt had before, and now this is like the third time after o, ive got it in abundance. I am literally soaked, all day long. I'm hoping since its different than "normal" it means a BFP in my future. 
My hubby came home with a blue dye tests and asked me to test. I did, and I forgot about it. 10 mins later, sure enough, a line. Its quite thing, so its an evap im sure...
Who am I kidding, I'll be testing in the am:)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I love how I keep saying I won't test for a few days, and then the very next day I'm peeing on a stick again. BFN this morning at the 5 minute mark.......of course I torture myself because I check it later on in the day and it has an pink line that hubby can even see but that would be way out of the time limit. I wish I knew when and if I O'd this past month so I know when to expect AF.....


----------



## danielle1984

getting blood test results tomorrow! I'm 8 days late and no AF...


----------



## Babywhisperer

danielle1984 said:


> getting blood test results tomorrow! I'm 8 days late and no AF...

Sooo excited for you!! Can't wait to hear the news!! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

I can't wait too, cuz I'm still getting bfn from hpt. So I want to know what's going on. I just hope I O later and hpt couldn't detect it....I guess I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Medzi

I'm out :(


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> Me too! And just feeling that pre-AF bloat where it causes me to be on the edge of a headache, and just feel plain yuck. Veins are still noticeable, bbs bigger, full and heavy, but maybe this is all AF signalling an early arrival...she's due to swoop in on her broom a week from today if I'm on a 28dc. FX'd she stays far away and that we timed it right w/ the opks. And man was I weepy this morning over a picture my friend posted of her daughter's 1st day of school...but that could also be PMS. The tww is now in oww and I am getting antsy.

That and I had horribly vivid dreams last night about protecting things, and my dogs... =/ Also this morning I'm dry, except after I pee and wipe - then I'm a little slippery.




ttcmikeandme said:


> I love how I keep saying I won't test for a few days, and then the very next day I'm peeing on a stick again. BFN this morning at the 5 minute mark.......of course I torture myself because I check it later on in the day and it has an pink line that hubby can even see but that would be way out of the time limit. I wish I knew when and if I O'd this past month so I know when to expect AF.....

I'm the same way!! I tested yesterday morning but I couldn't resist testing again last night. I'm gonna hold off today and not test at all today and tomorrow I'm taking my FRER.


----------



## baby1wanted

Shellgirl - so sorry for you, sending you big big hugs :hugs: Keep strong and Oct will be your month!

Danielle - ooh exciting Fx'd for you!

Medzi - sorry you're out, I'm waiting for AF today so will see you in October! :hugs:


----------



## Nicola27

i can hardly believe i'm writing this, and i won't believe it until i get through the next few days without AF, but i tested this morning and got a BFP!!!!!!

i'm getting way too excited - i've thrown my morning cup of tea away and have already calculated my due date on nhs direct! Please please please stick!!!!! :D


----------



## ES89

Congrats Nicola  hope its a sticky 1 for you :-D how many dpo are you? X


----------



## Nicola27

Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D


----------



## ES89

I would be the same!! Exciting times! :-D I'm 6dpo, I ov on cd16. I should be ok to test by the 15th (15 dpo) but I have such varied cycles that I told myself not to test till 20th (my longest cycle) what do u think?


----------



## Nicola27

well 15DPO was good for me so i say go for it. good luck hun xx


----------



## ES89

Thank you, think af may beat me to it though :-( x


----------



## Nicola27

fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## DSemcho

YAY Nicola!


----------



## The2mums

16th we'll be testing - fingers crossed x


----------



## Babywhisperer

Nicola27 said:


> i can hardly believe i'm writing this, and i won't believe it until i get through the next few days without AF, but i tested this morning and got a BFP!!!!!!
> 
> i'm getting way too excited - i've thrown my morning cup of tea away and have already calculated my due date on nhs direct! Please please please stick!!!!! :D

Congrats! :happydance::happydance: I hope it's a sticky bean for you!!!!!


----------



## 28329

I was going to report that i was out this morning because of brown spotting. But the spotting has stopped completely and no sign of witch. I'm 16dpo maybe even 15. So i'm not due for a day or 2. I doubt i'll get a bfp though, even professionals say ivf is our only chance!!


----------



## echo

:hugs: Medzi

Congrats Nicola!

I am now 15 dpo with no sign of af and BFN.


----------



## danielle1984

So after 8 days of AF being late, AF is here this morning. Finally I can start again.

Is there an October thread up yet?


----------



## lorojovanos

BFN on an IC 10miu this am. A tiny tiny dip in temps but there have been no increases in a few days either. So, I'm really sure I'm out. 
Starting Vitex next cycle, and will go back to EPO and B6...


----------



## echo

:hugs: loro.


----------



## shellgirl

Huge Congrats to you Nicola! Yay!!! :happydance::happydance:


Danielle, I'll be hoping for October with you. Still waiting on stupid AF to come though


----------



## DSemcho

I'm planning on starting Evening Prim Rose next cycle. I was gonna do soy but I don't know how much to take so maybe the cycle after.


----------



## Genki

Nicola27 said:


> Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D

Congratulations! I'm encouraged by the tender boobs thing, as I've had that since yesterday. I am 10DPO and did test with a FRER this morning and got a stark white negative. I never have boob pain as a PMS symptom, so hoping it means something different. Probably not, but a girl can hope!

H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## echo

danielle1984 said:


> So after 8 days of AF being late, AF is here this morning. Finally I can start again.
> 
> Is there an October thread up yet?

Sorry, Danielle. Hope October is your month.


----------



## autigers55

Shell - Sorry to hear that! :hugs:

Nicola - Congrats!!

Sorry to those who got af. :hugs:


----------



## PrayingLady

:nope::nope: af got me... I'm out for the month ladies!


----------



## Nicola27

Genki said:


> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D
> 
> Congratulations! I'm encouraged by the tender boobs thing, as I've had that since yesterday. I am 10DPO and did test with a FRER this morning and got a stark white negative. I never have boob pain as a PMS symptom, so hoping it means something different. Probably not, but a girl can hope!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...

i hope it's good news for you hun - give it a couple of more days xx


----------



## meli1981

i think im ovulating now, later than i was supposed to so i wont be testing until the 20th. we will be bd later, hope i have the energy! fx it sticks! if not on to month, nine:-(


----------



## baby1wanted

Massive congrats to Nicola hope you have a H&H 9 months!
So sorry to those got by the wicked witch :af: 
And still keeping FX'd for everyone in limbo and those still doing the baby dance :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

OMG I'm sooo angry right now!!!!!!!! >_< We had a bunch of turkish kids in here earlier and they were being rowdy in the mens bathroom. Turns out they put a WHOLE ROLL of toilet paper in each toilet.... Guess who had to fish them out? This girl. But the last one was covered in poo... I refused to pick that one out even with gloves... I have my limits!


----------



## bobbles86

Hi could I be added to this please. Af is due on the 12th september but don't think I will last til then will test on the 10th

Kate


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

:hugs: Shellgirl, I am so sorry! Fx that October is your month.

Congrats Nicola, so excited for you!

Big :hugs: to everyone who got AF.


----------



## meli1981

shellgirl said:


> Hi everyone. Unfortunately, you'll have to remove me from the BFP list. I got my blood test results back and I either had a false positive or my egg didn't implant properly. I'm trying to not get too depressed and just remember that I have next cycle. Now I just have to wait for evil AF. No more testing early for me, I can't take the sadness and disappointment this type of situation causes.
> 
> On the other note, I am so happy for all the new BFP's! I hope to join you in October.

:hugs: dont let it get you down, we are here for you


----------



## kel21

Sorry for the ladies that af got or had a false pos!
Congrats to the new bfp's!!

afm- cd 12 today, pos opk yesterday and in the 7 months I have been charting I always o 2 days after my first pos!! Woohoo! This month I will have higher hopes than usual because I will be able to get lots of bd in! Can't wait to see my temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats all bfp!


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Hey ladies! I have been thread stalking for a few weeks now. Seen LOTS of BFPs and lots of heartache! I had a wicked evap line last week that really bummed me out (pink line that showed within 10 min on $tree test). But 10 negative tests over the next 5 days. AF due between yesterday & tomorrow so I tested today and got my digital BFP confirmation!!!! Because of all of my negatives followed by a positive I hate seeing others give up before AF comes. Please stay positive ladies!!! 8). My SIL has been TTC for 2 years now unsuccessfully....I was doing some reading for her...has anyone tried MACA for fertility? 
:dust: to all. I will say a prayer for h&h for all of the BFPs babies and another for a BFP for next cycle for everyone the witch has already gotten!!!!


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> OMG I'm sooo angry right now!!!!!!!! >_< We had a bunch of turkish kids in here earlier and they were being rowdy in the mens bathroom. Turns out they put a WHOLE ROLL of toilet paper in each toilet.... Guess who had to fish them out? This girl. But the last one was covered in poo... I refused to pick that one out even with gloves... I have my limits!

Hope your day got better. :)


----------



## megs23

Hi everyone may I please join? I'm 8dpo hoping to test 13th Sept.

It's my first month temping and using OPKs so its been exciting to track what my body is up to :)

Haven't gotten any special symptoms, just the usual the week before AF arrives (sore boobs, break outs).

Congrats to those with NGOs this month, its giving me hope for some good news too :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

ILovedUFirst said:


> Hey ladies! I have been thread stalking for a few weeks now. Seen LOTS of BFPs and lots of heartache! I had a wicked evap line last week that really bummed me out (pink line that showed within 10 min on $tree test). But 10 negative tests over the next 5 days. AF due between yesterday & tomorrow so I tested today and got my digital BFP confirmation!!!! Because of all of my negatives followed by a positive I hate seeing others give up before AF comes. Please stay positive ladies!!! 8). My SIL has been TTC for 2 years now unsuccessfully....I was doing some reading for her...has anyone tried MACA for fertility?
> :dust: to all. I will say a prayer for h&h for all of the BFPs babies and another for a BFP for next cycle for everyone the witch has already gotten!!!!

Huge congrats! What a great ending to a stressful few days of BFNS!!! You give me hope, so thank you for that. A H&H 9mos to you. How exciting!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

megs23 said:


> Hi everyone may I please join? I'm 8dpo hoping to test 13th Sept.
> 
> It's my first month temping and using OPKs so its been exciting to track what my body is up to :)
> 
> Haven't gotten any special symptoms, just the usual the week before AF arrives (sore boobs, break outs).
> 
> Congrats to those with NGOs this month, its giving me hope for some good news too :)

FX'd for you!! Btw, what delish confection is on your avatar an can I have a piece please!!!


----------



## Thirteen

hey,

im testing Sept 19th :)


----------



## meli1981

congrats to any new bfps. didnt get a chance to bd tonight as was doing homework all night, so hopefully im still fertile in the morning!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ilovedufirst - what wonderful news! Wishing you a H&H 9 months and thanks for giving us some hope that you're not out until AF arrives!
I'm in limbo at the moment, trying to hold off on testing again as not sure I could take another :bfn:


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for the BFP!!!


AFM - I took a test today (11DPO) with my FMU and got a BFN. Temped this morning first temp took to long and it was 97.3 (and I had accidentally opened my mouth once) but other wise I didn't move. So I retemped and got 97.7. Which one should I use?


----------



## Genki

Nicola27 said:


> Genki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D
> 
> Congratulations! I'm encouraged by the tender boobs thing, as I've had that since yesterday. I am 10DPO and did test with a FRER this morning and got a stark white negative. I never have boob pain as a PMS symptom, so hoping it means something different. Probably not, but a girl can hope!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...
> 
> i hope it's good news for you hun - give it a couple of more days xxClick to expand...

Woohoo! Faint positive at 11dpo this morning! Ran straight into the bedroom to tell my husband even though he was supposed to be sleeping in this morning! Tender boobs for the win as a predictor!:winkwink


----------



## Nicola27

Genki said:


> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D
> 
> Congratulations! I'm encouraged by the tender boobs thing, as I've had that since yesterday. I am 10DPO and did test with a FRER this morning and got a stark white negative. I never have boob pain as a PMS symptom, so hoping it means something different. Probably not, but a girl can hope!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...
> 
> i hope it's good news for you hun - give it a couple of more days xxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Faint positive at 11dpo this morning! Ran straight into the bedroom to tell my husband even though he was supposed to be sleeping in this morning! Tender boobs for the win as a predictor!:winkwinkClick to expand...

Yay!!!! tender boobs is clearly the key to success!!! xx


----------



## ES89

Went to bed early last night with sudden headache and feeling generally knackered. Slept for 11 hours and I still feel the same. Praying it's a gd sign! Boobs still aching too. I'm finding it hard not to test but I think I'm only 7dpo so it's prob too early x


----------



## nic18

won't be testing ladies :( AF showed up :(


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF got me too :(


----------



## nic18

so sorry mrsgruffalo! i'm actually not as upset as i thought i would be kind of knew this wasnt my month, to much going on :(!


----------



## ES89

Sorry af got you ladies :-( hope next month is your month x


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats to Genki & ILoved on your :bfp:! 

Sorry for those who got mean old :witch: I'm waiting for her to ride in for me. Think it will be today. Boo.


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats ladies on the BFP's!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Genki said:


> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D
> 
> Congratulations! I'm encouraged by the tender boobs thing, as I've had that since yesterday. I am 10DPO and did test with a FRER this morning and got a stark white negative. I never have boob pain as a PMS symptom, so hoping it means something different. Probably not, but a girl can hope!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...
> 
> i hope it's good news for you hun - give it a couple of more days xxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Faint positive at 11dpo this morning! Ran straight into the bedroom to tell my husband even though he was supposed to be sleeping in this morning! Tender boobs for the win as a predictor!:winkwinkClick to expand...

Congrats girl!! A H&H 9mos!! :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

MrsGruffalo said:


> AF got me too :(

So sorry to you and Nic18. Damn that :witch:

I'm cd24, probably about 12dpo, veins are still prominent but not super crazy. No other symptoms to report. AF due on the 12th, woke up in the middle of the night to *TMI* pee like a racehorse and it smelled like sulfur...weird considering I didn't eat any asparagus. I also felt achey like a head cold is coming on...either that or allergies. If I am ever sick, it's usually right around AF so I'm feeling doubtful. Congrats on all the BFPs and :hugs: to those who got the witch. FX'd for the rest of us in limbo and those starting a new hopeful cycle.


----------



## chasingbfp

Please, put me on the testing list! I will be testing early on the 12th of this month!


----------



## kel21

DSemcho said:


> YAY for the BFP!!!
> 
> 
> AFM - I took a test today (11DPO) with my FMU and got a BFN. Temped this morning first temp took to long and it was 97.3 (and I had accidentally opened my mouth once) but other wise I didn't move. So I retemped and got 97.7. Which one should I use?

To be honest, I'd probably use the one that makes my chart look the most hopeful! LOL That being said, I would put the other temp in my notes, just in case. Gl!


----------



## baby1wanted

Genki said:


> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ES89. I'm 15DPO. My only "symptom" that I don't get with AF, was last night my boobs and nipples were a bit tender. Never happened to me before so that's why i tested this morning. Was so excited I rang my DH while he was driving to work!!! Couldn't wait until tonight to tell him :D
> 
> Congratulations! I'm encouraged by the tender boobs thing, as I've had that since yesterday. I am 10DPO and did test with a FRER this morning and got a stark white negative. I never have boob pain as a PMS symptom, so hoping it means something different. Probably not, but a girl can hope!
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...
> 
> i hope it's good news for you hun - give it a couple of more days xxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! Faint positive at 11dpo this morning! Ran straight into the bedroom to tell my husband even though he was supposed to be sleeping in this morning! Tender boobs for the win as a predictor!:winkwinkClick to expand...

Congratulations!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

nic18 said:


> so sorry mrsgruffalo! i'm actually not as upset as i thought i would be kind of knew this wasnt my month, to much going on :(!

Sorry to both of you, sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> AF due on the 12th, woke up in the middle of the night to *TMI* pee like a racehorse and it smelled like sulfur...weird considering I didn't eat any asparagus.

I've noticed something odd with my urine to! Usually about 5 days (up until the day of) AF my urine (vaginal area) takes on this sour sweet smell but I'm not getting any of that. Instead I'm getting a strong urine (ammonia) smell.



kel21 said:


> To be honest, I'd probably use the one that makes my chart look the most hopeful! LOL That being said, I would put the other temp in my notes, just in case. Gl!

I honestly don't know which one would help me more! A dip can be a sign of implantation happening (I am 11DPO) but ALSO a consistent high temp can be a sign of pregnancy. IDK!!!!!!! >_<


----------



## echo

I'm out, the witch showed overnight. On to the next!

Good luck September testers!


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> AF due on the 12th, woke up in the middle of the night to *TMI* pee like a racehorse and it smelled like sulfur...weird considering I didn't eat any asparagus.
> 
> I've noticed something odd with my urine to! Usually about 5 days (up until the day of) AF my urine (vaginal area) takes on this sour sweet smell but I'm not getting any of that. Instead I'm getting a strong urine (ammonia) smell.
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, I'd probably use the one that makes my chart look the most hopeful! LOL That being said, I would put the other temp in my notes, just in case. Gl!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly don't know which one would help me more! A dip can be a sign of implantation happening (I am 11DPO) but ALSO a consistent high temp can be a sign of pregnancy. IDK!!!!!!! >_<Click to expand...

Seriously it was so pungent I recoiled in horror. Maybe it was from my prenatals. otherwise nothing to report. Bbs are full but not sore. Kind of feeling like AF will be early...getting some dull aches in the middle of my uterus, not cramping per se, just aware of something there. I can have a 26dc so maybe she comes Sun/Mon. That would explain why I was feeling a head cold coming on in the middle of the night and this morning. Eyes bloodshot and I felt a little achey. Feeling better but my eyes burn. Could be hay fever which is the worst.

Keeping myself busy this weekend. Heading into NYC to see the space shuttle on the Intrepid, then to a friends apt to see their new dog and out to dinner. Happy to have a weekend free of the hubs friends...they are a bunch of juvenile frat boys. I wish they would find GFs, but I would never set them up...I like my friends too much. Ok, off to pee again (holding nose).


----------



## DSemcho

Aw I'm sorry Echo!!!!!


----------



## louisiana

hiya, this is my 2nd month of ttc.last month i got really caught up in it all so been more relaxed this month.
ill be testing on the 17th.dont think this will be my month as not been able to bd much because of my stupid shifts at work.
going on holiday next month as well.

good luck everyone


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> I'm out, the witch showed overnight. On to the next!
> 
> Good luck September testers!

Sorry babe...I might be joining you soon. Af due the 12th but might come early. FX'd the next one is it!! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> Seriously it was so pungent I recoiled in horror. Maybe it was from my prenatals. otherwise nothing to report. Bbs are full but not sore. Kind of feeling like AF will be early...getting some dull aches in the middle of my uterus, not cramping per se, just aware of something there. I can have a 26dc so maybe she comes Sun/Mon. That would explain why I was feeling a head cold coming on in the middle of the night and this morning. Eyes bloodshot and I felt a little achey. Feeling better but my eyes burn. Could be hay fever which is the worst.
> 
> Keeping myself busy this weekend. Heading into NYC to see the space shuttle on the Intrepid, then to a friends apt to see their new dog and out to dinner. Happy to have a weekend free of the hubs friends...they are a bunch of juvenile frat boys. I wish they would find GFs, but I would never set them up...I like my friends too much. Ok, off to pee again (holding nose).

I don't think it could be from the prenatals, I take them everyday to and that doesn't happen to me. I'm having this odd feeling in my uterus area honestly, like when you get butterflies in your stomach kinda deal.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm so sorry ECHO:(


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> Seriously it was so pungent I recoiled in horror. Maybe it was from my prenatals. otherwise nothing to report. Bbs are full but not sore. Kind of feeling like AF will be early...getting some dull aches in the middle of my uterus, not cramping per se, just aware of something there. I can have a 26dc so maybe she comes Sun/Mon. That would explain why I was feeling a head cold coming on in the middle of the night and this morning. Eyes bloodshot and I felt a little achey. Feeling better but my eyes burn. Could be hay fever which is the worst.
> 
> Keeping myself busy this weekend. Heading into NYC to see the space shuttle on the Intrepid, then to a friends apt to see their new dog and out to dinner. Happy to have a weekend free of the hubs friends...they are a bunch of juvenile frat boys. I wish they would find GFs, but I would never set them up...I like my friends too much. Ok, off to pee again (holding nose).
> 
> I don't think it could be from the prenatals, I take them everyday to and that doesn't happen to me. I'm having this odd feeling in my uterus area honestly, like when you get butterflies in your stomach kinda deal.Click to expand...

You are really racking up the BFP symptoms!! I'm starting to feel crampy, tired, and achey the way I do 2 days before af...complete with going from being cold to hot. If af comes on Sun that would be a 26dc which I can sometimes be. More convinced that I'm out. :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm still getting BFN's. I tested at 9DPO, then this morning at 11DPO and my next one isn't until 13DPO (which is the day before AF is due). I'm starting to get dull cramps today.. But I'm peeing a lot. And SO tired. Everyday for the past 3 or so days I've taken naps - but that could be depression lol.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I'm still getting BFN's. I tested at 9DPO, then this morning at 11DPO and my next one isn't until 13DPO (which is the day before AF is due). I'm starting to get dull cramps today.. But I'm peeing a lot. And SO tired. Everyday for the past 3 or so days I've taken naps - but that could be depression lol.

This is how I felt last month. Every symptom in the book, all BFNs. That's why I am kind of glad I'm symptom free for the most part...having all those symptoms only for AF to show up as scheduled was a huge disappointment. You do seem to have a lot more signs pointing to a bfp, esp urine smell of ammonia. I would wait to test again on the day af is due or the next day. The constant bfn is so stressing. If you're going to get a bfp, might as well wait until it's a strong one and not drive yourself crazy with a light one only to test anyway the next day. As for me, I'm just going to wait until af shows, if I am late then I'll test.


----------



## DSemcho

OMG I just had a glob of CM that looked exactly like lotion (not at all see through, completely white) and it was sooo sticky. O_O I've never had that happen before. It was after swirling my cervix with my finger. I literally went OMG. Wish I had a camera.


----------



## stargazer01

shellgirl said:


> Hi everyone. Unfortunately, you'll have to remove me from the BFP list. I got my blood test results back and I either had a false positive or my egg didn't implant properly. I'm trying to not get too depressed and just remember that I have next cycle. Now I just have to wait for evil AF. No more testing early for me, I can't take the sadness and disappointment this type of situation causes.
> 
> On the other note, I am so happy for all the new BFP's! I hope to join you in October.

Oh no, I'm so, so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> OMG I just had a glob of CM that looked exactly like lotion (not at all see through, completely white) and it was sooo sticky. O_O I've never had that happen before. It was after swirling my cervix with my finger. I literally went OMG. Wish I had a camera.

I'M TELLING YOU...YOU'RE HEADING THERE...BE PATIENT AND GIVE YOUR BODY A COUPLE OF DAYS TO BUILD UP HCG!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

That's normal!? It scares the bejeesus out of me!!!! I haven't even had any IB.


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to the new bfps!

Sorry to those that got AF. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Medzi said:


> I'm out :(

:hugs: Sorry medzi!



28329 said:


> I was going to report that i was out this morning because of brown spotting. But the spotting has stopped completely and no sign of witch. I'm 16dpo maybe even 15. So i'm not due for a day or 2. I doubt i'll get a bfp though, even professionals say ivf is our only chance!!

Katy, hang in there! You've gotten a bfp before! Prove them wrong!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

* Nicola27 
 ILovedUFirst 
 Genki *

:wohoo:

Soooo happy for you ladies! :)


----------



## stargazer01

echo, so sorry the witch came. :hugs: 

Sorry to everyone that was visited by af. :hugs:


----------



## YoungatHeart

Sorry for the LOOOONG list, but I'm a little confused. Do y'all think I could be getting a BFP soon? I don't track ovulation, so it's all cd. I'm usually 28-30 days. AF should be due anywhere from 9/9-9/12. I have a tendency towards paranoia! I've been stalking this board the last couple of months...so I kind of know the abbreviations =)

Thanks for any help!!

My SO and I DTD one week and two weeks after the start of my LMP. Withdrawal method and I'm pretty sure he didn't quite make it at least once. 

Symptoms:
*CD20* - _played soccer in the heat & had to sub every five minutes. Puked._*CD21* - _major nausea all day & boobs feel heavy but not sore_*CD22* - _nausea and now heartburn and hiccup burps after every meal. Boobs are HUGE and have a smattering of "pimples" on nipples, which are sore._*CD23*
_* random pain up left side and then stabbing like pains for about 2 hours, been cramping off and on since. 
* Major nausea today and omg, can not stop hicburping. 
* Only want sweets. Ate half a tub of cream cheese icing for dinner 
* Nipples but not boobs painful. Think I see one blue vein to the left nipple. 
* Insomnia._*CD24*
_* I know it's too early but test anyway. BFN. 
* More burping than nausea. Now the wind escapes the other side too. 
* Nipple super-painful to touch. My cat stepped on one and it hurt worse than a stubbed toe. 
* Boobs are overflowing from a bra I wore 40+ pounds heavier (~34D to 38DD). 
* Lots of intermittent cramping. Sore lower back. 
* Begin orange and then light pink spotting. Different texture and smell than period blood (but I do spot a day b4 my period). Not enough to fill a panty liner.
* Ate the other half of the icing =s 
* Peeing every 30 min to 2 hours. 
* Dizzy at times. 
* Definitely see the vein on the left. Possible vein above the right nipple. 
* Insomnia.
* Temp 98.9 (usually 97.9)_*CD25*
_* BFN with FMU
* Still spotting lightly. Got one dark red clot last night at 3am. Thought for sure AF was on the way. Have been spotting less since then and it's browner. Not enough to fill a panty liner.
* Still cramping but not as much...more of a lower back ache now. 
* Can see a few veins on the boobs, which are a little sore, but not killing me like usual b4 AF. Spider viens all over both. 
* Less nausea. 
* LOTS of burping. 
* Total lack of appetite.
* More "blonde" than usual. Can't remember what I meant to do 2 sec after I decide._*CD26 (today)*
_* try to use FMU to test. Forgot I'm out of tests! Saved the FMU for after I buy a FRER
* Redder spotting @ 3am. AF is coming for sure, right? Maybe not. Light brown/orange spotting now. Not enough to fill a panty liner.
* the eggs & cheese I ate this morning smelled horrible. Forced myself to start eating and then devoured it. Hungry 1.5 hours later.
* Boobs are barely sore but itch like the dickens. Nipples still painful._
* Burp-o-rama

Thanks for wading through all of that! So help me with my obvious obsession. What do you think? Not TTC but would be happy to be preggers as I am 37 with no kids.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> That's normal!? It scares the bejeesus out of me!!!! I haven't even had any IB.

Not everyone gets IB or even cramping, some are 100% symptom free and get bfps.


----------



## baby1wanted

ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month 
:hugs: :dust:

Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!


----------



## Babywhisperer

baby1wanted said:


> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!

Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?


----------



## baby1wanted

Babywhisperer said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...

Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big hugs to Echo and everyone else visited by :witch:

Baby1 your symptoms sound promising. Fx for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

baby1wanted said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...


CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.


----------



## baby1wanted

Babywhisperer said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.Click to expand...

Ooh not to long to go now then, are you going to test or hold out for AF?
All I know about the CM it's a normal part of pregnancy to have lots of white CM.... I think technically your CM should dry out as AF approaches but I've misread 'certain' pregnancy symptoms before then been disappointed. 
When I go my BFN I counted myself as out but now I'm getting my hopes up again, hope they're not going to get dashed... hate all this waiting!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

baby1wanted said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh not to long to go now then, are you going to test or hold out for AF?
> All I know about the CM it's a normal part of pregnancy to have lots of white CM.... I think technically your CM should dry out as AF approaches but I've misread 'certain' pregnancy symptoms before then been disappointed.
> When I go my BFN I counted myself as out but now I'm getting my hopes up again, hope they're not going to get dashed... hate all this waiting!!Click to expand...

I'm going to hold out. If I'm late I will test. I don't want to test and get a bfn only for af to show up or get an evap or even worse, a chem. I think af will come anywhere from Sun-Wed. The only thing I have going on is that I can see the blue veins in my bbs and they are fuller and heavier...but it could be from water retention b/c I overdose on salt. The CM surprised me as I have been dry, but it's not ewcm or thick and creamy. I'm doubtful.


----------



## Babysmile12

Hi ladies! I'm kinda going crazy here! AF is due the 18 technically , but I'm not sure I even ovulated this month, my opks where very crazy. So I'm on a maybe 2ww which is making me even more anxious! Ugh!!!!! Anyone going through the same ou just going crazy on this 2ww. The girls who are going to test Sept 18th like me... How are u holding up??? =/


----------



## baby1wanted

Babywhisperer said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh not to long to go now then, are you going to test or hold out for AF?
> All I know about the CM it's a normal part of pregnancy to have lots of white CM.... I think technically your CM should dry out as AF approaches but I've misread 'certain' pregnancy symptoms before then been disappointed.
> When I go my BFN I counted myself as out but now I'm getting my hopes up again, hope they're not going to get dashed... hate all this waiting!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to hold out. If I'm late I will test. I don't want to test and get a bfn only for af to show up or get an evap or even worse, a chem. I think af will come anywhere from Sun-Wed. The only thing I have going on is that I can see the blue veins in my bbs and they are fuller and heavier...but it could be from water retention b/c I overdose on salt. The CM surprised me as I have been dry, but it's not ewcm or thick and creamy. I'm doubtful.Click to expand...

Sensible approach to testing I say, the BFNs are gutting! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

baby1wanted said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh not to long to go now then, are you going to test or hold out for AF?
> All I know about the CM it's a normal part of pregnancy to have lots of white CM.... I think technically your CM should dry out as AF approaches but I've misread 'certain' pregnancy symptoms before then been disappointed.
> When I go my BFN I counted myself as out but now I'm getting my hopes up again, hope they're not going to get dashed... hate all this waiting!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to hold out. If I'm late I will test. I don't want to test and get a bfn only for af to show up or get an evap or even worse, a chem. I think af will come anywhere from Sun-Wed. The only thing I have going on is that I can see the blue veins in my bbs and they are fuller and heavier...but it could be from water retention b/c I overdose on salt. The CM surprised me as I have been dry, but it's not ewcm or thick and creamy. I'm doubtful.Click to expand...
> 
> Sensible approach to testing I say, the BFNs are gutting! Keeping everything crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

Thanks babe, FX'd for you too!!


----------



## nne0813

AF is here!!! I'm OUT!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

nne0813 said:


> AF is here!!! I'm OUT!!!

Nooooo! So sorry, sending hugs and babydust for next month!
:hugs::dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hey girls! So that crazy pain is gone now, as of this morning, YAH!
My hubby and i are going for a date tonight so I was prepping stuff so to say. I checked my cm and swiped my two fingers and so much came out, it puddled into my palm. It was bright white but I could stretch it from here to the north pol, for sure. This cycle I have never had so much CM, at ovulation and in my TWW...Do you girls have any bloody idea whats up?!?!?!?!


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh not to long to go now then, are you going to test or hold out for AF?
> All I know about the CM it's a normal part of pregnancy to have lots of white CM.... I think technically your CM should dry out as AF approaches but I've misread 'certain' pregnancy symptoms before then been disappointed.
> When I go my BFN I counted myself as out but now I'm getting my hopes up again, hope they're not going to get dashed... hate all this waiting!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to hold out. If I'm late I will test. I don't want to test and get a bfn only for af to show up or get an evap or even worse, a chem. I think af will come anywhere from Sun-Wed. The only thing I have going on is that I can see the blue veins in my bbs and they are fuller and heavier...but it could be from water retention b/c I overdose on salt. The CM surprised me as I have been dry, but it's not ewcm or thick and creamy. I'm doubtful.Click to expand...

My tittles have been hurting me something fierce for the past few days, especially right around my nipple area. I got a cramp in my uterus earlier and I thought that might mean AF is coming, but I haven't had one since. Just some weird butterfly feeling still in my uterus. It's got me feeling nervous (just from the feeling itself).


----------



## ES89

DSemcho said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> ECHO - sorry you're out, sending you hugs and babydust for next month
> :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Babywhisperer and Desemcho - you're makig me laugh, it's like you've got a thread within a thread here!! :thumbup: So I'm going to butt in and say that I've got exactly the same CM, tons of it! My boobs are sore and my nipples are being hurt just by clothes, AF now late and having lots of cramping but not my normal AF cramping....
> Think I'm now 14-16dpo, tested negative at 12-14dpo so I'm holding on till the morning and testing again!
> 
> Come on in, the water is fine :winkwink: Wow that sounds really promising. My bbs don't really hurt, just full and heavy. CM was dry then just now I felt wet, it's gone from dry and sticky to wet but thin. What does that mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Whereabouts in your cycle are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CD 24, 11 or 12dpo, af due 12th on a 28dc or Sun on a cd26.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh not to long to go now then, are you going to test or hold out for AF?
> All I know about the CM it's a normal part of pregnancy to have lots of white CM.... I think technically your CM should dry out as AF approaches but I've misread 'certain' pregnancy symptoms before then been disappointed.
> When I go my BFN I counted myself as out but now I'm getting my hopes up again, hope they're not going to get dashed... hate all this waiting!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to hold out. If I'm late I will test. I don't want to test and get a bfn only for af to show up or get an evap or even worse, a chem. I think af will come anywhere from Sun-Wed. The only thing I have going on is that I can see the blue veins in my bbs and they are fuller and heavier...but it could be from water retention b/c I overdose on salt. The CM surprised me as I have been dry, but it's not ewcm or thick and creamy. I'm doubtful.Click to expand...
> 
> My tittles have been hurting me something fierce for the past few days, especially right around my nipple area. I got a cramp in my uterus earlier and I thought that might mean AF is coming, but I haven't had one since. Just some weird butterfly feeling still in my uterus. It's got me feeling nervous (just from the feeling itself).Click to expand...

Sounds promising  when do you plan to test? X


----------



## DSemcho

I tested day before yesterday (9DPO) and today (11DPO) and got a BFN. I'm taking another at 13DPO and 14DPO. The next day (15DPO) is when AF is due.


----------



## baby1wanted

DSemcho said:


> I tested day before yesterday (9DPO) and today (11DPO) and got a BFN. I'm taking another at 13DPO and 14DPO. The next day (15DPO) is when AF is due.

Fx'd it's a good sign for both of us, I got BFN 2 days ago but may have only been at 11-12 dpo so going to test tomorrow - got a 3/4 day window where I think I ovulated so tomorrow could be anywhere from 13-16 dpo!


----------



## DSemcho

I got my pos OPK on CD17 (which according to my AF cycle lengths I'm supposed to ov on CD18) so it worked out perfectly. And we only BDed on my OV day.


----------



## ES89

Some ladies don't get their bfp till af is late, your not out till af arrives. Fx


----------



## PrayingLady

Sound promising ladies!!!F'xd crossed!:thumbup:


----------



## nic18

congrats on all the new BFP's!! 

as AF showed, i am having a bottle of rose and a big bag of crisps! nothing like feeling sorry for myself! 

FX to all the ladies still testing!


----------



## ES89

Right this might be tmi. Kinda confused. I noticed watery cm in my pants so I went to wipe it with some tissue n it was like a watery brownish pink (im used to having light brown sticky cm before af) Im only on cd23 so I'm praying it's not the start of af! Do you think it might be ib??


----------



## nic18

ES89- it defo could be ib!! fx for you!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

:hug: to all the AF arrivals.

I love that it's only Sept. 7 and there's already 11 BFPs!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ES89 said:


> Right this might be tmi. Kinda confused. I noticed watery cm in my pants so I went to wipe it with some tissue n it was like a watery brownish pink (im used to having light brown sticky cm before af) Im only on cd23 so I'm praying it's not the start of af! Do you think it might be ib??

How many dpo are you?


----------



## ES89

I think I'm 7dpo


----------



## Babywhisperer

ES89 said:


> I think I'm 7dpo

Could def be IB!


----------



## baby1wanted

Babywhisperer said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm 7dpo
> 
> Could def be IB!Click to expand...

Def the right time for it!


----------



## ES89

Thanks for your feeback ladies, im praying this is it but I'm scared it's af with an early visit! I will be taking vitamin b complex next cycle if it is! I didn't use opk this cycle but when I have in the past I've got my + inbetween cd 14 and 22. I noticed when it was + I would cramp n b bloated which is what I noticed on cd16 this cycle. Maybe I should use opk again so I know for sure.... Omg Im freaking out lol


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Good luck testing tomorrow baby1!!! Your symptoms sound promising!!!!


----------



## Want2bemomma

Babysmile12 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm kinda going crazy here! AF is due the 18 technically , but I'm not sure I even ovulated this month, my opks where very crazy. So I'm on a maybe 2ww which is making me even more anxious! Ugh!!!!! Anyone going through the same ou just going crazy on this 2ww. The girls who are going to test Sept 18th like me... How are u holding up??? =/

I'm due for AF on the 18th also. I'm only at 3dpo and I'm already going crazy. I hate the TWW.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
So I'm back from my "date" with hubby. Went to a nice dinner, $150 later, and I didnt even hardly eat. Bought tickets to a show, ended up leaving before it even showed. I feel like absolute crap. LEaking so much creamy cm its rediculous. Sorry in advance for the TMI, but i got all dressed, in a dress, curled my hair etc and decided to treat hubby by wearing nothing under the dress. Not a good idea if you know what i mean with the CM. Something is so off, the pressure down there has subsided, for the most part, cramps not too bad, but now bubbly type feeling in my tummy. I have no idea what the bleep is going on but tomorrow is 14dpo so i should expect something at least tomorrow.


----------



## mwaah

I have been away for a few days and just back to see all these lovely :bfp:'s!! Congrats ladies and a H & H 9 months.

Sorry for the ladies that had the :witch: come to visit. Another week for me to see who i will join xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I'm still in limbo - :bfn: again this morning but still no :witch:
Feeling quite down and not looking forward to a full day's housework ahead of me 
:laundry::iron::hangwashing::dishes:
Glass of wine tonight me thinks
:cry::cry:


----------



## nic18

*baby1wanted-*sorry your in limbo hun :( when was AF due? i think you should treat yourself with a glass of wine! saying that though your not out until the witch shows!


----------



## PrayingLady

Want2bemomma said:


> Babysmile12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm kinda going crazy here! AF is due the 18 technically , but I'm not sure I even ovulated this month, my opks where very crazy. So I'm on a maybe 2ww which is making me even more anxious! Ugh!!!!! Anyone going through the same ou just going crazy on this 2ww. The girls who are going to test Sept 18th like me... How are u holding up??? =/
> 
> I'm due for AF on the 18th also. I'm only at 3dpo and I'm already going crazy. I hate the TWW.Click to expand...

You're chart looks promising hun!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

nic18 said:


> *baby1wanted-*sorry your in limbo hun :( when was AF due? i think you should treat yourself with a glass of wine! saying that though your not out until the witch shows!

I though I was due the 5th but now not so sure - I don't temp or OPK so go on symptoms only, looking back it could have been a few days later so may not have been due until today or even tomorrow - guess it's a waiting game!
Going to allow myself one glass of wine then if my dreams do come due I won't feel too guilty! I doubt it though, think I'm just having an odd cycle....


----------



## Want2bemomma

*PrayingLady*- this is my first month temping and charting so it gets me excited when I look at my chart. It amazes me to see the things that our bodies do during a cycle. Totally weird to get excited over a chart, I know!


----------



## Babywhisperer

baby1wanted said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> *baby1wanted-*sorry your in limbo hun :( when was AF due? i think you should treat yourself with a glass of wine! saying that though your not out until the witch shows!
> 
> I though I was due the 5th but now not so sure - I don't temp or OPK so go on symptoms only, looking back it could have been a few days later so may not have been due until today or even tomorrow - guess it's a waiting game!
> Going to allow myself one glass of wine then if my dreams do come due I won't feel too guilty! I doubt it though, think I'm just having an odd cycle....Click to expand...

I'm unsure when I ovu too and I used an opk. I am cd25 and I thought I was 12/13dpo b/c I got a darker test line on my opk on cd11 and the morning of cd12...but here's my question, I got major cramping on cd14 and that's when I think I ovu. That would put me at 11dpo. Does that sound right? Af is due anywhere from tommorow thru Wed.


----------



## kel21

Want2bemomma said:


> *PrayingLady*- this is my first month temping and charting so it gets me excited when I look at my chart. It amazes me to see the things that our bodies do during a cycle. Totally weird to get excited over a chart, I know!

hehe I'm the same way. I love charting!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Mind if I join? I'll be officially testing on the 18th, but might cheat and test a little early! 

FF gave me cross hairs two days ago, putting me at 7DPO today. Since I'm not using OPK this cycle, it was a nice surprise to start the 2WW at 5DPO!

SS: Tired, cramps, crazy creamy CM, a slight temp drop this morning, some nipple sensitivity, backache. FX!

Congrats on all the BFP's!!!! :dust:


----------



## vietmamsie

kel21 said:


> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> *PrayingLady*- this is my first month temping and charting so it gets me excited when I look at my chart. It amazes me to see the things that our bodies do during a cycle. Totally weird to get excited over a chart, I know!
> 
> hehe I'm the same way. I love charting!Click to expand...

I LOVE charting as well! I add stats multiple times a day and always catch myself taking peeks at it throughout the day! I think I'm a bit obsessed. :blush:


----------



## DSemcho

Not feeling so great ladies. AF is due the 11th, I tested today (12DPO) and got a BFN but tonight while at the movies (it's 8:30pm here right now) I got SUPER nauseous, a headache and I can't stop crying (but I have no reason to cry)... This is torture.


----------



## Want2bemomma

vietmamsie said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> *PrayingLady*- this is my first month temping and charting so it gets me excited when I look at my chart. It amazes me to see the things that our bodies do during a cycle. Totally weird to get excited over a chart, I know!
> 
> hehe I'm the same way. I love charting!Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE charting as well! I add stats multiple times a day and always catch myself taking peeks at it throughout the day! I think I'm a bit obsessed. :blush:Click to expand...

Good to know that I'm not alone.:winkwink:


----------



## Want2bemomma

*DSemcho*- Hopefully a BFP is on the way for you. Good Luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

Babywhisperer said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> *baby1wanted-*sorry your in limbo hun :( when was AF due? i think you should treat yourself with a glass of wine! saying that though your not out until the witch shows!
> 
> I though I was due the 5th but now not so sure - I don't temp or OPK so go on symptoms only, looking back it could have been a few days later so may not have been due until today or even tomorrow - guess it's a waiting game!
> Going to allow myself one glass of wine then if my dreams do come due I won't feel too guilty! I doubt it though, think I'm just having an odd cycle....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm unsure when I ovu too and I used an opk. I am cd25 and I thought I was 12/13dpo b/c I got a darker test line on my opk on cd11 and the morning of cd12...but here's my question, I got major cramping on cd14 and that's when I think I ovu. That would put me at 11dpo. Does that sound right? Af is due anywhere from tommorow thru Wed.Click to expand...

Not too sure huni though I have been pretty good at spotting ovulation just from cramping / CM etc - AF has always arrived 14 days after I have written in my iphone app that I think I've ovulated.... don't know masses about OPKs but can't you ovulate a fair while after the surge? So if you got a surge on OPK at cd12 then think you ovulated at cd14 then that could fit? Personally I would go with whatever makes you wait longer to test - know it's hard but means you have less chance of being gutted by early BFNs or even worse a chemical that you might not otherwise have known about. But I do understand that some women would rather know that they can conceive even if it does end as a chemical. Fx'd for you xx


----------



## YoungatHeart

Hi guys, I posted a super-long list of symptoms earlier. It's the day b4 my expected AF and still light spotting, especially in the first pee of the morning (tmi) but never more than a tiny bit in a panty liner.

Yesterday and today got faint bfp in the afternoon with pink dye Kroger tests BUT negatives (though a "maybe I'm crazy but i can see something pink if i hold this at a 45 degree angle today) on FRERs. What do y'all think? False positives?


----------



## Megan1986

YoungatHeart said:


> Hi guys, I posted a super-long list of symptoms earlier. It's the day b4 my expected AF and still light spotting, especially in the first pee of the morning (tmi) but never more than a tiny bit in a panty liner.
> 
> Yesterday and today got faint bfp in the afternoon with pink dye Kroger tests BUT negatives (though a "maybe I'm crazy but i can see something pink if i hold this at a 45 degree angle today) on FRERs. What do y'all think? False positives?

How many dpo are you? Also, a false positive is VERY rare.... so I think it is looking good!


----------



## Missbx

I'm out Af got me :(


----------



## nic18

Missbx said:


> I'm out Af got me :(

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## ES89

I'm still spotting so I think it's start of af so I'm gonna say I'm out too x


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry Missbx and ES89 - sending you hugs and babydust for next month
:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Ah so sorry guys :( tons of babydust for next month!

I had funny spotting today (tiny red streaks) which were only there when I wiped, so I tested but BFN :( hoping and praying Af will stay away!! Lots of hugs to everyone xx


----------



## familylove4

Hello all.....I'm about 10dpo. And I got a bfn this morning...getting very sad but I keep telling myself I didn't get my bfp till 4weeks pregers with my other two.....this is my first time really ttc 1st full cycle I started charting on the 7th of august.....I have a good high spike in my bbt it went down just a tad this morning but still well over my coverline........I'm frusterated.


----------



## YoungatHeart

This would be a "withdrawal" but VERY wanted baby. I haven't tracked, but I have an almost to the hour 28 day cycle and it is cd27. The spouting seems over but still have cramps, nausea and burping. The cramps seem lower than normal...weird cycle if I'm not pregnant. Would be over the mob if I am :)


----------



## YoungatHeart

Spotting & moon. Stupid autocomplete!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm going bonkers! Since last night, and all day today, severe diarrhea. That weird swelling feeling, totally gone, my stomach is going to explode, about 24 hours. Otherwise, I feel completely fine. CM is still VERY creamy, and tonns and tonns of it. Just spending most of the time in the bathroom and a BFN on an IC this am. I may try an FRER tonight just cause I have a two pack...but I'm on 14 dpo so something should be happening ASAP


----------



## familylove4

Can yellowish liquid leak out of nppls if not prego?


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Just woke up and my temp is up, and I still have cray amounts of creamy CM. Hoping these are good signs.

*DSemcho*: I saw you are in Turkey... Merhaba! Are you Turkish or an ex-pat living there? My husband and I lived there a few years ago and loved it!


----------



## lorojovanos

So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:( 
I will update as soon as I know something...


----------



## meli1981

lorojovanos said:


> So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:(
> I will update as soon as I know something...

:hugs: i hope everythings ok definately keep us updated


----------



## vietmamsie

lorojovanos said:


> So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:(
> I will update as soon as I know something...

Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> So I just called Telehealth ( a nurse set up by the government) and with the pain down there, the diarrhea, the serious cramps, shes thinking a hernia and has submitted paperwork for me to go to the ER right away. I'm just waiting for my MIL to come over as its 1120pm here and my hubby is at at party and drunk and unavailable:(
> I will update as soon as I know something...

Hope you are ok hun!


----------



## Sunshine15

Testing on Sept 15 :)


----------



## DSemcho

familylove4 said:


> Can yellowish liquid leak out of nppls if not prego?

It actually can. Sometimes it can lead to an infection in your nipples. I had my jibblies pierced before and they kept pussing (which happens for the first few months) but they never stopped so I eventually took them out. I still get some every once in a while.



vietmamsie said:


> *DSemcho*: I saw you are in Turkey... Merhaba! Are you Turkish or an ex-pat living there? My husband and I lived there a few years ago and loved it!

Merhaba! Nas&#305;ls&#305;n? I do indeed live in Turkey - my husband is american military so we got stationed in Incirlik (right outside of Adana). And we do love it! The normal tours for married/accompanied people is 2 years but we just extended this summer so instead of leaving next April we're not leaving until around April 2015. I've learned a little bit of the language because I work with ALL Turkish and Kurdish people with the exception of my boss. But luckily most of the guys speak enough english that I can learn their language, but it's soo hard. But it is amusing to see my assistant manager (who is Turkish but got a University degree in English so he speaks it fluently) go to talk to me and accidentally start talking completely in Turkish. I just give him the deer in headlights look like O_O. Also it's definitely an experience to actually see the Muslim women who are dressed in Burqas. And over all I actually appreciate this experience because it's a Muslim culture, you actually learn a lot more than what you would in the states - and many people in the states are terrified of Muslims and Middle Eastern people. (Sorry for the long post!)



AFM - Today is looking better than last night! I did wake up in the middle of the night extremely nauseous but today is a little better. Me and the DH did DTD last night - and afterward I started crying and I don't understand why. I'm not getting some of my usual AF symptoms - like diarrhea. Took a test today and got a BFN, but I still have tomorrow and then the day after that is when AF is due.


----------



## familylove4

DSemcho said:


> familylove4 said:
> 
> 
> Can yellowish liquid leak out of nppls if not prego?
> 
> It actually can. Sometimes it can lead to an infection in your nipples. I had my jibblies pierced before and they kept pussing (which happens for the first few months) but they never stopped so I eventually took them out. I still get some every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> *DSemcho*: I saw you are in Turkey... Merhaba! Are you Turkish or an ex-pat living there? My husband and I lived there a few years ago and loved it!Click to expand...
> 
> Merhaba! Nas&#305;ls&#305;n? I do indeed live in Turkey - my husband is american military so we got stationed in Incirlik (right outside of Adana). And we do love it! The normal tours for married/accompanied people is 2 years but we just extended this summer so instead of leaving next April we're not leaving until around April 2015. I've learned a little bit of the language because I work with ALL Turkish and Kurdish people with the exception of my boss. But luckily most of the guys speak enough english that I can learn their language, but it's soo hard. But it is amusing to see my assistant manager (who is Turkish but got a University degree in English so he speaks it fluently) go to talk to me and accidentally start talking completely in Turkish. I just give him the deer in headlights look like O_O. Also it's definitely an experience to actually see the Muslim women who are dressed in Burqas. And over all I actually appreciate this experiences because it's a Muslim culture, you actually learn a lot more than what you would in the states - and many people in the states are terrified of Muslims and Middle Eastern people. (Sorry for the long post!)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - Today is looking better than last night! I did wake up in the middle of the night extremely nauseous but today is a little better. Me and the DH did DTD last night - and afterward I started crying and I don't understand why. I'm not getting some of my usual AF symptoms - like diarrhea. Took a test today and got a BFN, but I still have tomorrow and then the day after that is when AF is due.Click to expand...

I've never had mine pierced... they r sore and I have creamy cm..... among other symptoms I'm just getting sad. But I'm hopeful that maybe 10dpo is still early to test


----------



## DSemcho

Wait a few more days if you can. I'm a POAS addict so I've taken a test everyday since 10DPO.


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello, I am just slipping into my TWW today. I am testing on the 23rd of September, can i be added please?


----------



## bumpnotyet

Booo :( af got me ladies so I'm out! Hopefully next cycle might be more lucky xx good luck to everyone xx


----------



## elt1013

Ok stargazer...I am going to go ahead and say that you can put me down for af. I have had the tiniest bit of brown spotting for a few days and an anov cycle this month. It isn't really concidered af but I don't know what else to call it, so we will stick with that. I just wish it would start in full "flow", so I could start a new cycle!


----------



## DSemcho

what is anov?


----------



## elt1013

Anovulatory is a cycle with no ovulation, unfortunately. Completely normal every now and then, but super annoying!!


----------



## vietmamsie

*DSemcho*: Lucky your still there, sounds like your having fun! We lived in Istanbul where we taught English.

AFM, We stopped by the store and I bought 4 hpts. They will be put to use later this week. Now that I have them, I'm sure I'll end up using one by Wednesday, but I'm going to try to hold out til 14 DPO.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm tempted to get a FRER - but I don't think they'd be any better than my Wondfo Dip Sticks? Anyone think so?

Viet - I do consider myself lucky! We got go to hiking at Kapikaya Canyon yesterday and I got nearly 200 pictures! Here is the link to my FB so ya'll can see it - https://www.facebook.com/randomwords.rubberduck.justtopisspeopleoff (btw I was lik 19 or 20 when I decided on that long link). It was amazing! And I noticed when we visited the private high school in Adana a lot of the girls were rather fond of my husband because he's a weight lifter so he's a big guy. lol


----------



## nevernormal

Well I tested a day earlier than I said I would... today is 14dpo. And while it's not big, nor fat, I'm pretty sure I got a positive! Just trying to wrap my head around it. I will test again in the morning.


----------



## DSemcho

Picture!! Demand a picture!!


----------



## nevernormal

This is my post in the pregnancy test section with pics!


----------



## familylove4

DSemcho said:


> Wait a few more days if you can. I'm a POAS addict so I've taken a test everyday since 10DPO.

 Lol you sound like me lol


----------



## stargazer01

YoungatHeart said:


> Hi guys, I posted a super-long list of symptoms earlier. It's the day b4 my expected AF and still light spotting, especially in the first pee of the morning (tmi) but never more than a tiny bit in a panty liner.
> 
> Yesterday and today got faint bfp in the afternoon with pink dye Kroger tests BUT negatives (though a "maybe I'm crazy but i can see something pink if i hold this at a 45 degree angle today) on FRERs. What do y'all think? False positives?

I've had that recently with FRERS and not been pregnant. It is so heartbreaking. I'm not saying that is happening to you, just want to let you know my experience with them. I don't know if they are making them differently than in the past, but mine were evaps. I really hope this isn't happening to you too! FX!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Huge congratulations nevernormal :) such fantastic news!!!! xx


----------



## stargazer01

*vietmamsie
Sunshine15
Omiomen*

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry af came. :hugs: I will be starting an October Thread soon, and will post the link. :) 

*Missbx
ES89
bumpnotyet
elt1013*


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats *nevernormal*! I hope that line turns nice and dark for you in the morning! Keep us updated when you confirm! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all

bumpnotyet and elt - sending you hugs and babydust for next month
:hugs: :dust:

nevernormal - I can see lines in all pics! Yay, hope you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:

Still in limbo, no AF shown as yet (ignore my ticker). I'm now around 15-17 dpo and AF late but 2 BFNs. Going to test again in the morning...


----------



## Babywhisperer

I'm going to chart this month, does anyone know which is better to use FF or countdowntopregnancy.com?


----------



## DSemcho

I use FF.


Tomorrow is my day of testing (the big real one lol not the others I've been doing anyways...) But AF is due the day after....so... meh. No AF symptoms yet.


----------



## kel21

Babywhisperer said:


> I'm going to chart this month, does anyone know which is better to use FF or countdowntopregnancy.com?

I use both. ff I put in my adjusted temps, countdown I put my actual temps never adjusting for time discrepencies. They always seem to agree so far!


----------



## nevernormal

Thanks ladies =). A lot of people on here seem to see the lines, and DH even said he saw a faint line on the test. But faint is still positive! After over 2 years of TTC I still can't believe it! Was beginning to think I'd never see this day!


----------



## kezie

11dpo n just got a bfp :+) whoop happy but scared!! congrats to who else has theirs n good lucl to those still tryin xx


----------



## nic18

congrats kezzie x


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats kezie!


----------



## kezie

thank u  xx baby dust to all x


----------



## Want2bemomma

Congrats ladies on your BFPs.


----------



## Megan1986

COngrats to all of the BFP! :)


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

Could I join please? 

I'm tentatively thinking that I'm in the TWW, FF will confirm tomorrow so fingers crossed! 

I shouldn't test until 21st (although I know I'll cave before then)

Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

Could I join please? 

I'm tentatively thinking that I'm in the TWW, FF will confirm tomorrow so fingers crossed! 

I shouldn't test until 21st (although I know I'll cave before then)

Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I join please?
> 
> I'm tentatively thinking that I'm in the TWW, FF will confirm tomorrow so fingers crossed!
> 
> I shouldn't test until 21st (although I know I'll cave before then)
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all!

Hi Tizy!!! Love it when I end up being in more than one thread with someone!



kezie said:


> 11dpo n just got a bfp :+) whoop happy but scared!! congrats to who else has theirs n good lucl to those still tryin xx

Yay Kezie - congratulations, H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to the new bfps!!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Wooo congrats Kezzie! H&H 9 months :) xx

Thanks so much ladies, excited to see some of you in the October thread, hope hope hope it will be our month! xx


----------



## sequeena

My af arrived today so I will be testing October 8th :)


----------



## LornaMJ

Congrats to all the BFP's and H&H 9 months. Not long until I test if :witch: does not show up before then fx'd


----------



## elt1013

Congrats BFPs!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

still waiting here.. CD day 45 and no period or bfp....`I have never ever been this late before!


----------



## NurseJaime

Hi all! :) I'm new!

TTC #1. Cycle #4, CD28... testing in 3 days! EEEKKKKKKK!!!! NERVOUS!


----------



## Babywhisperer

sequeena said:


> My af arrived today so I will be testing October 8th :)

AF got me today so I'll be testing 10/6. FX'd that October is our month!!

:dust:


----------



## Megan1986

2 days late...weird but all tests BFN. Ugh.


----------



## megs23

Hugs to all those who were visited by AF :'(

CONGRATS TO KEZIE & NEVERNORMAL! All the best, I wish you a happy & healthy 9 months :)

NurseJamie I'm testing in 3 days too - have avoided symptom spotting so just waiting to testbon when AF is due to arrive. Caved and tested last week @ 9dpo to only get a bfn (which is no surprise really) so holding out, saving money on tests and having faith! 

Fx for Megan & mikeandme - you're still in until AF shows!

Baby dust to everyone else waiting to test!


----------



## ES89

Hi ladies, well it wasn't ib, af here full flow now complete with cramps. I'm waiting for geritol tonic to arrive but that's looking like next cycle now. Until that arrives I will be taking centrum, primrose oil, vitamin b complex and folic acid. Decided to use opk again this cycle. How's everyone else doing?
Congrats on all new bfps  and GL to everyone still in


----------



## vietmamsie

*Kezie* and *NeverNormal*: Whoot Whoot! So exciting! congrats on the BFPs. H&H 9 months!

AFM 9DPO, creamy CM, sensitive nipples, crampy and tired. Trying to hold off on testing as all I have are cheap ones that say not to use until one day after missed period. Why don't they have FRERs in this country!?!?


----------



## baby1wanted

sequeena said:


> My af arrived today so I will be testing October 8th :)

Sorry sequeena, sending you hugs :hugs: :hugs: 



NurseJaime said:


> Hi all! :) I'm new!
> 
> TTC #1. Cycle #4, CD28... testing in 3 days! EEEKKKKKKK!!!! NERVOUS!

Welcome and good luck!!



Babywhisperer said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> My af arrived today so I will be testing October 8th :)
> 
> AF got me today so I'll be testing 10/6. FX'd that October is our month!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hugs to you too babywhisperer :hugs: :hugs: 



Megan1986 said:


> 2 days late...weird but all tests BFN. Ugh.




ttcmikeandme said:


> still waiting here.. CD day 45 and no period or bfp....`I have never ever been this late before!

Ladies I feel you're pain, I was due on Thurs by my calculations but no AF and three BFNs since then, it's so disheartening! ttcmikeandme - have you tested yet? 



ES89 said:


> Hi ladies, well it wasn't ib, af here full flow now complete with cramps. I'm waiting for geritol tonic to arrive but that's looking like next cycle now. Until that arrives I will be taking centrum, primrose oil, vitamin b complex and folic acid. Decided to use opk again this cycle. How's everyone else doing?
> Congrats on all new bfps  and GL to everyone still in

Sorry ES89 - more hugs coming your way :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

YAY to the new BFPs 

&& Hello to the new people!!

I'm on CD32 (EEK) Tomorrow AF is due. I tested this morning with FMU and got a BFN. So far no AF symptoms - but we'll see what tomorrow holds for me.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AF arrived for me, thanks Stargazer.

Best of luck for those still to test this month.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey gals
Jus got my crosshairs today so on dpo3 of first mth on clomid n metformin. Kinda excited. 
My temps are a bit funny pre O. As i have pcos. N started clomid before af came n then day 3 of clomid af started. My norm cycle is 100 days odd. N no O. So if i O on cd16 il b well chuffed. I didnt do any opk as they never show anything n i cant tell wat cm i have. So is thst why my crosshairs armt a solid line. 
Hope ur all ok. Will read ur posts properly later 
Vic x


----------



## mealone

Hi, I'm new here. Can you put me down for Sep. 22nd?


----------



## OmiOmen

Can you change me from the 23rd to the 22nd? It seems that I may have ovulated a day earlier than I thought I would. :dohh:


----------



## DSemcho

So hard to keep distracted today - especially since it's my day off from work... Doing a lot of :laundry::iron::dishes: && hoping :witch::af: && I get a :bfp: tomorrow when I :test:. If I get another :bfn: I'mma tell hubby his :spermy: need to be :ninja: like when I OV and we :sex: next time.

This is boredom of DSemcho....
Annnnnnnnd now... A sexy bunny dance :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Bethi22

Add me to the 14th please :)


----------



## megs23

DSemcho said:


> So hard to keep distracted today - especially since it's my day off from work... Doing a lot of :laundry::iron::dishes: && hoping :witch::af: && I get a :bfp: tomorrow when I :test:. If I get another :bfn: I'mma tell hubby his :spermy: need to be :ninja: like when I OV and we :sex: next time.
> 
> This is boredom of DSemcho....
> Annnnnnnnd now... A sexy bunny dance :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

Lol! You've kept yourself very busy! I've got 3 more sleeps til I test, trying to hold out til AF 
is due. FX'd for you en you test tomorrow!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:

So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/


----------



## nic18

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

so sorry hunn :hugs: good luck next time x


----------



## nevernormal

Another positive this morning -- still faint, but faint is still positive! Put me in the BFP count please =)


----------



## nic18

congrats!!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

congrats never normal! Am going to retest today, am 10 days later than my normal cycles and had close to positive opk today so am either just late Oing or something else! Last time I tested was friday and had a bfn


----------



## kel21

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

:hugs: So sorry. :hugs: I know how you feel. If I don't get my bfp this month I will probably cry just because for once we had really good timed bd, so I have high hopes for this month!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats to Nevernormal on your BFP!

So sorry for those who AF got. I'm with you.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big :hugs: DSmencho, I am so sorry the witch got you. I really hope that October is your month.

Huge congrats nevernormal. Wishing you a H&H 9months!


----------



## schultzie18

I normally get really bad back ache right befor AF shows which is usually on wednesday night into Thursday. Well today I have a bad back ache, nauseated, and dizzy. It is 11 or 12 dpo. Just hoping AF doesn't show early!!! :(


----------



## meli1981

i thought i oed, but now im not sure. i think im going to make an appointment with my ob to talk about options:-(


----------



## stargazer01

* nevernormal 
 kezie *

:happydance:
Best wishes to you both! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Mummy_2_One said:


> AF arrived for me, thanks Stargazer.
> 
> Best of luck for those still to test this month.




DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

Hi both, sorry the witch got you, sending big hugs :hugs::hugs:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Big :hugs: DSmencho, I am so sorry the witch got you. I really hope that October is your month.
> 
> Huge congrats nevernormal. Wishing you a H&H 9months!

Nevernormal - great news!! Enjoy your pregnancy, hope it all goes well :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*Tizy
NurseJaime
mealone
Bethi22*

Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## nic18

congrats to the new BFPs !!


----------



## Vic20581

Gonna test on the 17th will be dpo10
Vic x


----------



## nic18

good luck vic :) fx


----------



## xGracex

You can put me down to test the 28th!


----------



## bobbles86

hi girls.

so after a couple of days of what I thought were evaps on clearblue and nothing showing up on the ebay cheapies....

I tested with an frer this evening and...

BFP!!!!! :happydance:

good luck everyone... babydust to all

kate xx


----------



## kel21

congrats!


----------



## baby1wanted

Yay bobbles congrats! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Bobbles!


----------



## Genki

DSemcho said:


> Hey ladies... I went and bought a 2-pack of digital tests.... And on the way home (literally a 3 minute drive) I got this funny feeling in my uterus. Got home - went to the bathroom and wiped and.... Well.... :cry:
> 
> So..... I got AF a day early. I think some ice cream is in order.... And a very strong drink tonight. I can't help but cry over it - we even had sex on my day of ovulation. =/

So sorry to hear that. I knew you were due AF same day as me so I came to check in. Next time I'm sure will be your month.:hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Congrats to all for :bfp: and :hugs: to those who got :AF: Xxx


----------



## stargazer01

*vic20581
xGracex*

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* bobbles86 *

:happydance: Have a h&h 9 months! :)


----------



## nic18

congrats bobbles!


----------



## PrayingLady

bobbles86 said:


> hi girls.
> 
> so after a couple of days of what I thought were evaps on clearblue and nothing showing up on the ebay cheapies....
> 
> I tested with an frer this evening and...
> 
> BFP!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> good luck everyone... babydust to all
> 
> kate xx

 
Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## YoungatHeart

AF came last night @ 2am. Going to go see my awesome ob-gyn anyway as I am hypo-thyroid and 37. Let the testing begin =s


----------



## star7474

Is crying a symptom? I just keep weeping at really silly things!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the :bfp:s :dance:


----------



## jamare

my af was die on saturday and no sign of her i am experiencing lower back pain, frequent urination and fatigue keeping my fingers cross testing when i reach one week late i just reach 3 days late.........feeling lucky though:haha:


----------



## PrayingLady

jamare said:


> my af was die on saturday and no sign of her i am experiencing lower back pain, frequent urination and fatigue keeping my fingers cross testing when i reach one week late i just reach 3 days late.........feeling lucky though:haha:

 
F'xd doll!!!:happydance:


----------



## familylove4

So am I out if I'm not getting my bfp by now? I'm 12 dpo


----------



## familylove4

So am I out if I haven't gotten my bfp by now? I'm 12dpo I'm sad I


----------



## meli1981

no way! not until your late for af


----------



## PrayingLady

familylove4 said:


> So am I out if I haven't gotten my bfp by now? I'm 12dpo I'm sad I

 
no mam! Your'e not out until the witch shows her face!


----------



## shellgirl

:happydance:Congrats to Bobbles on your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## ReynoldsV

I am due to test the 26th, but I may test earlier!! I have had a few symptoms and I have been taking Geritol. I am hoping its given slogan becomes true for me. "a baby in every bottle." :happydance:


----------



## familylove4

Ok I hope af stays away


----------



## PrayingLady

ReynoldsV said:


> I am due to test the 26th, but I may test earlier!! I have had a few symptoms and I have been taking Geritol. I am hoping its given slogan becomes true for me. "a baby in every bottle." :happydance:

I hope so!!!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

YoungatHeart said:


> AF came last night @ 2am. Going to go see my awesome ob-gyn anyway as I am hypo-thyroid and 37. Let the testing begin =s

Sorry hun, hope you're obgyn can help :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

YoungatHeart said:


> AF came last night @ 2am. Going to go see my awesome ob-gyn anyway as I am hypo-thyroid and 37. Let the testing begin =s

I'm hypo and turning 37 in Nov. What meds do you take? AF came yesterday morning for me. :hugs:


----------



## NurseJaime

AF got me today. :(


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! 10DPO and tested BFN this morning. I figure I'm out, and will wait to see if AF is late to test again. I'm pretty let down, but its better to be let down now than to have waited and obsessed even longer just to get a BFN.


----------



## Megan1986

3 days late....ugh


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to the new bfps!!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:

AFM - I am being daring and testing at 10dpo tomorrow.


----------



## Want2bemomma

stargazer01 said:


> *Tizy
> NurseJaime
> mealone
> Bethi22*
> 
> Good Luck! :dust:

Will you add me to the list?


----------



## meli1981

does anyone know if loro is ok? has anyone heard from her? 

sorry to all the af sufferers!
and congrats to all new bfps!


----------



## baby1wanted

NurseJaime said:


> AF got me today. :(

Sorry hun, sending you hugs :hugs:



vietmamsie said:


> Hi! 10DPO and tested BFN this morning. I figure I'm out, and will wait to see if AF is late to test again. I'm pretty let down, but its better to be let down now than to have waited and obsessed even longer just to get a BFN.

Sorry it was a BFN :hugs: You're not out until AF is here! :hugs:



Megan1986 said:


> 3 days late....ugh

Hi Megan, have you tested yet?! I'm now 5 days late but all BFN :-(
:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry to hear about all those who got AF.


----------



## familylove4

I got the lightest line ever on my test this morning....I'm trying not to get my hopes up just in case its evap.........will be testing in the morning


----------



## Bethi22

familylove4 said:


> I got the lightest line ever on my test this morning....I'm trying not to get my hopes up just in case its evap.........will be testing in the morning

A line is a line is a line! I hope it sticks!!!!


----------



## Jdub1698

So I got up this morning fully expecting another BFN but instead... :bfp: :bfp: DH got me thinking I had developed line eye after a FRER, so I chanced a digital and got it too! Were so excited!!! 


(and for people curious, I'm 10 DPO by my count, and we did SMEP, opk, preseed and soft cups differently this month)
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## nic18

jdub! congrats :)


----------



## Sunshine15

Congrats on your :bfp: jdub!!!! :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

meli1981 said:


> does anyone know if loro is ok? has anyone heard from her?
> 
> sorry to all the af sufferers!
> and congrats to all new bfps!

I was wondering the same thing about loro...so I searched her profile for recent posts last night and she hasn't posted since the other night when she was going to the hospital. Hope she is ok!

Congrats on the bfps ladies!


----------



## Hoping4

Hello!

Congrats to the :bfp:
:dust: to eveyone else!

After going completeley mad, I decided to stop charting...but I think I went more mad not knowing when I O'd, when to BD & when :witch: was due!! 

So here I am, charting again, back in the 2WW, enjoying reading posts, trying to take my mind off of POS for no reason, and generally fancying a chit chat. xx


----------



## babydust 18

Hi am just just knew to this, would like some help/support;-(.
Im devasted,I miscarried in April at week 6, after trying for two years. I have been trying since with no luck. 
I started using clearblue Ovualtion kits & ovulated on day 9, 9th Sept.
I am now 3dpo, i have been trying really hard, hope this month works.
any tips or advise.


----------



## babydust 18

congrats, hopefully be me soon ;-)
XX


----------



## shellgirl

:happydance:Yay for Jdub!:happydance:


----------



## nic18

shellgirl, what is your picture of? i'm looking at it and can't seem to work out what it is :haha: sorry if i'm being silly


----------



## shellgirl

nic18 said:


> shellgirl, what is your picture of? i'm looking at it and can't seem to work out what it is :haha: sorry if i'm being silly

A Tiffany rattle! :baby:


----------



## nic18

i knew it was tiffany i just couldn't work out what it was! makes so much sense know thank you :) :blush:


----------



## Hoping4

babydust 18 said:


> Hi am just just knew to this, would like some help/support;-(.
> Im devasted,I miscarried in April at week 6, after trying for two years. I have been trying since with no luck.
> I started using clearblue Ovualtion kits & ovulated on day 9, 9th Sept.
> I am now 3dpo, i have been trying really hard, hope this month works.
> any tips or advise.

Hi, I am pretty new here too, really sorry about all your bad luck :nope:

Fingers crossed for some good news!! I wish I had some advice, but after 5 mnths of trying myself I have none!!!

I may be 8dpo, but chart shows I o'd 3days earlier than usual (but this might be because of change in waking time as kids are back to school so up earlier!!)

I have a girl and a boy from my previous marriage, DH & I really would like to complete our family with one baby together!

:hugs:


----------



## nic18

welcome all the newbies :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Jdub1698 said:


> So I got up this morning fully expecting another BFN but instead... :bfp: :bfp: DH got me thinking I had developed line eye after a FRER, so I chanced a digital and got it too! Were so excited!!!
> 
> 
> (and for people curious, I'm 10 DPO by my count, and we did SMEP, opk, preseed and soft cups differently this month)

:happydance: WOOHOO! Congrats girl! A H&H 9mos!!


----------



## stargazer01

YoungatHeart said:


> AF came last night @ 2am. Going to go see my awesome ob-gyn anyway as I am hypo-thyroid and 37. Let the testing begin =s

So sorry! :hugs: I was hoping you would get your bfp. Good Luck with your testing and appointment. I hope you get some answers and good information on what to do next. 



jamare said:


> my af was die on saturday and no sign of her i am experiencing lower back pain, frequent urination and fatigue keeping my fingers cross testing when i reach one week late i just reach 3 days late.........feeling lucky though:haha:

Good Luck! :)



NurseJaime said:


> AF got me today. :(

:hugs: 



autigers55 said:


> Congrats to the new bfps!!
> 
> Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I am being daring and testing at 10dpo tomorrow.

Good Luck when you test! FX!



Want2bemomma said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> *Tizy
> NurseJaime
> mealone
> Bethi22*
> 
> Good Luck! :dust:
> 
> Will you add me to the list?Click to expand...

What date would you like for testing?



Hoping4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Congrats to the :bfp:
> :dust: to eveyone else!
> 
> After going completeley mad, I decided to stop charting...but I think I went more mad not knowing when I O'd, when to BD & when :witch: was due!!
> 
> So here I am, charting again, back in the 2WW, enjoying reading posts, trying to take my mind off of POS for no reason, and generally fancying a chit chat. xx

Do you have a testing day picked out yet? 



babydust 18 said:


> Hi am just just knew to this, would like some help/support;-(.
> Im devasted,I miscarried in April at week 6, after trying for two years. I have been trying since with no luck.
> I started using clearblue Ovualtion kits & ovulated on day 9, 9th Sept.
> I am now 3dpo, i have been trying really hard, hope this month works.
> any tips or advise.

I'm so sorry about your loss. :hugs: I hope this thread gives you the support you are seeking. There are a great bunch of ladies on here. :)
Good Luck when you test! Do you have a testing date, so I can add you to the first page of testers?


----------



## kel21

congrats jdub!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

babydust 18 said:


> Hi am just just knew to this, would like some help/support;-(.
> Im devasted,I miscarried in April at week 6, after trying for two years. I have been trying since with no luck.
> I started using clearblue Ovualtion kits & ovulated on day 9, 9th Sept.
> I am now 3dpo, i have been trying really hard, hope this month works.
> any tips or advise.

Wishing you tons of good luck and sending you lots of :dust:

I have heard lots of good things about the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. It is a bit pricey but I know two people who were LTTC and got pregnant within a couple of months of using it.


----------



## stargazer01

*ReynoldsV*

Good Luck when you test! 
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* Jdub1698 *

:wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big welcome to all the newbies!

Congrats to everyone who has gotten a :bfp:, wishing you all a H&H 9 months.

GL to everyone testing today.

:hugs: to those who have been visited by :witch:


----------



## familylove4

Another super light line! Ill test again in a few days to make sure =)


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month. 
I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)


----------



## stargazer01

Mrs. Eddie said:


> babydust 18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi am just just knew to this, would like some help/support;-(.
> Im devasted,I miscarried in April at week 6, after trying for two years. I have been trying since with no luck.
> I started using clearblue Ovualtion kits & ovulated on day 9, 9th Sept.
> I am now 3dpo, i have been trying really hard, hope this month works.
> any tips or advise.
> 
> Wishing you tons of good luck and sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> I have heard lots of good things about the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. It is a bit pricey but I know two people who were LTTC and got pregnant within a couple of months of using it.Click to expand...

I use the CBFM, and highly recommend it! With my first child, I tried for 2 years, bought the cpfm (it was called Clear Plan Fertility Monitor then) and got pregnant in 2 months of using it. Then I used it for my 2nd child and got preggo the first month! I have been using it off and on ttc this time, hoping to get my own natural bfp, but that hasn't happened so I am now using the cbfm again. It is taking longer this time than with my first 2, but I really believe it helped me conceive.


----------



## stargazer01

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

That is good news that you are healthy and didn't lose your ovary. Is there a chance that it could happen again? I've heard of that before, but wasn't sure if they could prevent it from happening again. Good Luck to you! And so happy you are ok!


----------



## autigers55

Congrats JDub and familylove!!

AFM - Tested and a bfn. I'm not giving in yet because it still could be too early to tell and thinking about it, I may only be 9dpo instead of 10dpo. Hope there is still a chance for me and gl to others who will be testing soon. :dust:


----------



## tay_913

Hey Girls! Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to all those that got the wicked witch. I am 4 DPO today and yesterday I was having period like cramps, not severe but definitely there and AF isn't due until September 21st . I don't have much hope as we were told DH has very low motility. I did have an HSG this month so at least my tubes are all clear:) 

Good luck testing everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

*October Testing *Thread

Come join! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

Well I'm happy you were able to get that taken care of in time!! Hope you are feeling better. Rest up!! Did they tell you when you can try again?


----------



## lorojovanos

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)
> 
> Well I'm happy you were able to get that taken care of in time!! Hope you are feeling better. Rest up!! Did they tell you when you can try again?Click to expand...

Thanks hon, I have to see my FS in 4 weeks and we will know then. Since my cycles aren't terribly normal, the chances of me even ovulating in the next 4 weeks, is pretty slim. She did say, don't be like bunnies, but she said don't NOT have sex either. I'm taking that as it is what it is. If I have signs and symptoms in the next few weeks that I may ovulate, I'll probably just call her and do a quick check in:)


----------



## DeeDee5112

Glad u are ok loro!! I think I am out this month...,had another dip in temps this morning...soooo aggravated! :(


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Congrats to all those with their BFP!!!! And so sorry for all those that have gotten the "witch"!!! And to those with their health scares, so glad to see that you are doing ok and are now healthy!! I haven't been on in weeks! I have been trying not to dwell on any of this, we were supposed to do SMEP this cycle, but we didn't! Although, I did do my OPKS so we did nail those couple days on the head and used a softcup! 

I am having a bit of a dilemma though, hoping someone can help me out!!!

According to my tracker, I was supposed to O on the 8th, I got my positives OPK on the 5th, and I O'd on the 6th, I got cramps and spotting, which is normal for me when I O. I then got spotting on Sunday also, but nothing since. I also got spotting on the 1st, which was a week before I was supposed to O. 

I normally spot when I do O, and I spot a day or so before my AF starts, but I have spotted 3 times this month, all for nothing more than a day, and I have no idea what to think.

I am not symptom spotting, nor do I think I am even going to test, BC I am just trying to keep my self occupied and don't want to get caught up, but I just find this rather confusing.


----------



## Bethi22

I am pleased to announce I got my first ever :bfp: !!!! I'm excited but still in disbelief right now!!!!!!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Beth!

And glad to see you back and healthy loro...we were worried about you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bethi22 said:


> I am pleased to announce I got my first ever :bfp: !!!! I'm excited but still in disbelief right now!!!!!!

Congrats girl!! :happydance: A H&H 9mos!


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

Glad you are ok, and that they caught it in time!!!



Bethi22 said:


> I am pleased to announce I got my first ever :bfp: !!!! I'm excited but still in disbelief right now!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Jdub1698

Bethi22 said:


> I am pleased to announce I got my first ever :bfp: !!!! I'm excited but still in disbelief right now!!!!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## ReynoldsV

Just an update. I tested yesterday and this morning and they were BFN's, however, I realized that I ovulated yesterday. I am pretty positive I did. When I went to the doctors, my doctor told me that if you BD the day you ovulate, your chances of getting pregnant are like 10%. That didn't make sense so I asked him why. He said that it usually takes :spermy: a few days to swim up to find the egg. So, if you do it the days before you ovulate, your chances are like 70-80%! :) I think I did that this month. DH and I BD'd on CD16, CD17, and CD18. I am now on CD20 and 1DPO. So technically, I tested WAY too early. I should have done an OPK instead. Anyway, hopefully I get a nice bfp next to my name on this thread. Keep your fingers crossed for me!
Congrats to all you ladies that got your positive! I am so jealous! :winkwink:
Girls with the :witch: your baby will come soon!! You're all in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Bethi22

ReynoldsV said:


> Just an update. I tested yesterday and this morning and they were BFN's, however, I realized that I ovulated yesterday. I am pretty positive I did. When I went to the doctors, my doctor told me that if you BD the day you ovulate, your chances of getting pregnant are like 10%. That didn't make sense so I asked him why. He said that it usually takes :spermy: a few days to swim up to find the egg. So, if you do it the days before you ovulate, your chances are like 70-80%! :) I think I did that this month. DH and I BD'd on CD16, CD17, and CD18. I am now on CD20 and 1DPO. So technically, I tested WAY too early. I should have done an OPK instead. Anyway, hopefully I get a nice bfp next to my name on this thread. Keep your fingers crossed for me!
> Congrats to all you ladies that got your positive! I am so jealous! :winkwink:
> Girls with the :witch: your baby will come soon!! You're all in my prayers. :hugs:

Sounds like your chances are good! fX for you!!! Enjoy your 2ww :)


----------



## baby1wanted

familylove4 said:


> I got the lightest line ever on my test this morning....I'm trying not to get my hopes up just in case its evap.........will be testing in the morning

Oooh exciting, hope it gets darker for you!!! 



Jdub1698 said:


> So I got up this morning fully expecting another BFN but instead... :bfp: :bfp: DH got me thinking I had developed line eye after a FRER, so I chanced a digital and got it too! Were so excited!!!
> 
> 
> (and for people curious, I'm 10 DPO by my count, and we did SMEP, opk, preseed and soft cups differently this month)

Congrats, wishing you a H&H 9 months!



lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> I'm back!!! Firstly, Congrats on the newest BFP's and I'm really sorry for those who didnt get what they so desired this month.
> I just arrived back from the hospital, where I was admitted for 2 nights. When I first got there, they did an U/S and could see a cyst but weren't too concerned with it, they told me right away. But then They tech called in another one to take a look and they turned the screen away. I though I was having an ectopic again:( They sent me back to my room, where I sat and waited for 2 hours without a word, then they took me for another U/S and an X-ray. After, I was told I was not pregnant *sad* but therefore no ectopic *yah* However, between my first and second ultrasound, my cyst had ruptured and I began to get fluid in my abdomon. But what had been causing this pain the whole time was an Ovarian Torsion. Where the ovary twists onto itself. I was told we were going for surgery right away, as with the U/S, they couldn't tell if there was much blood flow to that right side or not. They were able to go in, empty the fluid out, and also untwist that ovary, with no damage at all! Had I waited any longer, the blood supply could have been cut off, and I could have lost my right ovary:(
> So although I'm at CD 90 something, and no sign of AF, yet, I can say I'm deftinetly not pregnant, but I'm def healthy again:)

Wow Loro - so sorry but so glad they found out what was wrong with you, wishing you a speedy recovery!



Bethi22 said:


> I am pleased to announce I got my first ever :bfp: !!!! I'm excited but still in disbelief right now!!!!!!

Yay! A H&H 9 months to you!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just a quick update, I'm now cd37, no sign of AF and my ticker is getting more and more wrong!
3 BFNs so far and day 6 of continual cramping / sore boobs / sensitive nipples / bloating. Not sure if I'm making it up but also having some waves of mild nausea.
I'll test again at the weekend if AF doesn't show, and it'll be off to the doctors if still a BFN. By the amount of bloating I already look about 5 months pregnant!


----------



## meli1981

loro, hugs! im glad youre ok


----------



## Ylanda

Running a little late but can you add me for the 16th September, please?! In my first cycle of trying - so excited!


----------



## lilbabywalker

I'm not sure how this works (or what all those little symbols mean), but I'll probably test on the 24th, unless AF comes!


----------



## shellgirl

Loro, we're so glad you are ok! What a scary thing. Very happy that there was no damage to you and you don't have to wait too long to try again.


----------



## FaithnHope41

I am not quite sure when I will test, but I received an HCG trigger shot last Thursday. I think I can test after two weeks, but won't know for sure until after my CD22 progesterone test. Hoping this is the month!! Put me down for the 20th! :) Hope we all get our BFPs very soon!!


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations to:
* Bethi22 *
:happydance: Best wishes for a h&h 9 months! :)

Welcome to our new testers!
*ylanda
lilbabywalker
FaithnHope41*
:dust: Good Luck! :)


----------



## Ylanda

Thanks for the add and congrats to Bethi22 on her BFP! All the best! x


----------



## megs23

Loro thank goodness they found it when they did - your ovary is saved! That's got make your month :D 
Hope your recovery goes well, just take it easy and keep us posted please!

I'm sorry to all those who've had AF :( I hope Oct is the month for you!
Congrats to the BFPs! Yaaaay!!

I'm not going to test again until AF is overdue which is officially Saturday... Provided the witch doesn't show up before then!


----------



## dizzy65

im due to test tomorrow (september 12th)


----------



## Want2bemomma

Stargazer- I think I'm going to test on the 16th.


----------



## stargazer01

*dizzy65
Want2bemomma*

Good Luck! :)

:dust:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Hi sorry not been on for a while I got AF so can I be moved from 1st to 19th.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Good to know your okay Loro!! AF got me - a day early. I'm thinking my cycles are messed up again (they've been normal since I met my husband about 2 1/2 years ago) so I'm kinda scared we missed our window. Cause last cycle was 3 days early.


----------



## Want2bemomma

I had been feeling REALLY hopeful this month, but this morning I woke up feeling like maybe this isn't going to be my month and maybe all the symptoms are in my head. So depressing!


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Wantto I'm sorry!!! But it's not over til she shows her ugly ugly face.


----------



## ttcmikeandme

another bfn today, on cd 48.........guess I just didn't O this month! Going to wait another week until I get some cheapie tests in the mail to test, spent wayy too much money on hpt this time around.


----------



## Ylanda

Awww, bad luck! Hugs! Hope next month is your month! Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Loro, I am so glad that they found out what was going on and were able to save your ovary. One of my best friends actually had the same thing happen to her but ended up losing hers as they caught it too late.

Huge congrats Bethi! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!

Big :hugs: Wanttobe! You're not out until the :witch: shows so try and stay positive. 

Good luck to everyone testing today!


----------



## schultzie18

AF got me... onto next month... :( Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!! :)


----------



## Ylanda

:hugs: schultzie! Good luck for next month!


----------



## meli1981

im going to call and make an appt with my ob today, wish me luck!


----------



## meli1981

schultzie18 said:


> AF got me... onto next month... :( Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## Ylanda

meli1981 said:


> im going to call and make an appt with my ob today, wish me luck!

Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi everyone i am completely new to all this and dont know any of the lingo etc. But i just wanted to introduce myself. My husband and i are trying for the first time this month. My AF is due on the 25th (ish) so i guess i should hold off testing until then!! Although i have already bought a pack of 2 hpts and will have to hide them from myself to not use them before that!! I really hope that everyone.gets the news they are.hoping for this month! It seems like such a supportive group of great people!


----------



## JandK

meli1981 said:


> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> AF got me... onto next month... :( Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!! :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck :dust:


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats BFP's!!!:happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Has anyone ever used DHEA? What have you heard about it regarding pregnancy/fertility?


----------



## autigers55

I feel the same want2. I was feeling pretty hopeful, but then I woke up and it was just gone and then I got a another bfn. I dont really rely on symptoms anymore because they are usually misleading. :sad1:


----------



## Want2bemomma

Thanks ladies for ALL of your encouraging words. They are definitely helping me get through the torturous 2WW.


----------



## meli1981

well, i made the call to the ob, but since i havent seen her in over a year i need a new referral. this means i need to make an aopt with my family doc, and it could be upwards of six months before i can get an appt with my ob:'( feeling discouraged that i cant get preg on my own.


----------



## baby1wanted

DJBSCANNON said:


> Hi sorry not been on for a while I got AF so can I be moved from 1st to 19th.
> 
> Good luck everyone :dust:

Sorry hun, hugs :hugs:



DSemcho said:


> Good to know your okay Loro!! AF got me - a day early. I'm thinking my cycles are messed up again (they've been normal since I met my husband about 2 1/2 years ago) so I'm kinda scared we missed our window. Cause last cycle was 3 days early.

Hugs to you too hun :hugs:



ttcmikeandme said:


> another bfn today, on cd 48.........guess I just didn't O this month! Going to wait another week until I get some cheapie tests in the mail to test, spent wayy too much money on hpt this time around.

Mikeandme so sorry. Also in limbo and it's a nightmare!! :hugs:



schultzie18 said:


> AF got me... onto next month... :( Congrats to those who got their BFPs!!!! :)

Fx'd for you for next month :hugs:



meli1981 said:


> im going to call and make an appt with my ob today, wish me luck!

Good luck!



twinkletoe said:


> Hi everyone i am completely new to all this and dont know any of the lingo etc. But i just wanted to introduce myself. My husband and i are trying for the first time this month. My AF is due on the 25th (ish) so i guess i should hold off testing until then!! Although i have already bought a pack of 2 hpts and will have to hide them from myself to not use them before that!! I really hope that everyone.gets the news they are.hoping for this month! It seems like such a supportive group of great people!

Welcome twinkletoe! Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Bethi22

meli1981 said:


> well, i made the call to the ob, but since i havent seen her in over a year i need a new referral. this means i need to make an aopt with my family doc, and it could be upwards of six months before i can get an appt with my ob:'( feeling discouraged that i cant get preg on my own.

:hugs:


----------



## NtnpAndHappy

Hello Ladies!!!! This is month 3 off the pill for me... We are trying to "not trying but not preventing" kinda style lol.... My AF is due September 24th so If AF doesn't show up ill be testing September 28th... GOOD LUCK TOO YOU ALL AND CONGRATS TO ALL YOU LADIES WHO GOT YOU BFP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats to the BFP's! So exciting! 

Loro: Glad they caught the medical problems before they became worse!

Sorry to all those stressed and in limbo... just like me! CD33, 12DPO, cramps like AF, sore boobs. I assume I'm out, but I guess it's not over til its over. We'll see! I'll be testing again this weekend if AF doesn't show.


----------



## megs23

Autigers, want2be and Vietmamsie, I feel you! I'm 14dpo, BFN this morning (i caved), with AF due tomorrow. Ive had no spotting which is my usual fanfare a few days before AF arrives, so its a hopeful sign... But I'm just going to stop worrying, let it go and just enjoy the fact its almost the weekend. May be easier said than done :( But ladies its not over til the witch is here! And tell me about it, symptom spotting is heartbreaking! :'(


----------



## twinkletoe

NtnpAndHappy said:


> Hello Ladies!!!! This is month 3 off the pill for me... We are trying to "not trying but not preventing" kinda style lol.... My AF is due September 24th so If AF doesn't show up ill be testing September 28th... GOOD LUCK TOO YOU ALL AND CONGRATS TO ALL YOU LADIES WHO GOT YOU BFP!!!! :happydance:

My AF due 25th so will be right there with you! Although I will NEVER last to test till 29th if my AF doesn't show! You must have some will power! :thumbup:

Congrats to all with your BFP!! Baby dust to everyone else!


----------



## stargazer01

ttcmikeandme said:


> another bfn today, on cd 48.........guess I just didn't O this month! Going to wait another week until I get some cheapie tests in the mail to test, spent wayy too much money on hpt this time around.

:hugs:



twinkletoe said:


> Hi everyone i am completely new to all this and dont know any of the lingo etc. But i just wanted to introduce myself. My husband and i are trying for the first time this month. My AF is due on the 25th (ish) so i guess i should hold off testing until then!! Although i have already bought a pack of 2 hpts and will have to hide them from myself to not use them before that!! I really hope that everyone.gets the news they are.hoping for this month! It seems like such a supportive group of great people!

Hi twinkletoe! :wave:
Good luck when you test! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome new testers!
*twinkletoe
NtnpAndHappy*

Sorry about af *shultzie18* :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks stargazer! Everyone is so nice and helpful here it really has been amazing even just reading all the posts. Heres hoping for good news for everyone!


----------



## jamare

@ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun


----------



## Mookerr87

Oh could you put me down for the 24th please, and thank you. I'm trying to get more involved in the community since I only joined last month, looking for some TTC Buddies, Baby Dust Everyone :D


----------



## jamare

testing tomorrow, i'm so nervous my af was due saturday so that makes it 5 days late so baby dust to me ladies hope i get my BFP


----------



## Jdub1698

jamare said:


> testing tomorrow, i'm so nervous my af was due saturday so that makes it 5 days late so baby dust to me ladies hope i get my BFP

Good luck! 5 days late is a good sign, why waiting so long to test?


----------



## jamare

i think i am nervous you see i had a miscarriage(blighted ovum) back in may and this makes me so afraid to test and nervous that something will go wrong again. i have frequent urination and i'm always tired but no sore boobs so i think this is what kinda is holding me back


----------



## PrayingLady

jamare said:


> i think i am nervous you see i had a miscarriage(blighted ovum) back in may and this makes me so afraid to test and nervous that something will go wrong again. i have frequent urination and i'm always tired but no sore boobs so i think this is what kinda is holding me back

It's always good to know also so that if there is a problem you can possibly prevent another mishap. I think you should test!! I'm hoping you get your BFP!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LornaMJ

jamare said:


> testing tomorrow, i'm so nervous my af was due saturday so that makes it 5 days late so baby dust to me ladies hope i get my BFP


Good luck sounds very promising, you have done VERY well not testing already!! I also had a blighted ovum in June and I know how you feel I am scared that when I am finally PG what may happen but I am sure your little bean stick!! I am now one day late but did a test yesterday which was :bfn: :nope:


----------



## LornaMJ

Mookerr87 said:


> Oh could you put me down for the 24th please, and thank you. I'm trying to get more involved in the community since I only joined last month, looking for some TTC Buddies, Baby Dust Everyone :D

Good luck for the 24th and I could be a TTC buddy if you like!! But lets hope that it is bump buddies!! :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

jamare said:


> @ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun

Thanks hun! :) 
I do not think it will work out for me this cycle though. I just had argument with dh and doesn't look like it will happen. Men! :growlmad:
I thought about just bd anyway, but I'm not very happy with him atm. :haha: 
I'm more angry at him for ruining my chances this month than for the original argument! Although I'm still mad about that too. :haha:


----------



## LornaMJ

stargazer01 said:


> jamare said:
> 
> 
> @ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun
> 
> Thanks hun! :)
> I do not think it will work out for me this cycle though. I just had argument with dh and doesn't look like it will happen. Men! :growlmad:
> I thought about just bd anyway, but I'm not very happy with him atm. :haha:
> I'm more angry at him for ruining my chances this month than for the original argument! Although I'm still mad about that too. :haha:Click to expand...

Stargazer know how you feel, I had a terrible time with my DH just when I was ovulating a couple of weeks ago and it just didnt happen. However, we did have good make up sex lol and so I haven't lost faith that AF will stay away. Bloody men indeed but look forward to the make up sex and I hope its in the next 24hours!!


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamare said:
> 
> 
> @ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun
> 
> Thanks hun! :)
> I do not think it will work out for me this cycle though. I just had argument with dh and doesn't look like it will happen. Men! :growlmad:
> I thought about just bd anyway, but I'm not very happy with him atm. :haha:
> I'm more angry at him for ruining my chances this month than for the original argument! Although I'm still mad about that too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Stargazer know how you feel, I had a terrible time with my DH just when I was ovulating a couple of weeks ago and it just didnt happen. However, we did have good make up sex lol and so I haven't lost faith that AF will stay away. Bloody men indeed but look forward to the make up sex and I hope its in the next 24hours!!Click to expand...

Thank you! :) I really hope that tomorrow is better. (He better apologize! :haha:)
He was called in for work tonight, so tonight is out. 

FX for you!!! Make up sex is the best! Maybe I will just have to suck it up and be the bigger person in the morning and apologize.


----------



## bbblues

Hey ladies. Been trying to conceive #2 for over 2 years. I'm on metformin and clomid now. Got a positive ovulation on the 11th. Really hope this is it.


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> jamare said:
> 
> 
> @ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun
> 
> Thanks hun! :)
> I do not think it will work out for me this cycle though. I just had argument with dh and doesn't look like it will happen. Men! :growlmad:
> I thought about just bd anyway, but I'm not very happy with him atm. :haha:
> I'm more angry at him for ruining my chances this month than for the original argument! Although I'm still mad about that too. :haha:Click to expand...

Darlin, you will be a whole lot more mad at him if you don't :sex: and you'll be mad at yourself and you really don't want to be mad at you! Perhaps you can agree to disagree on whatever it is for now and re-hash in a couple days :laugh2: Not that I think it's a great idea to re-hash fights, but this is your fertile time and you don't want to let it go till next month when you could possibly have a fight then. Good luck to you and sending :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

shellgirl said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamare said:
> 
> 
> @ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun
> 
> Thanks hun! :)
> I do not think it will work out for me this cycle though. I just had argument with dh and doesn't look like it will happen. Men! :growlmad:
> I thought about just bd anyway, but I'm not very happy with him atm. :haha:
> I'm more angry at him for ruining my chances this month than for the original argument! Although I'm still mad about that too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Darlin, you will be a whole lot more mad at him if you don't :sex: and you'll be mad at yourself and you really don't want to be mad at you! Perhaps you can agree to disagree on whatever it is for now and re-hash in a couple days :laugh2: Not that I think it's a great idea to re-hash fights, but this is your fertile time and you don't want to let it go till next month when you could possibly have a fight then. Good luck to you and sending :hugs:Click to expand...

You are right, I probably will be mad at myself, especially when this argument is all cleared up if we don't at least try. Maybe when he is home in the morning and kids are off to school, I will initiate :sex:. Then go on with being angry later. :haha: Oh, the things we do when ttc.


----------



## stargazer01

*Mookerr87
jamare
bbblues*

Good Luck to you!!! :)
:dust:

*bbblues* - do you have a testing day that you want added to for the first page of this thread?


----------



## Mookerr87

stargazer01 said:


> *Mookerr87
> jamare
> bbblues*
> 
> Good Luck to you!!! :)
> :dust:
> 
> *bbblues* - do you have a testing day that you want added to for the first page of this thread?

 When I seen my name in the post, lol it made me feel so special! That warm fuzzy feeling you get. Here's wishing everyone :bfp: loads of :dust:


----------



## bbblues

I'm still learning how to do this thread stuff lol. Well I got my positive for ovulation on the 11th. My hubby and I BD the last two nights. I'm thinking if I dont get my period before the 30th. I'm going to test. I'm already so nervous.


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamare said:
> 
> 
> @ stargazer01 please have sex today alot lol today is one of your most fertile days from ur tickler i can see so please make use of this day..........good luck hun
> 
> Thanks hun! :)
> I do not think it will work out for me this cycle though. I just had argument with dh and doesn't look like it will happen. Men! :growlmad:
> I thought about just bd anyway, but I'm not very happy with him atm. :haha:
> I'm more angry at him for ruining my chances this month than for the original argument! Although I'm still mad about that too. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Darlin, you will be a whole lot more mad at him if you don't :sex: and you'll be mad at yourself and you really don't want to be mad at you! Perhaps you can agree to disagree on whatever it is for now and re-hash in a couple days :laugh2: Not that I think it's a great idea to re-hash fights, but this is your fertile time and you don't want to let it go till next month when you could possibly have a fight then. Good luck to you and sending :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You are right, I probably will be mad at myself, especially when this argument is all cleared up if we don't at least try. Maybe when he is home in the morning and kids are off to school, I will initiate :sex:. Then go on with being angry later. :haha: Oh, the things we do when ttc.Click to expand...

It's true! The things we do... do what you need to do, hoping here for the best results! :bfp: It's worth it :baby:


----------



## kel21

Well I saw someone get a bfp at 6dpo on another site using Osom tests. So after doing a little research I decided to buy some. They just came in today! I am so excited! Only 7dpo and have already used 2 :dohh: So far nothing, not too surprising. The thing that really excites me about these tests is that if you get a line an hour, 6 hours or the next day on the test you can pretty much bet that you are pg! It gives me the perfect excuse to scrutinize for hours and hours of fun! LOL Not that I didn't do that already! :winkwink:


----------



## vietmamsie

So Since FF says I should get AF today (13DPO), and I didn't have it when I woke up, I figured it wouldn't hurt to test. :winkwink: I was so sleepy and blurry eyed that I thought I could *almost* see a line after waiting a minute. But I discarded it and took a shower. 5 minutes later I was digging it out of the trash to have a better look! I took this picture about 8 minutes after testing. Now that's its dry (4 hours later - I know, they are invalid after a few minutes!) it is easier to see.

One unedited, and the other is tweaked in Photoshop for contrast. Do I have major line eye or is there something there?

https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh633/vietmamsie/79b69d9b.jpg
https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh633/vietmamsie/eedd10c9.jpg

(sorry for the edit: my photos were way too big!)


----------



## Bethi22

I see that line! I'm also impressed by any female who can take a shower in 5 minutes! :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all hope you're doing well?
Vietmamsie, I see a line - hope it's the start of your BFP!
Stargazer - did you get your BDing in! I've done angry BDing before now :haha:
Oooh and welcome to all the new testers, great to have you on board :thumbup:

AFM I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.

Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

vietmamsie, I can see the line on the second really clearly but it is invalid however I can see the line on the top one too (despite the fact it is tough to see faint positives on a photo) so I would have to say congratulations. 

Congratulations to all the resent BFP's and commiserations and good luck for next month for all those AF showed up for.


----------



## nic18

not been on for a few days, had alot to catch up on! congrats to the ladies who got their bfp! h&h 9months to you :)! sorry to ladies that got af :( :hugs: good luck next month. welcome new testers :) :flower: AF is officially away for this month :) :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Sorry I went MIA for a while - me and the DH both agreed I was obsessing so I took all day yesterday off of the forum. Congrats on the BFPs! I'm due to OV on the 27th(ish) so I was thinking I'd try to BD on the 25th or 26th. And I'm gonna be taking extra vitamins to help with this.


----------



## elt1013

Ok stargazer, I think you can put me back on for testing September 22! I thought it was going to be a anov cycle but turns out I ovulated super late and am now 3dpo! I don't hold out much hope for a bfp since we were only able to bd 2 days before O but just happy that I did ovulate! 

Congrats to the bfps, sorry for those who got af and good luck to those waiting to test!


----------



## JandK

Congrats to the bfps, sorry for those who got af and good luck to those waiting to test! 

AFM...Im 12dpiui and dont know what to think. I have been spotting on and off since 4dpiui. This is very unusual for me. The last 2 days I have been spotting more but nothing that needs a pantyliner or tampon. So no AF. Yesterday morning my temp was 96.6 below the coverline so I thought I was out for sure. This morning it was 97.3 right back up to where its supposed to be. Still have 2 days for testing and 3 days till AF is officially due. So as for now I still have a sliver of hope...fxd


----------



## bbblues

So even though I got a pos ovulation test I keep testing. And this morning I got another positive??? Tested again and it was neg. now I'm wondering was the 11th a false pos too?? I have pcos so my cycles are all over the place. Any tips?


----------



## iWantaLittle1

Hey everyone! I've been quietly following for a couple of days. Congrats to the :bfp: ladies! Today is the beginning of 8 dpo....i'm dying to test. Do you think it's still too early?


----------



## iWantaLittle1

Thanks to anyone who wants to help me out in deciding if it's still to early to test! Here's my chart...


----------



## OmiOmen

You could start testing with ultra early (10 miu) tests at 9dpo, so tomorrow for you, however it is still early so at that point you might get false negatives.


----------



## shellgirl

iWantaLittle1 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been quietly following for a couple of days. Congrats to the :bfp: ladies! Today is the beginning of 8 dpo....i'm dying to test. Do you think it's still too early?

Try to hold out to at least 10dpo. That's still really early, but you have a better chance then. You'll just be sad if you see a BFN from testing too early. I know it's hard, but you can do it!


----------



## meli1981

so i called my doc and made an appt for next fri. i just dont know why they cant prescribe tge clomid instead of waiting months for the ob:-( not having much hope for this month as only bd once, what with school starting for my daughter and me. i think im losing hope so i feel like i dont even want to try. sex is just a means to an end right now, and i got to be honest is not fun at all right now. 

anyway, congrats to the bfps i wish i was there with ya, but i will be one of these days, come hell or high water!
sorry to those that got af, im right there with ya!


----------



## autigers55

vietmamsie - I see the line, but since you rechecked it 4hrs later, I wouldnt rely on it. Just retest and hopefully the previous test was just the start of your bfp. GL!!


----------



## Phantom710

Can I join? I will start testing on the 25th, hopnig to get a :bfp: for a wonderful couple I'm a surrogate for.


----------



## stargazer01

vietmamsie said:


> So Since FF says I should get AF today (13DPO), and I didn't have it when I woke up, I figured it wouldn't hurt to test. :winkwink: I was so sleepy and blurry eyed that I thought I could *almost* see a line after waiting a minute. But I discarded it and took a shower. 5 minutes later I was digging it out of the trash to have a better look! I took this picture about 8 minutes after testing. Now that's its dry (4 hours later - I know, they are invalid after a few minutes!) it is easier to see.
> 
> One unedited, and the other is tweaked in Photoshop for contrast. Do I have major line eye or is there something there?
> 
> https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh633/vietmamsie/79b69d9b.jpg
> https://i1255.photobucket.com/albums/hh633/vietmamsie/eedd10c9.jpg
> 
> (sorry for the edit: my photos were way too big!)

I see a faint line on the first, and a line on the photo shopped one. I hope this is the beginning of your bfp! Test again with a frer with fmu and see what that says! :)



baby1wanted said:


> Hi all hope you're doing well?
> Vietmamsie, I see a line - hope it's the start of your BFP!
> Stargazer - did you get your BDing in! I've done angry BDing before now :haha:
> Oooh and welcome to all the new testers, great to have you on board :thumbup:
> 
> AFM I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! :hugs:

Maybe you just have a shy bfp. I think you should call the doctor soon, for a blood test! You have really great symptoms. FX'd!
I did not get in any bd. :( I was tired this morning when he got off of work, and did't think it would be a good time for us to bd (with me still angry at him). I am waiting on my apology. He did make dinner before he went to work last night. I suppose that is his way of saying sorry. Maybe next month will be better for me anyway. 
I just went on an interview for a job, I'm trying to get in at the school that my kids go to, so I am on the same schedule as them. That way I won't have to worry about daycare or a babysitter. I would have the summers off with them too. If I wait a month or two to get preggo, I could finish working this year, and maybe just substitute next year. :shrug: Not sure what is best, but I'm hoping that everything will work out. We could use the extra money...I really do need a job!



elt1013 said:


> Ok stargazer, I think you can put me back on for testing September 22! I thought it was going to be a anov cycle but turns out I ovulated super late and am now 3dpo! I don't hold out much hope for a bfp since we were only able to bd 2 days before O but just happy that I did ovulate!
> 
> Congrats to the bfps, sorry for those who got af and good luck to those waiting to test!

Good Luck elt1013! 2 days before is good! I hope you have a nice surprise when you test! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*elt1013
Phantom710*

Good Luck!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## PrayingLady

stargazer01 said:


> *elt1013*
> *Phantom710*
> 
> Good Luck!!! :)
> 
> :dust:

 
October 4th for me!:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

PrayingLady said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> *elt1013*
> *Phantom710*
> 
> Good Luck!!! :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> October 4th for me!:happydance:Click to expand...

I recently started an October testing thread, some of the ladies from this thread have already joined. I will add you to that one...please come join in! :) The link is in my signature.


----------



## PrayingLady

stargazer01 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> *elt1013*
> *Phantom710*
> 
> Good Luck!!! :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> October 4th for me!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I recently started an October testing thread, some of the ladies from this thread have already joined. I will add you to that one...please come join in! :) The link is in my signature.Click to expand...

 
Thank you. I will move right on over.


----------



## baby1wanted

JandK said:


> Congrats to the bfps, sorry for those who got af and good luck to those waiting to test!
> 
> AFM...Im 12dpiui and dont know what to think. I have been spotting on and off since 4dpiui. This is very unusual for me. The last 2 days I have been spotting more but nothing that needs a pantyliner or tampon. So no AF. Yesterday morning my temp was 96.6 below the coverline so I thought I was out for sure. This morning it was 97.3 right back up to where its supposed to be. Still have 2 days for testing and 3 days till AF is officially due. So as for now I still have a sliver of hope...fxd

Got everything crosse for you hun! :hugs2:



iWantaLittle1 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been quietly following for a couple of days. Congrats to the :bfp: ladies! Today is the beginning of 8 dpo....i'm dying to test. Do you think it's still too early?

Welcome!! Try and hold off a couple more days if you can, but I've tested at 6dpo before now! :haha:



Phantom710 said:


> Can I join? I will start testing on the 25th, hopnig to get a :bfp: for a wonderful couple I'm a surrogate for.

Hi Phantom and welcome to you too - you're doing an amazing thing for a couple there :thumbup:

Stargazer - thanks hun, will call the doctor next week if I'm still in limbo and demand my bloods! Sorry the BDing never happened - that sounds great about a potential job though, hope the interview goes well. Think it's often a good thing to have something to take your mind off the TTC a bit as well!! :hugs2:


----------



## jamare

Hi ladies I just got my BFP, well its a bit pale but I can most definately c the + I'm so excited. That makes me 4 weeks 6 days


----------



## stargazer01

* jamare *

:happydance: Sooo happy for you! :)


----------



## kel21

congrats!


----------



## baby1wanted

jamare said:


> Hi ladies I just got my BFP, well its a bit pale but I can most definately c the + I'm so excited. That makes me 4 weeks 6 days

Woohoo! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## jamare

Ladies what you think though should I be worried about a faint positive?


----------



## nic18

i don't think you should be worried hun! just try testing again tomorrow or in couple of days! how many DPO are you hun?


----------



## nevernormal

Jamare I wouldn't worry about it! Faint is still positive, and you are absolutely pregnant unless something gives you reason to believe otherwise! Pregnancy tests can have all sorts of variables -- how much dye is in the test (even those in the same batch!), how diluted your urine is, etc.


----------



## familylove4

My lines never got darker. And I took one today and bfn I'm thinking I got a few bad tests must have been evaps....=(......still no af. And I'm not sure when I O'ed now FF put me at aug 29th got a pos opk then it put me at sept fourth.....so idk what's going on =/......I'm either 16dpo or 10dpo lol grrrr confusing I had brown cm so spotting I guess none today my temps are still staying above coverline and I've been peeing like crazy but I'm pretty sure that's from drinking the 4 cups a day of raspberry leaf tea lol.
Congrats to all the BFP's! So happy for you all. Ppl in limbo I'm here with ya and for the lovely ladies trying next month baby dust for all <3


----------



## jamare

nic18 said:


> i don't think you should be worried hun! just try testing again tomorrow or in couple of days! how many DPO are you hun?

I am 6 days late hun my pms was due last saturday today would be 20or 21dpo omg, I'm super excited now since u all say I must not worry


----------



## nic18

well i would defo keep testing him! or get a clearblue one :) that comes up with the words and the weeks!! good luck


----------



## mwaah

congrats to all the BFP's, yay and well done :)

I'm spotting and 100% sure AF will be in full swing when i wake up so hey hoe onto next month..... :(

Congrats again and goodluck to all October testers xxx


----------



## FaithnHope41

Testing next week! Ah! I am nervous! AF is supposed to start anywhere from today through Sunday. Hopefully she stays away for the next nine months!! :) Crossing fingers that this is my month! Boobs hurt so badly right now! I tossed and turned all night last night because of it.


----------



## nic18

good luck fathnhope!


----------



## vietmamsie

Jamare: SO exciting! Keep testing to see if it gets darker!

I woke up super early this morning, and was so excited to test again that I couldn't go back to sleep! Temp is still high, even though I woke up earlier than usual, took 3 cheapie hpt (all different brands) and got 1 BFN and 2 faint lines. I don't know how I feel about everything. Yesterday I felt so sure about it, but today I feel like my eyes are playing tricks on me (even though the lines ARE there). I wish Vietnam had better tests like FRER or CB digital, this would all be so much more straight forward. oh, and at 14DPO, AF is officially LATE.


----------



## familylove4

How do I link my chart to my profile?


----------



## vietmamsie

familylove4 said:


> How do I link my chart to my profile?

right under your chart there on your FF homepage there is a button that says "Share". click on that and then there are a couple of options for thumbnail charts or links to FF.


----------



## familylove4

vietmamsie said:


> familylove4 said:
> 
> 
> How do I link my chart to my profile?
> 
> right under your chart there on your FF homepage there is a button that says "Share". click on that and then there are a couple of options for thumbnail charts or links to FF.Click to expand...

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## FirstTry

May I join? You guys seem to have a very lucky thread! Sept 24 is my test date.

It's 7dpo and I'm super crampy.


----------



## Want2bemomma

Even though I wasn't going to test until Sunday, I gave in and started testing yesterday morning. Yesterday's IC was a very obvious BFN. However, this morning I thought I saw a VERY faint 2nd line. I don't want to get my hopes up in case it was just an evap. line or that I might be developing line eyes, but it's so hard not to. I've NEVER had a 2nd line, not even an evap. I will definitely be testing again tomorrow with FMU.
I do have some very promising symptoms. My boobs are sore on the sides by my armpits. They also feel very full, but my nipples are not sensitive at all. I have some lotiony CM. I've been cramping pretty much since after Ov. I've been peeing a lot more than usual. My lower back has also been hurting.
I guess I just have to wait and see if this is it for me.


----------



## familylove4

want2bemomma said:


> even though i wasn't going to test until sunday, i gave in and started testing yesterday morning. Yesterday's ic was a very obvious bfn. However, this morning i thought i saw a very faint 2nd line. I don't want to get my hopes up in case it was just an evap. Line or that i might be developing line eyes, but it's so hard not to. I've never had a 2nd line, not even an evap. I will definitely be testing again tomorrow with fmu.
> I do have some very promising symptoms. My boobs are sore on the sides by my armpits. They also feel very full, but my nipples are not sensitive at all. I have some lotiony cm. I've been cramping pretty much since after ov. I've been peeing a lot more than usual. My lower back has also been hurting.
> I guess i just have to wait and see if this is it for me.


good luck! =)


----------



## jbk

Testing on the 29th!! :)


----------



## bbblues

Good luck everyone. I might test at the end of the month. So nervous. Don't want to see a neg


----------



## Ylanda

I think I'm out, the witch showed bang on time... :( Time to move over to the October thread. Good luck for the remainder of September testers!


----------



## lucidc

I'm joining in. I'm trying a new approach of relaxing and not obsessing so I am either one or two days dpo and I'm due for af between the 25-27. We are both under alot of stress so not exactly expecting a BFP this month but I'm gonna be optimistic w/o symptom obsessing and taking hpts til I'm actually due or late for af. 
We are both 34 I have no children and my husband has a 13 year old. This is my 3rd month using soy however I'm only counting this and 2nd month TTC since last month was the first time we actually timed everything right.
I'm not charting this month but I took a OPK two nights ago and got a super bright positive which would mean I ov'd on day 17 instead of 19 or 20. I am using B6/B12 this month as I have a shorter LP and something must have worked if I did actually O on day 17. Also using preseed MINUS the softcups this time round since I'm paranoid they might be locking the little guys out instead of in. Taking prenatals, folic acid, Fertile CM, zinc, and drinking some decaf green tea. Took my soy days 3-8 this month instead of 2-7 that could have changed my O date I guess. No BFP this month I'm taking a few months off the soy I don't wanna screw my body up messing w/ my hormones. Again trying my best to relax. 

I have a pap coming up this month a few days before I'm do, anyone think thats a bad idea? 

Well wishing everyone the best of luck this month. My new mantra "It will happen when it's supposed to" :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

Want2bemomma: We are in the EXACT same situation right now, very very faint lines. This is also the first time a second line has shown up since we started TTC. Keep me posted on what happens, hoping both ours darken up and these are our BFPs! :dust:


----------



## familylove4

woo hoo i figured out how to add my chart feel free to give my tips on what u think because as of now i feel lost and hopeless


----------



## FirstTry

Want2bemomma said:


> Even though I wasn't going to test until Sunday, I gave in and started testing yesterday morning. Yesterday's IC was a very obvious BFN. However, this morning I thought I saw a VERY faint 2nd line. I don't want to get my hopes up in case it was just an evap. line or that I might be developing line eyes, but it's so hard not to. I've NEVER had a 2nd line, not even an evap. I will definitely be testing again tomorrow with FMU.
> I do have some very promising symptoms. My boobs are sore on the sides by my armpits. They also feel very full, but my nipples are not sensitive at all. I have some lotiony CM. I've been cramping pretty much since after Ov. I've been peeing a lot more than usual. My lower back has also been hurting.
> I guess I just have to wait and see if this is it for me.

That's a great looking chart, Want2be! Fx'd for you :winkwink:


----------



## nic18

welcome new testers :flower: & good luck. sorry for the girls who got AF :(! girls with faint lines fingers crossed and keep testing! we want to see those BFPs!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

congrats on the bfps and hugs to those who got AF. Still in annoying limbo here am on cd51.....what is going on with my body? Are periods irregular almost a year after giving birth?


----------



## nic18

ttcmikeandme, sorry your still in limbo! i'm not sure about irregular periods after child birth though, i hope everything sorts itself out for you!


----------



## jbk

Lucidc- good luck!! I had a pap while pregnant. I think I was about 8 weeks. So it may not be that bad. Tell your Dr your trying maybe they will do a test before hand?


----------



## nic18

jbk! hello hun! never noticed you were on this thread :)! how you getting on :)! aaah i like your signature :happydance:


----------



## Want2bemomma

Licidc- I had a pap a few months ago and I told them I was ttc and asked whether it was safe. The nurse said it was absolutely safe because they don't go all the way inside of the cervix, they just swab at the opening.

Update: Ok so here's the deal. I took another Waldfo test strip as well as a FRER and got a :bfp:. Well actually there was nothing really big or fat about it, it was actually more like a FFP (faint faint positive). It's so faint that it won't even show up on a picture. But the fact that this is the 4th faint line on a test leads me to believe that it's not an evap. line. I haven't told DH yet. I wanted to tell him so badly last night and this morning, but I want to announce it to him in a fun way. Does anyone know how soon a digital test would pick up a positive. I'm going to go buy one today, but I'm afraid it might be too soon for it to pick it up.

On another note, I feel like crap. I think that I may have caught a cold. I've got the worst headache, running nose, coughing, and aching feeling all over my body. My temp. even went up really high this morning and I'm attributing it to this illness that I caught. I want to take some Tylenol for the headache, but I'm afraid to take anything. :wacko:


----------



## jbk

Nic - I'm doing good!! On cd12. I think I have decided to :sex:for 3 days on 1 off. So Cd 8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18 and then stop I'm not sure though. Maybe a day or two more lol!! We want to try every scenario! This month no opks and lots of baby dancing!! How are you doing thus far?? Oh and pertaining to the signature :D


----------



## nic18

jbk - ah lots of BD for you then!! i finished AF yesterday wooohoooo :happydance: i'm not using anything this month either just BDin *all* the time. so going to be a busy month for us! and then i'll be a POAS addict for days haha!


----------



## jbk

Nic- lol I'm only going to take like 5-6 hpts starting Sept 29th! If I get a positive then ill do an frer! Yay for B'Ding all the time!! That's how I concieved my son! We b'd multiple times a day! We don't have that energy anymore lol!


----------



## echo

Want2bemomma said:


> Licidc- I had a pap a few months ago and I told them I was ttc and asked whether it was safe. The nurse said it was absolutely safe because they don't go all the way inside of the cervix, they just swab at the opening.
> 
> Update: Ok so here's the deal. I took another Waldfo test strip as well as a FRER and got a :bfp:. Well actually there was nothing really big or fat about it, it was actually more like a FFP (faint faint positive). It's so faint that it won't even show up on a picture. But the fact that this is the 4th faint line on a test leads me to believe that it's not an evap. line. I haven't told DH yet. I wanted to tell him so badly last night and this morning, but I want to announce it to him in a fun way. Does anyone know how soon a digital test would pick up a positive. I'm going to go buy one today, but I'm afraid it might be too soon for it to pick it up.
> 
> On another note, I feel like crap. I think that I may have caught a cold. I've got the worst headache, running nose, coughing, and aching feeling all over my body. My temp. even went up really high this morning and I'm attributing it to this illness that I caught. I want to take some Tylenol for the headache, but I'm afraid to take anything. :wacko:

Congrats on the FFP! A digi just may pick it up. I had a faint faint positive once, took a digi and it took the whole 3 minutes, but the word 'Pregnant' popped up (This was before it gave the weeks on them, too). Sadly, it didn't stick for me, but I hope it does for you!


----------



## nic18

congrats wanna2beamomma!! 

jbk - you know i will be stalking you POAS gallery as usual :)! well because its our first we are BDin as much as we can! even though sometimes i have to actually near enough force my OH into it :haha:!


----------



## jbk

:rofl: I know that feeling!!! I'm coming up with creative ways yo keep it fun!!


----------



## nic18

haha i know , sometimes just feels like its routine! gotta keep it fun and exciting!


----------



## stargazer01

mwaah said:


> congrats to all the BFP's, yay and well done :)
> 
> I'm spotting and 100% sure AF will be in full swing when i wake up so hey hoe onto next month..... :(
> 
> Congrats again and goodluck to all October testers xxx

:hugs: Sorry mwaah!



ttcmikeandme said:


> congrats on the bfps and hugs to those who got AF. Still in annoying limbo here am on cd51.....what is going on with my body? Are periods irregular almost a year after giving birth?

Are you breastfeeding? I didn't get my period at all while I was breastfeeding in the early months, then when I wasn't bf as much, and the baby was beginning to eat soft foods, I was very, very irregular.


----------



## stargazer01

*jbk
lucidc*

Good Luck!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## JDH1982

Hi, am testing around 23rd September, please add me to list, Good luck to all x


----------



## Want2bemomma

Omg omg omg


----------



## nic18

yaaaaaaaaaaaay :)! congrats :happydance:


----------



## Jdub1698

Congrats! Seeing the word makes everything so real!


----------



## echo

Congrats!!


----------



## familylove4

want2bemomma said:


> omg omg omg
> 
> View attachment 477801

omg yay! So happy for you!


----------



## jamare

Ok ladies I did another test this morning another faint + but 2 different brands the thing is its hard to ge frer or clear blue in jamaica its mostly cheapies I'm worried cuz today I am 5 weeks and only a bit tired and frequent urination why aren't my boobs sore


----------



## familylove4

jamare said:


> Ok ladies I did another test this morning another faint + but 2 different brands the thing is its hard to ge frer or clear blue in jamaica its mostly cheapies I'm worried cuz today I am 5 weeks and only a bit tired and frequent urination why aren't my boobs sore

every woman is different, have you seen your dr yet?


----------



## vietmamsie

Want2bemomma: So exciting!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!

jamare: I have the same problem, only little cheap dip strips in Vietnam... It would be so wonderful to be ttc in America: The Land Of Many HPTs! On the bright side, it means we spend a lot less money on hpts, FRERs are not cheap, especially if your using several a month!


----------



## jamare

familylove4 said:


> jamare said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I did another test this morning another faint + but 2 different brands the thing is its hard to ge frer or clear blue in jamaica its mostly cheapies I'm worried cuz today I am 5 weeks and only a bit tired and frequent urination why aren't my boobs sore
> 
> every woman is different, have you seen your dr yet?Click to expand...

Going on monday


----------



## familylove4

jamare said:


> familylove4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamare said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I did another test this morning another faint + but 2 different brands the thing is its hard to ge frer or clear blue in jamaica its mostly cheapies I'm worried cuz today I am 5 weeks and only a bit tired and frequent urination why aren't my boobs sore
> 
> every woman is different, have you seen your dr yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Going on mondayClick to expand...

cool, good luck, btw i didnt get symptoms till 6 to 8 weeks with my first. so im sure there are no worries :flower:


----------



## Megan1986

Getting a blood test Tuesday. I am 8 days late from my normals 36 day cycle.... all tests have been late but the nurse told me that some girls never get a +this on a poas test. So frustrating
!


----------



## autigers55

congrats to the new bfps!!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:

AFM - Bfn for me, and I am either 1 day late or AF is due today, not sure. I feel like she is coming, but nothing. I hope this is a good thing, but knowing my luck AF will show later. Fx'd it stays away. :af::dust:


----------



## nic18

congrats to the new BFP's! :)


----------



## charleybootS

I got my :bfp: today :) xx


----------



## nic18

congrats charley!! :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## familylove4

charleybootS said:


> I got my :bfp: today :) xx


WOO HOO!!!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MrsO1987

Hi, and please can I be added to the list? My AF is due the 28th (but hopefully it won't make an appearance) 
Good luck everyone and congratulations to those of you with BFP's xx


----------



## jamare

charleybootS said:


> I got my :bfp: today :) xx

Congrats on ur BFP hun


----------



## vietmamsie

Charley: Congrats! You must be over the moon!!! H&H 9 months!

AFM, a fitfull night of sleep, dreams about POAS and studying hpts! I woke up to pee three times, so didn't bother to test this morning because I don't even have to pee. On a bright note I woke up to strong cramps, very unusual, and my temp is up. according to FF AF is 3 days late.


----------



## familylove4

vietmamsie said:


> Charley: Congrats! You must be over the moon!!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> AFM, a fitfull night of sleep, dreams about POAS and studying hpts! I woke up to pee three times, so didn't bother to test this morning because I don't even have to pee. On a bright note I woke up to strong cramps, very unusual, and my temp is up. according to FF AF is 3 days late.

ooooo good luck :af::D


----------



## Sunshine15

Put me down for :bfp: still in shock but loving it :)


----------



## chasingbfp

AF got me this month!


----------



## jamare

Sunshine15 said:


> Put me down for :bfp: still in shock but loving it :)

Loving all these BFP this thread is a lucky one, congrats sunshine


----------



## vietmamsie

Sunshine: !!!!! so exciting! How long have you been trying for??


----------



## Sunshine15

Thank you vietmamsie! We've been trying since Dec 2010. This was my 1st IVF try :)


----------



## Want2bemomma

Good luck Vietmamsie!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
I no im only dpo8 but had to test n of cors got a :bfn: wiil try again tomo, lol
Hope ur all ok n havin a gd wknd. N congrats to the bfps 
Vic x


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hey, I got a BFP!!! Very excited an nervous!!!! Sharing good baby dust all round.


----------



## charleybootS

kirsty_lamb said:


> Hey, I got a BFP!!! Very excited an nervous!!!! Sharing good baby dust all round.

:happydance: Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

kirsty_lamb said:


> Hey, I got a BFP!!! Very excited an nervous!!!! Sharing good baby dust all round.

Another BFP?!?!?! This thread must be pretty lucky! I think that makes 4 just today!?!?!

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## jamare

kirsty_lamb said:


> Hey, I got a BFP!!! Very excited an nervous!!!! Sharing good baby dust all round.

Incredible,I love it. congrats kirsty


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to all the BFPs! Keep em comin ladies!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Huge congrats to the new BFPs - H&H 9 months to all of you :happydance:
Well after 10 days of limbo I'm out :-(
AF has arrived at cd 42 and 22 dpo..... all my symptoms were just a cruel trick my body was playing on me :cry:
Gynae appointment coming up in a couple of months, hoping they can help me...


----------



## ttcmikeandme

holy crap that is a bunch of bfps today! Congrats to the ladies that got them, hugs to all those who haven't yet!


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats to new BFP's!! x


----------



## jbk

WOW a lot of :bfp: September seems to be a lucky month!!! Can't wait for mine!! Congrats ladies!! H & H 9 months!!


----------



## PrayingLady

OMG OMG OMG! Congrats to all the BFP's!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi, congrats to all the bfp's!!!!!

I was down for 4th sept but got my period early on the 2nd :cry:
But we have been trying again this month and so far so good.....got my posotive ovulation today so you can put me down for 30th of sept to test too :flower:

Hope its a better result this time though!!!!!


----------



## louisiana

congrats to all the bfps:happydance::happydance:


well im out af got me today.

good luck to everyone waiting to test.


----------



## MrsO1987

Congratulations to all of you with a BFP. This seems to be a lucky thread. I fingers crossed for more. 

Hope mine comes this month x


----------



## Megan1986

Woke up to the most amazing news..... a BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Megan1986 said:


> Woke up to the most amazing news..... a BFP!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: Yay!!! Congrats on your little miracle. I hope you have an uneventful but memorable 9 months and a lifetime of love thereafter!


----------



## Jdub1698

Megan1986 said:


> Woke up to the most amazing news..... a BFP!!!!!!!!!

That's great news! Finally!


----------



## Mrs_ND

Hi ladies - can i join? Af is due 20 - 22 Sept. It's our sixth month ttc. 

The weird thing I've noticed this month is that I don't have any of my usual post ovulation cramps. They normally start about a week before af is due, getting worse throughout the week. This time last month I'd given in and taken some ibuprofen for the pain, but nothing at all this month. Has anyone had anything similar? Probably just reading too much into it as usual!


----------



## baby1wanted

Megan1986 said:


> Woke up to the most amazing news..... a BFP!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Megan H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## familylove4

CONGRATS TO ALL THE RECENT :bfp: SO HAPPY FOR YOU ALL! :happydance:

my new test date is the 23rd of this month since my OV changed on me.....its not looking all that great since my temp has been dropping and i had brown cm for 3 days, but its still above my coverline and my boobs still ache (not a norm when im not preggers) [-o&lt;


----------



## Megan1986

Thank everyone. I am still in shock! I took 2 more tests and they were both +!!! I couldnt be more excited. My dh is in shock still too. lol. My mom cried when I told her. It is an exciting day. 6 months on waiting and prayers and now I pray for a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## jamare

Keeping my fingers cross for all of us I love this thread


----------



## mealone

I really think I'm pregnant. I have skin rash, dry lips and cramps since 7DPO. Which I have never had before for no reason. Today is my 8DPO, I took a test this morning and saw a faintest faint line using the internet cheapies. I supposed to test on Sep. 22rd, will keep you girls updated. Baby dust to all.


----------



## stargazer01

* want2bemomma 
Megan1986 
 CharleybootS 
 Sunshine15 
 kirsty_lamb *

:wohoo: Yay! 5 new bfp's! Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*MrsO1987
kellyrae
Mrs_ND*

Good Luck! :)

:dust:


----------



## JandK

My period came on full force this morning. On to the next month. See you on the October thread.


----------



## kelly4number2

I'm testing on the 26th. Please add me to the list! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## ILovedUFirst

Stargazer...you are doing an awesome job keeping this thread current by updating the first page! Strong work! We appreciate you! 
GL to all of those testing soon!!!!! Sorry to those hit by the witch!!! GL next cycle!


----------



## shellgirl

I can't believe how many :bfp:s! Congratulations to all you ladies!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrayingLady

This seems to be a lucky thread!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bbblues

Loving this thread and how positive everyone is. Congrats everyone on your BFP. Hoping I get mine at the end of the month


----------



## Mookerr87

seeing all of the BFP"S on here is giving me some high hopes still. I'm keeping my fingers crossed now.:dust:


----------



## kel21

Pretty sure I'm out :( No af yet, but I got those super super sensitive osom tests, and they have all been neg. 10dpo today, and from what I have heard and read no one has ever had a pos past 10dpo that wasn't seen already :( I have really sore bb's, which before clomid was common for af, but since clomid have only had once. So not sure if that is good or bad. Cramps, not total af like which is good. But increased creamy cm which is usually a sign of impending af. This sucks, we had such good timing this month, I really thought this would be it!

Big big congrats to all of the new bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

*Megan*! Congrats! So many BFP's on this thread..... I might as well add another one....

I got my BFP this morning!!! It's clear as day, while still on the faint side! No photo shop needed! I honestly didn't think our journey would end with a BFP. Hoping this is a sticky bean!!!

If anyone is interested, this was our 5th cycle in 8 months of trying. I have been getting acupuncture and fire cupping done weekly since FEB and this was the first cycle that I was taking Chinese herbs for fertility.


----------



## Vic20581

Wow congrats all u bfps, thats fab news, im 9dpo, got a bfp, not tested today yet so far.
Vic x


----------



## familylove4

vietmamsie said:


> *Megan*! Congrats! So many BFP's on this thread..... I might as well add another one....
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!! It's clear as day, while still on the faint side! No photo shop needed! I honestly didn't think our journey would end with a BFP. Hoping this is a sticky bean!!!
> 
> If anyone is interested, this was our 5th cycle in 8 months of trying. I have been getting acupuncture and fire cupping done weekly since FEB and this was the first cycle that I was taking Chinese herbs for fertility.

so great! woo hoo!! :happydance: congrats!


----------



## baby1wanted

Goodness me a whole load of BFPs whilst I've been asleep here in UK!!
Congrats to all of you :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

I think I'm out, started brown spotting today at what i think is 12dpo :-( 

Good luck everyone else Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh my goodness huge huge Congrats for all the ladies with the BFP's !! This really must be the lucky thread!! 

So sorry for all of those who the nasty witch got :-( but hopefully Octobers thread will be lucky for you all!

I am still hopeful, i am 7 dpo.... No symptoms at all but dont really know what to look out for anyway.....also no idea when to start testing i am down for 25th so should prob try to wait until then although i am bursting to test sooner....but when?!?? 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## nic18

wow! been away 2 days so had a bit to catch up on.
look at all those new BFP's!! congrats girls.
girls who got AF :hugs:


----------



## jamare

vietmamsie said:


> *Megan*! Congrats! So many BFP's on this thread..... I might as well add another one....
> 
> I got my BFP this morning!!! It's clear as day, while still on the faint side! No photo shop needed! I honestly didn't think our journey would end with a BFP. Hoping this is a sticky bean!!!
> 
> If anyone is interested, this was our 5th cycle in 8 months of trying. I have been getting acupuncture and fire cupping done weekly since FEB and this was the first cycle that I was taking Chinese herbs for fertility.

Amazing I'm elated for u VIET congrats if our cheapies can pick up a line then we are definately pregnant I'm looking forward to go thru 9 H&H monthsith u ladies


----------



## Want2bemomma

Yay congrats Vietmamsie and all of the new BFPs. I hope all of our little beans stick. I'll see you ladies in the first trimester forums. And for the ladies who got their AF, keep trying, don't give up, and lots and lots of baby dust.


----------



## megs23

WHOA!!! What fantastic news for those with BFPs! CONGRATULATONS TO ALL!!!!

Think of those who have been visited by AF, I hope October will be your month *hugs*. 

To all those in the TTW, a generous sprinkling of baby dust to you!

I have some great news of my own... the night before DH's birthday (last Friday 14th) I decided to poas... low and behold a faint line appeared. I started shaking, I couldn't believe it. I calmed myself down, went to look for DH, and sat him down. He was a little concerned asking what was wrong. I showed him the stick, asking, "how many lines can you see?". He said, "two". I told him I thought so... he asked, why, was does two lines mean? So I went to get the pamphlet, so we could not make a mistake in interpreting the results... IT WAS A :bfp:!!!! 

DH was over the moon!!! Said it was the best birthday ever! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0394-1.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nic18

congrats x


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx

KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol


----------



## jamare

Want2bemomma said:


> Yay congrats Vietmamsie and all of the new BFPs. I hope all of our little beans stick. I'll see you ladies in the first trimester forums. And for the ladies who got their AF, keep trying, don't give up, and lots and lots of baby dust.

when are you going for your first appointment want2bmomma my doc said next 2 weeks when i'll be 7 weeks


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol

Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:

How are you?


----------



## daizee

can i join in this one too please...got my BFP on sept 15th :happydance:

everything crossed for everyone still waiting to test :hugs:


----------



## nic18

congrats daizee :)!


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol
> 
> Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

It's weird to not have you crazy positive:shrug:
I'm ok, impatiently waiting for this cycle to be done. It's been way too long. But a pretty good drop this am so I'm hoping for AF to be here shortly. 
Last night, I was actually thinking of going back on the pill for two months just to get regulated, I'd actually love a regular period each month. Every 4 months or so has it advantages, obviously, but takes away crazy chances of conception:cry:


----------



## twinkletoe

I.have really weird lower back pain (never have any back pain) and slight cramping, no idea if it is a symptom.or whether i am imagining it all! Dying to take.a test but know.there is no point!! Aghh!! This would drive you crazy ! (sorry for the vent)

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol
> 
> Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird to not have you crazy positive:shrug:
> I'm ok, impatiently waiting for this cycle to be done. It's been way too long. But a pretty good drop this am so I'm hoping for AF to be here shortly.
> Last night, I was actually thinking of going back on the pill for two months just to get regulated, I'd actually love a regular period each month. Every 4 months or so has it advantages, obviously, but takes away crazy chances of conception:cry:Click to expand...

I don't blame you, I haven't had cycles as long as yours, but they still drive me mad when they go long....

:hugs:


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol
> 
> Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird to not have you crazy positive:shrug:
> I'm ok, impatiently waiting for this cycle to be done. It's been way too long. But a pretty good drop this am so I'm hoping for AF to be here shortly.
> Last night, I was actually thinking of going back on the pill for two months just to get regulated, I'd actually love a regular period each month. Every 4 months or so has it advantages, obviously, but takes away crazy chances of conception:cry:Click to expand...

Yeah I don't blame you! I would feel exactly the same way, want to regulate but can't give up those chances!


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol
> 
> Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird to not have you crazy positive:shrug:
> I'm ok, impatiently waiting for this cycle to be done. It's been way too long. But a pretty good drop this am so I'm hoping for AF to be here shortly.
> Last night, I was actually thinking of going back on the pill for two months just to get regulated, I'd actually love a regular period each month. Every 4 months or so has it advantages, obviously, but takes away crazy chances of conception:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't blame you! I would feel exactly the same way, want to regulate but can't give up those chances!Click to expand...

I don't know what to do then girls...
The way I am now, I at least may have a chance, even if I am ovulating every 4 months... It becomes a huge pain in the butt, and it's agonizing to analyze every little thing. But I'm feeling the pressure even more now that my Logan is in school all day every day. We went from him home with me 24/7 to not at all:( I'm very much feeling the empty nest:cry: My hubby doesnt want me on the pill cause he said it will eliminate *chances* and thats what we are working with now. But it's frustrating, to know I'll have a 100 day cycle, at least, this time. I bought 2 bottles of Vitex so I may start that along with the B6 today. I have to do something to get this going...:wacko:


----------



## daizee

lorojovanos said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol
> 
> Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird to not have you crazy positive:shrug:
> I'm ok, impatiently waiting for this cycle to be done. It's been way too long. But a pretty good drop this am so I'm hoping for AF to be here shortly.
> Last night, I was actually thinking of going back on the pill for two months just to get regulated, I'd actually love a regular period each month. Every 4 months or so has it advantages, obviously, but takes away crazy chances of conception:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't blame you! I would feel exactly the same way, want to regulate but can't give up those chances!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to do then girls...
> The way I am now, I at least may have a chance, even if I am ovulating every 4 months... It becomes a huge pain in the butt, and it's agonizing to analyze every little thing. But I'm feeling the pressure even more now that my Logan is in school all day every day. We went from him home with me 24/7 to not at all:( I'm very much feeling the empty nest:cry: My hubby doesnt want me on the pill cause he said it will eliminate *chances* and thats what we are working with now. But it's frustrating, to know I'll have a 100 day cycle, at least, this time. I bought 2 bottles of Vitex so I may start that along with the B6 today. I have to do something to get this going...:wacko:Click to expand...

hi Loro, i dont mean to be rude... but how old are you? at 41 and just had my first ever bfp i hope that gives you a little hope that maybe on the grand scale losing a month or two so you know where you are may not be such a bad thing.
please dont think that im taking away from how much we all want these babies, that really isnt my intention.


----------



## lorojovanos

daizee said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the new Preggers:) xx
> 
> KEL- thats quite a temp increase for *impending* AF... lol
> 
> Woke up sick this morning :( It's probably just from that. :shrug:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird to not have you crazy positive:shrug:
> I'm ok, impatiently waiting for this cycle to be done. It's been way too long. But a pretty good drop this am so I'm hoping for AF to be here shortly.
> Last night, I was actually thinking of going back on the pill for two months just to get regulated, I'd actually love a regular period each month. Every 4 months or so has it advantages, obviously, but takes away crazy chances of conception:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I don't blame you! I would feel exactly the same way, want to regulate but can't give up those chances!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to do then girls...
> The way I am now, I at least may have a chance, even if I am ovulating every 4 months... It becomes a huge pain in the butt, and it's agonizing to analyze every little thing. But I'm feeling the pressure even more now that my Logan is in school all day every day. We went from him home with me 24/7 to not at all:( I'm very much feeling the empty nest:cry: My hubby doesnt want me on the pill cause he said it will eliminate *chances* and thats what we are working with now. But it's frustrating, to know I'll have a 100 day cycle, at least, this time. I bought 2 bottles of Vitex so I may start that along with the B6 today. I have to do something to get this going...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> hi Loro, i dont mean to be rude... but how old are you? at 41 and just had my first ever bfp i hope that gives you a little hope that maybe on the grand scale losing a month or two so you know where you are may not be such a bad thing.
> please dont think that im taking away from how much we all want these babies, that really isnt my intention.Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!!!!xx
I am 27. When I was 23, I got pregnant with my son, the first month off B/C. I was on that for 7 years. Haven't been on since I had my son in '08. 
People can look at all of this TTC in so many different ways. There are some women who ovulate each and every cycle, 12 times a year and are devestated when they don't get their BFP's. When I first started trying, I thought to myself that at least they all had the opportunity each month. Me, I may only get 3 shots a year. But in the end, it doesn't matter how old you are, gay or straight, man or woman, or how long it's taking us all to get pregnant, when it's not happening, it hurts all of us:cry:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG, so much good news on this site since I have last checked in. 

Huge congrats to everyone who has gotten their :bfp:! I wish you all the an extremely H&H 9 months. This most definitely seems to be a lucky thread.

To those who got AF, I am truly sorry. I really hope that October is your month! Sending lots of babydust to you all!

Sending everyone on here still waiting to test lots of :dust: Here's hoping that we see a lot more BFPs on this thread.


----------



## MrsO1987

has anyone had implantation bleeding and what did it look like? I had a VERY small amount of spotting today but only when i wiped and just wondered if anyone had had the same? x


----------



## AMMCAS1114

Congrats to all with their BFP!!!!!! I am still waiting, although, my boobs are EXTREMELY sore, a little harder to the touch and my DH told me my nipples are looking a little darker this month... I am trying to not read to much into it, but I can't help but hope!!!! :)


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:

September has been a very lucky month so far but it wasnt for me, AF showed yesterday for me. I dont think I am going over to the October thread because I have decided I am done with actively ttc. After 2yrs and nearly 9mos, I just cant handle anymore stress, especially since we have a trip to Disney World in less than 3wks, so for right now, we will be ntnp.

Good Luck to the rest of you ladies though! :dust:


----------



## Phantom710

I'm sorry Aut. Dumb :witch: :(

I can totally see wanting to take a break, and who knows, maybe that's what you need. I've had MULTIPLE friends give up completely and then they get pregnant :) Have a great trip :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Two More BFPs!!!!! Congrats Ladies! This really has been our month! 8 BFPs in 2 days!!!



jamare said:


> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> Yay congrats Vietmamsie and all of the new BFPs. I hope all of our little beans stick. I'll see you ladies in the first trimester forums. And for the ladies who got their AF, keep trying, don't give up, and lots and lots of baby dust.
> 
> when are you going for your first appointment want2bmomma my doc said next 2 weeks when i'll be 7 weeksClick to expand...

I made a few calls today and the hospital we're going to go to for at least the first check up said 7 weeks and to call one week in advance for an appointment. I'm so excited!!


----------



## xXDeetsXx

When my AF arrived on Friday, i thought i was out...turned out to be implantation bleed (i think) and i have a BFP today! :happydance:

Good luck to all! x


----------



## daizee

xXDeetsXx said:


> When my AF arrived on Friday, i thought i was out...turned out to be implantation bleed (i think) and i have a BFP today! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all! x

congratulations Deets x


----------



## MrsO1987

xXDeetsXx said:


> When my AF arrived on Friday, i thought i was out...turned out to be implantation bleed (i think) and i have a BFP today! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all! x

Congratulations x


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats to all new BFPs! The month is far from over, so I hope many more will be joining us =)

Sorry to all for whom AF has made an appearance :hugs: I hope October is your month!


----------



## laurabe

I will be testing on 22nd.. really hoping this is my month.. really want my BFP before i have to see the fertility specialist in November.


----------



## Phantom710

Wow deets that's awesome! What made you test after "af"?


----------



## xXDeetsXx

Phantom710 said:


> Wow deets that's awesome! What made you test after "af"?

Thanks Phantom! Because it was the weirdest AF ive ever had! Bleeding went on for about 4 hours, but id had cramps all weekend with no sign of the bleeding returning.

I dont feel any different! No symptoms! x


----------



## Phantom710

That is so awesome.

Funny Side Note-- I was using THIS to Calculate my due date doing a 5-day embryo on the 21st. It said :Congratulations, you should be 2 weeks, 1 days, pregnant! And I'd be due on June 09th. If it takes.... I'll have been "pregnant" before I was pregnant. LMAO


----------



## Ylanda

Deets - funny you should say this - I got AF on Friday as well (early!) and thought I was out but it has completely stopped now... Do you think it's worth still taking a test? I was bleeding lightly for two days, definitely less than a usual period!


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats deets!!!:happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

Got a BFN on the 13th of sept but am still late so i will be testing again on the 30th of sept.. giving it enough time for AF to show up before i test again :)


----------



## stargazer01

autigers55 said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps!!
> 
> Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> September has been a very lucky month so far but it wasnt for me, AF showed yesterday for me. I dont think I am going over to the October thread because I have decided I am done with actively ttc. After 2yrs and nearly 9mos, I just cant handle anymore stress, especially since we have a trip to Disney World in less than 3wks, so for right now, we will be ntnp.
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of you ladies though! :dust:

So sorry autigers. :hugs: Maybe a short break is what you need. I'm hoping that a :bfp: is in the near future for you! 



Ylanda said:


> Deets - funny you should say this - I got AF on Friday as well (early!) and thought I was out but it has completely stopped now... Do you think it's worth still taking a test? I was bleeding lightly for two days, definitely less than a usual period!

I think you should :test: 
Hope you get your bfp! :)


----------



## stargazer01

* vietmamsie 
 megs23 
 daizee 
 xXDeetsXx *

Wow! 9 bfp's in just 2 days! This is the luckiest thread so far! :) Let's keep the :bfp: coming! 

:wohoo:


----------



## Ylanda

stargazer01 said:


> Ylanda said:
> 
> 
> Deets - funny you should say this - I got AF on Friday as well (early!) and thought I was out but it has completely stopped now... Do you think it's worth still taking a test? I was bleeding lightly for two days, definitely less than a usual period!
> 
> I think you should :test:
> Hope you get your bfp! :)Click to expand...

I'm so nervous!!! I only have a digi test at home at the moment, I don't want to waste that! I think I will go out and get a cheapy tomorrow and use that. Unless the bleeding returns or whatever, that is, my body seems to be living to its own rules at the moment... :(


----------



## kelly4number2

dizzy65 said:


> Got a BFN on the 13th of sept but am still late so i will be testing again on the 30th of sept.. giving it enough time for AF to show up before i test again :)

Good luck. Hope you get a bfp! FX.


----------



## stargazer01

Ylanda said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ylanda said:
> 
> 
> Deets - funny you should say this - I got AF on Friday as well (early!) and thought I was out but it has completely stopped now... Do you think it's worth still taking a test? I was bleeding lightly for two days, definitely less than a usual period!
> 
> I think you should :test:
> Hope you get your bfp! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so nervous!!! I only have a digi test at home at the moment, I don't want to waste that! I think I will go out and get a cheapy tomorrow and use that. Unless the bleeding returns or whatever, that is, my body seems to be living to its own rules at the moment... :(Click to expand...

I don't blame you for not wanting to waste the digi! They are not cheap! :) Good Luck when you test!!!


----------



## stargazer01

*Kelly4number2
laurabe
dizzy65*

Good Luck when you test! :)

:dust:


----------



## Photogmommy

What does BFP mean? Im pretty sure it means pregnant but dont know the exact meaning lol....

Also, I had my IUD Removed on september 5th. Ovulation Kit (clear blue easy digital) Showed smiley faces Yesterday 16th and Today 17th. I BD'ed on the 15th, 2 times on the 16th, and Once this morning. When would my test day be?

Sorry if I sound silly, My first time "Trying" to get preggers. I have a 5 year old that was a plesant surprise. lol


----------



## baby1wanted

megs23 said:


> WHOA!!! What fantastic news for those with BFPs! CONGRATULATONS TO ALL!!!!
> 
> Think of those who have been visited by AF, I hope October will be your month *hugs*.
> 
> To all those in the TTW, a generous sprinkling of baby dust to you!
> 
> I have some great news of my own... the night before DH's birthday (last Friday 14th) I decided to poas... low and behold a faint line appeared. I started shaking, I couldn't believe it. I calmed myself down, went to look for DH, and sat him down. He was a little concerned asking what was wrong. I showed him the stick, asking, "how many lines can you see?". He said, "two". I told him I thought so... he asked, why, was does two lines mean? So I went to get the pamphlet, so we could not make a mistake in interpreting the results... IT WAS A :bfp:!!!!
> 
> DH was over the moon!!! Said it was the best birthday ever! :cloud9:




daizee said:


> can i join in this one too please...got my BFP on sept 15th :happydance:
> 
> everything crossed for everyone still waiting to test :hugs:

Congrats to both of you and wishing you both a H&H 9 months! :happydance:



autigers55 said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps!!
> 
> Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:
> 
> September has been a very lucky month so far but it wasnt for me, AF showed yesterday for me. I dont think I am going over to the October thread because I have decided I am done with actively ttc. After 2yrs and nearly 9mos, I just cant handle anymore stress, especially since we have a trip to Disney World in less than 3wks, so for right now, we will be ntnp.
> 
> Good Luck to the rest of you ladies though! :dust:

Sorry hun, I'm 7 months in and it feels like an eternity never mind 2 years. It's a great idea to take your mind off it a little - enjoy your holiday! :hugs:



xXDeetsXx said:


> When my AF arrived on Friday, i thought i was out...turned out to be implantation bleed (i think) and i have a BFP today! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all! x

Wow bet you're over the moon! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:



Photogmommy said:


> What does BFP mean? Im pretty sure it means pregnant but dont know the exact meaning lol....
> 
> Also, I had my IUD Removed on september 5th. Ovulation Kit (clear blue easy digital) Showed smiley faces Yesterday 16th and Today 17th. I BD'ed on the 15th, 2 times on the 16th, and Once this morning. When would my test day be?
> 
> Sorry if I sound silly, My first time "Trying" to get preggers. I have a 5 year old that was a plesant surprise. lol

BFP means big fat positive (as opposed to big fat negative!). I don't OPK but aren't you supposed to ovulate with in a day or so of smiley face? If so I would test 14 days after that.... ladies please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Photogmommy

So should I still be Bd'ing? if so How long? This whole trying thing is confusing! lol



Photogmommy said:


> What does BFP mean? Im pretty sure it means pregnant but dont know the exact meaning lol....
> 
> Also, I had my IUD Removed on september 5th. Ovulation Kit (clear blue easy digital) Showed smiley faces Yesterday 16th and Today 17th. I BD'ed on the 15th, 2 times on the 16th, and Once this morning. When would my test day be?
> 
> Sorry if I sound silly, My first time "Trying" to get preggers. I have a 5 year old that was a plesant surprise. lol

BFP means big fat positive (as opposed to big fat negative!). I don't OPK but aren't you supposed to ovulate with in a day or so of smiley face? If so I would test 14 days after that.... ladies please correct me if I'm wrong![/QUOTE]


----------



## Karynmski

Can I join? I had my positive opk on Friday and BDed all weekend and so my two week wait begins... again. :/ We've been trying for 9 months with no luck yet. In January I had a MC and this is the second cycle I've had on clomid and metformin. Hoping for a BFP by Christmas. Congrats to everyone that got their BFP this month, good luck to everyone left to test. I should be poas by the 29th.


----------



## daizee

Photogmommy said:


> So should I still be Bd'ing? if so How long? This whole trying thing is confusing! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> What does BFP mean? Im pretty sure it means pregnant but dont know the exact meaning lol....
> 
> Also, I had my IUD Removed on september 5th. Ovulation Kit (clear blue easy digital) Showed smiley faces Yesterday 16th and Today 17th. I BD'ed on the 15th, 2 times on the 16th, and Once this morning. When would my test day be?
> 
> Sorry if I sound silly, My first time "Trying" to get preggers. I have a 5 year old that was a plesant surprise. lol
> 
> BFP means big fat positive (as opposed to big fat negative!). I don't OPK but aren't you supposed to ovulate with in a day or so of smiley face? If so I would test 14 days after that.... ladies please correct me if I'm wrong!Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

looks right to me photogmommy, you'll soon be using them with out thinking xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Photogmommy said:


> So should I still be Bd'ing? if so How long? This whole trying thing is confusing! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> What does BFP mean? Im pretty sure it means pregnant but dont know the exact meaning lol....
> 
> Also, I had my IUD Removed on september 5th. Ovulation Kit (clear blue easy digital) Showed smiley faces Yesterday 16th and Today 17th. I BD'ed on the 15th, 2 times on the 16th, and Once this morning. When would my test day be?
> 
> Sorry if I sound silly, My first time "Trying" to get preggers. I have a 5 year old that was a plesant surprise. lol
> 
> BFP means big fat positive (as opposed to big fat negative!). I don't OPK but aren't you supposed to ovulate with in a day or so of smiley face? If so I would test 14 days after that.... ladies please correct me if I'm wrong!Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Personally I think it's worth BDing for a good few days both before and after you think you ovulate. Cover all bases basically!!!


----------



## Want2bemomma

jamare said:


> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> Yay congrats Vietmamsie and all of the new BFPs. I hope all of our little beans stick. I'll see you ladies in the first trimester forums. And for the ladies who got their AF, keep trying, don't give up, and lots and lots of baby dust.
> 
> when are you going for your first appointment want2bmomma my doc said next 2 weeks when i'll be 7 weeksClick to expand...

I'm not sure yet. I have an appointment with my family dr. on Wednesday so I'll ask her when she suggest I visit my OB. I have high blood pressure and take medicine for it, so I want to go into my dr. and ask if we need to adjust any of my medications.


----------



## Want2bemomma

BTW, I just changed my status on here from "TTC" to "Pregnant". It was so weird.


----------



## PrayingLady

Want2bemomma said:


> BTW, I just changed my status on here from "TTC" to "Pregnant". It was so weird.

awww.. :flower: So happy for you!


----------



## vietmamsie

Want2bemomma said:


> BTW, I just changed my status on here from "TTC" to "Pregnant". It was so weird.

Yeah, I poked my nose in the First Trimester Forum yesterday, but it just felt weird... might need to hold off on posting much until we know for sure and have seen that heart beat. It all feels so surreal. I think I need to hold off changing my status until then too.

BUT, I test again this morning, 3 positives on three different brand of cheap strip tests. Still on the light side, but getting darker.


----------



## Want2bemomma

vietmamsie said:


> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> BTW, I just changed my status on here from "TTC" to "Pregnant". It was so weird.
> 
> Yeah, I poked my nose in the First Trimester Forum yesterday, but it just felt weird... might need to hold off on posting much until we know for sure and have seen that heart beat. It all feels so surreal. I think I need to hold off changing my status until then too.
> 
> BUT, I test again this morning, 3 positives on three different brand of cheap strip tests. Still on the light side, but getting darker.Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. I'm so scared of something going wrong, but this is my 1st ever BFP and it's too exciting. But I know I need to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much. Grrr.. this is so hard!


----------



## shellgirl

Want2bemomma said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> BTW, I just changed my status on here from "TTC" to "Pregnant". It was so weird.
> 
> Yeah, I poked my nose in the First Trimester Forum yesterday, but it just felt weird... might need to hold off on posting much until we know for sure and have seen that heart beat. It all feels so surreal. I think I need to hold off changing my status until then too.
> 
> BUT, I test again this morning, 3 positives on three different brand of cheap strip tests. Still on the light side, but getting darker.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I'm so scared of something going wrong, but this is my 1st ever BFP and it's too exciting. But I know I need to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much. Grrr.. this is so hard!Click to expand...

Don't worry yourselves sick ladies! Be very happy about your :bfp:'s! Yes, there's always a chance, but thinking about it is not good for you. I would never have said to hold off to tell people if I hadn't had a m/c, which I now think is obviously good to hold your tongue for a bit b/c of that. But be happy with your DH's and feel confident that everything is going to be fine and you will both be amazing mommies :kiss:


----------



## kel21

Want2bemomma said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want2bemomma said:
> 
> 
> BTW, I just changed my status on here from "TTC" to "Pregnant". It was so weird.
> 
> Yeah, I poked my nose in the First Trimester Forum yesterday, but it just felt weird... might need to hold off on posting much until we know for sure and have seen that heart beat. It all feels so surreal. I think I need to hold off changing my status until then too.
> 
> BUT, I test again this morning, 3 positives on three different brand of cheap strip tests. Still on the light side, but getting darker.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean. I'm so scared of something going wrong, but this is my 1st ever BFP and it's too exciting. But I know I need to be realistic and not get my hopes up too much. Grrr.. this is so hard!Click to expand...

With my ds we weren't really trying so I didn't know how common m/c's were, we told everyone in site and it all went very very well! I got pg on clomid about 3 1/2 years ago and we only happened to tell a few people at the time, but that turned out to be a good thing because we m/c'd. I would give anything to go back to that innocent time of my ds. Do what you feel is right, but try not to dwell on what could go wrong! gl and fxd that all of you have sticky beans!!!


----------



## Want2bemomma

Thanks *Shellgirl* and *Kel21*. DH and I are definitely enjoying the moment and holding off on telling anyone for a while.


----------



## meli1981

congrats want2bemomma! enjoy this time!


----------



## meli1981

so af should arrive tom, but im not sure it will. i was crampy a couple days ago, but today nothing. also ive been having throbbing pains in my breasts before bed for the last few nights. my appt to talk to my doc about a referral to my ob is on friday. so either youll hear from me then with an update, or before then if af shows, or if i get my bfp(not likely since we bd only once this cycle, although it was around o time, so i guess anything is possible!)


----------



## koj518

Is it too late to join? My AF is due 28 or 29. Congrats to all 26 BFPs!!!! So excited for you all!!! :D


----------



## DJBSCANNON

I got my BFP this morning :happydance::cloud9:

:dust: to everyone still to test :dust:


----------



## shellgirl

DJBSCANNON said:


> I got my BFP this morning :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> :dust: to everyone still to test :dust:

YAY!!! Huge CONGRATS TO YOU darlin! :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

DJBSCANNON said:


> I got my BFP this morning :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> :dust: to everyone still to test :dust:

Yay! H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## Ylanda

morning all! Tested with FMU this morning - BFN. so really I'm none the wiser as to what this bleeding was and what's going on... meh! :(


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for the BFPs! I'm waiting to ovulate for this next cycle - it'll be my last cycle for a couple of months due to traveling next summer.


----------



## LornaMJ

Well as of the 15th September (sorry a bit late updating):witch: arrived. So on to the October thread I will go. Congrats to all the BFP's and baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## vietmamsie

*ShellGirl* and *Kel21*- I'm not really nervous that something is going to go wrong, so much as just in shock. It's funny, we were TTC for 8 months, and it's sort of like we forgot what the end result was that we were going for, now that we have it, we don't really know how to react! 

We're not planning on telling anyone until after the 7 week scan, and even then just my parents - I need to talk to my mom about what All I'm going through! Everyone else will wait until I start to show I guess, maybe 12-16 weeks?

But don't worry, we're enjoying this!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:witch: got me so on to the next month which will very first official month trying as this is my first proper AF after the pill.

congrats to all the :bfp: in this thread and lots of luck to upcoming testers! fx'd for you! 

see everyone.else in the October thread :) :dust:


----------



## meli1981

DJBSCANNON said:


> I got my BFP this morning :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> :dust: to everyone still to test :dust:

congrats


----------



## meli1981

hugs to all those that got af. i tested last night because i found a test that i had forgotten about. bfn:-( so as soon as af arrives im joining you in the october thread


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL- you have a pretty chart... test today?


----------



## mealone

Got BFP this morning at 10DPO and last night at 9DPO. My symptom is very strong after 7DPO. 
1. cramp, twinge on 7DPO
2. creamy CM after 1DPO, on and off
3. cramp, and UTI feeling on 8DPO
4. Itchy skin and hives after 7DPO
5. fast heart beat
However, I don't have Implantation bleeding. My CM is either white creamy or dry.
Baby dust to all!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats MEALONE:)


----------



## pepper1983

Hi, I know I'm late but I can I join in, I will be testing on 22nd Sept. I'm currently 8dpo n have hardly any symptoms at all but trying not to lose faith as previous months Ive had loads of symptoms to be then visited by :witch:
Congrats to all those who got their :bfp:and sending loads of baby:dust: to the rest of u


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> kel- you have a pretty chart... Test today?

bfn :(


----------



## PrayingLady

congrats to all the BFP's!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> kel- you have a pretty chart... Test today?
> 
> bfn :(Click to expand...

Sorry hon:hugs:
There is still lots of time


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats mealone - hope you have a H&H 9 months!

Sorry to those who got AF or BFNs - sending you hugs :hugs2:


----------



## jbk

Congrats to all the new :bfp: :happydance:
:hugs: to all the bfn or AFs hoping next cycle is it!! 

I'm thinking I either O'd yesterday or am going to today! I'm testing early because of a colonoscopy I am having done on the first! I don't think its a good idea to have one if I am pregnant. 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test!!


----------



## nic18

congrats new bfp!!


----------



## stargazer01

Ylanda said:


> morning all! Tested with FMU this morning - BFN. so really I'm none the wiser as to what this bleeding was and what's going on... meh! :(

Sorry Ylanda! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*Karynmski
koj518
pepper1983*

Good Luck when you test! :)

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* DJBSCANNON 
 mealone *

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Wow, looking at the first page on this thread is crazy! We have soooo many bfp's this month, and it's not over yet! Can we beat the record? :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Wow!!! I can't believe all the BFP's!!! Congrats to all 28 of you!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all! :) Send some baby dust this way! ;)


----------



## skipper75

I took soy and Royal jelly and got my very first BFP! I tested positive on 7 or 8 dpo.
Congratulations to all BFPs. Sticky baby dust to all! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

wow more bfps!! congrats ladies.....still in boring limbo here, on cd 54 here, stark white on ovulation tests which has never happened before this week (in the past I always had faint lines even when I wasn't ovulating).......boo to my body!


----------



## meli1981

congrats to any new bfps! af still hasnt arrived but bfn yesterday so we shall see


----------



## Photogmommy

How soon can i test? 3dpo (ithink)


----------



## elt1013

Photogmommy said:


> How soon can i test? 3dpo (ithink)

Well...me being a poas addict, I started today (7dpo), but fully expected the bfn I got! There are rare cases of people with bfps at 7dpo, but it is safest to wait until around 12dpo or even until af is late. Don't start early, unless you can take the repeated sight of bfns. Good luck!

Huge CONGRATS to all the bfps so far. I think this month will definately be a record breaker stargazer!


----------



## Mookerr87

How's everyone feeling tonight? I'm getting ancy to see some more :bfp:s! Hopefully there will be a lot more! Even holding out hope my name will be up there too, fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## chasingbfp

Woah this month was a great month for BFP'S! Congratulations to everyone who got theirs. I am out this month sadly, but hoping for a BFP in October. :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

skipper75 said:


> I took soy and Royal jelly and got my very first BFP! I tested positive on 7 or 8 dpo.
> Congratulations to all BFPs. Sticky baby dust to all! :thumbup:

Wow congrats! Hope you have a H&H 9months :happydance: I started taking soy on cd 3 for the first time last nigh - took 160mg. Do you mind me asking what dose you took and when?



ttcmikeandme said:


> wow more bfps!! congrats ladies.....still in boring limbo here, on cd 54 here, stark white on ovulation tests which has never happened before this week (in the past I always had faint lines even when I wasn't ovulating).......boo to my body!

Boo to limbo! Hope you get an answer soon! :hugs:


----------



## familylove4

I think af will show tomorrow for me:cry:


----------



## Ylanda

:hugs: remember, you're not out until the witch arrives! Hang on in there!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations to all the new BFP's.

I am going to test again tomorrow at 11dpo. Yesterday I had something there but I was not sure if it was an evaporation line that showed right away or the start of a faint positive. I am hoping for the latter but not presuming a thing.


----------



## Ylanda

Good luck again tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcP

Can I join? I'm ttc #1 cycle 1! AF due 30th september! xxx


----------



## tay_913

I have been having cramps on and off since about 7 dpo. AF is due the 21st so I may test tomorrow or Friday morning. Not expecting much since DH has a bad sperm analysis, but still hoping.


----------



## Phantom710

Flying out tomorrow for a transfer on Friday!!!! Will update Saturday how everything went xx Testing on Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi all,
AF is due 27th so testing 28th if she doesn't show. I have eveything crossed this time :thumbup:


----------



## autigers55

Congrats to all the new bfps!!

Sorry to those who got AF. :hugs:


----------



## Karynmski

I'm soo impatient. Hope I can hold out on testing..... :wacko:


----------



## baby1wanted

familylove4 said:


> I think af will show tomorrow for me:cry:

Sorry, sending hugs :hugs2:



OmiOmen said:


> Congratulations to all the new BFP's.
> 
> I am going to test again tomorrow at 11dpo. Yesterday I had something there but I was not sure if it was an evaporation line that showed right away or the start of a faint positive. I am hoping for the latter but not presuming a thing.

Eek hope it's the start of your BFP! :happydance:



MrsMcP said:


> Can I join? I'm ttc #1 cycle 1! AF due 30th september! xxx

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## dizzy65

bfp for me!! gl everyone baby dust to all!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats, how many dpo are you?


----------



## PrayingLady

dizzy65 said:


> bfp for me!! gl everyone baby dust to all!

Congrats doll!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

elt1013 said:


> Congrats, how many dpo are you?

im not sure the dpo but i was 4 days late when i tested


----------



## Phantom710

Yay congrats!!


----------



## familylove4

Ylanda said:


> :hugs: remember, you're not out until the witch arrives! Hang on in there!

thanks :) i didnt start today, tested and bfn, and my temps are headed down so i dont have much hope. :nope: i wish i would start so i could start the next go round. i started Vitex and uped my vit C and I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea. got some primrose alcohol drops but not sure when to start them.


----------



## Mrs_ND

Gave in and tested about 8 to 10 dpo. BFN. And I'm having those horrible familiar cramps. So disappointed:-( It's hard to pick yourself up and be positive sometimes! But congrats to all you BFPs!


----------



## meli1981

congrats dizzy!


----------



## dizzy65

thank u :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats Dizzy! Those sure are some pretty lines!


----------



## dizzy65

thanks :D


----------



## koj518

Wow!! Darker than the control line!! Congrats dizzy!!!


----------



## Jdub1698

Mine just got darker than the control at 18 DPO. It's quite a lovely sight for sure.


----------



## FirstTry

This is the most awesome thread ever! Congrats to all of the BFPs!:happydance:

AFM, I'm spotting and temps aren't great, so likely out this month. :shrug: Guess I'll have a glass of wine :wine: 

Is there an Oct thread yet? We're going to try IUI again. Fx'd!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Started spotting, so out for this month after a long 55 day cycle........bring on october!


----------



## cassafrass

Congrats to all the bfps !! Hugs to those bfn keep your chins up :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Getting ready to go buy a FRER 3-pack! Will try to resist POAS until tomorrow morning. I was supposed to wait and test the 24th, but I think I O'ed early this month for some reason, so I will test 4 days early! I'm having some symptoms, but not sure if they are just in my head. Congrats to all the BFP's! To all those who got AF, I'm so sorry! :( tons of baby dust to you all!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi Ladies.

Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:


----------



## laurabe

I am 11dpo with a UTI, constipation and slight back pain.. I feel nauseated this morning even after a good nights sleep.. wondering if these might be good signs or if I am just coming down with something.. 

At least my 2ww is nearly over.. 

I am in work now but I have FRERs at home.. promised myself I wouldn't test early though..


----------



## baby1wanted

dizzy65 said:


> bfp for me!! gl everyone baby dust to all!

Yay, have a H&H 9 months!! :happydance:



Mrs_ND said:


> Gave in and tested about 8 to 10 dpo. BFN. And I'm having those horrible familiar cramps. So disappointed:-( It's hard to pick yourself up and be positive sometimes! But congrats to all you BFPs!

Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs2:



FirstTry said:


> This is the most awesome thread ever! Congrats to all of the BFPs!:happydance:
> 
> AFM, I'm spotting and temps aren't great, so likely out this month. :shrug: Guess I'll have a glass of wine :wine:
> 
> Is there an Oct thread yet? We're going to try IUI again. Fx'd!

Glass of wine sounds good! :winkwink: If you go to the first page on Stargazer's signature at the bottom of her signature there's a link to the October thread - there's quite a few of us on there already. See you there!



ttcmikeandme said:


> Started spotting, so out for this month after a long 55 day cycle........bring on october!

Wowo I though mine ended up being a long cycle, sorry it didn't turn out to be your month, see you in October thread? :hugs2:



vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:

Oh no that is horrible, horrible news. When you next message her please send her our love and support :hugs2:


----------



## Want2bemomma

vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:

Oh no! She was so excited. Please send her a hug on my behalf.


----------



## tay_913

Tried to test this morning with a ClearBlue Digital but got an error reading. AF is due tomorrow and I usually spot before but nothing so far. Hopes aren't really high as DH has poor sperm quality. I had an HSG late August so maybe that worked. I haven't really had any symptoms except for light cramping since 7 dpo and extreme irriability.


----------



## cassafrass

vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:

So sorry :( love and hugs


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:


Please send her our deepest condolescences. I can't imagine how difficult that must be. Let her know that we are all here for her. 

Sending huge :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

This has been a very lucky thread so far! 

Congrats to all who got their :bfp:!

Big :hugs: to those visited by :witch:. Sending tons of :dust: over to you all in October!


----------



## meli1981

vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:

:hugs: ive been there, im keeping you guys in my thoughts


----------



## PrayingLady

meli1981 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: ive been there, im keeping you guys in my thoughtsClick to expand...

 
:hugs: Jamare!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mrs. Eddie said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Please send her our deepest condolescences. I can't imagine how difficult that must be. Let her know that we are all here for her.
> 
> Sending huge :hugs:Click to expand...

Def send her my best. Feel gutted for her. Tell her not to be hard on herself, and allow herself to grieve. :hugs:


----------



## kelly4number2

dizzy65 said:


> bfp for me!! gl everyone baby dust to all!

Congrats and happy pregnancy to you!


----------



## shellgirl

vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:

We are all here for her any many of us have been through this awful experience. Please send her prayers and :hugs:


----------



## familylove4

shellgirl said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:
> 
> We are all here for her any many of us have been through this awful experience. Please send her prayers and :hugs:Click to expand...

oh no. so sad to hear this news. prayers and kind healing thoughts go out to her, so very sad when angels leave so suddenly.


----------



## familylove4

well the :witch: showed this morning, im gonna drink a beer :beer: and kick back for the week.... im off to the october thread after O.....good luck ladies yet to test, i hope i dont see you in october :winkwink:


----------



## cassafrass

familylove4 said:


> well the :witch: showed this morning, im gonna drink a beer :beer: and kick back for the week.... im off to the october thread after O.....good luck ladies yet to test, i hope i dont see you in october :winkwink:

<3


----------



## ttc4baby2

I got a positive ovulation test on the 3rd of September, and then a negative that evening. Then I bled- light flow but dark red blood for about a day and a half. Took an hpt (wal mart 88 cent) on the 16th but BFN :( not sure if that was too early, but I know that wasn't a normal period.
I am unsure of my cycles, hence the reason for the OPKs but the 14th would've been way too early for af, even if I ovulated on that day (the 3rd). Calculating from the 4th or 5th, I would've been only 9 or 10 dpo.
I am going crazy as I am ttc my 2nd child, and need some insight. PLEASE!


----------



## ttc4baby2

I bled that light flow but dark red blood on the 14th til the 16th, that's when I took the hpt.. Sorry, couldn't edit the post.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

familylove4 said:


> well the :witch: showed this morning, im gonna drink a beer :beer: and kick back for the week.... im off to the october thread after O.....good luck ladies yet to test, i hope i dont see you in october :winkwink:

So sorry Hun! Sending you big :hugs: and hoping October is your lucky month!


----------



## bbblues

So lucky me got a UTI (prob from BDing so much lol) and now on antibiotics. Doc gave me safe ones just in case I get that positive at the end of the month. I have got some cramping already. Hoping its a good sign. I'm thinking about IVF if it doesn't work. Kinda nervous &#128533;


----------



## laurabe

BFN for me this morning at 12dpo


----------



## OmiOmen

I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive. 

Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## nic18

shellgirl said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:
> 
> We are all here for her any many of us have been through this awful experience. Please send her prayers and :hugs:Click to expand...

thinking of you hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## cassafrass

OmiOmen said:


> I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

Congrats !!


----------



## tay_913

BFN on digital this morning at 14dpo. Cramps starting to creep up.....breasts were so tender I thought for sure this was it :(


----------



## meli1981

ok guys af finally showed, boo! but at least its the start of a new cycle 
i went to the docs and good news! the doc will prescribe me the clomid if i cant get in with my ob! we are checking my hormones today, and i have an appt in thurs next week to check the results. if its going to be a long time to get in with my ob, he will prescribe the clomid then i could be on clomid next month, and get preg next month! im soooooo excited!


----------



## nic18

sorry af showed hun!! hope clomid works hun :)


----------



## JandK

meli1981 said:


> ok guys af finally showed, boo! but at least its the start of a new cycle
> i went to the docs and good news! the doc will prescribe me the clomid if i cant get in with my ob! we are checking my hormones today, and i have an appt in thurs next week to check the results. if its going to be a long time to get in with my ob, he will prescribe the clomid then i could be on clomid next month, and get preg next month! im soooooo excited!

Good news!!


----------



## meli1981

thanks guys, i was pretty nervous about the appt thinking the doc would do nothing for me, so this is great news!


----------



## nevernormal

:hugs: to Jamare


----------



## Karynmski

OmiOmen said:


> I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! I'm still 5 days from testing but I hope your babydust helps!!


----------



## stargazer01

vietmamsie said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Jamare and I have been messaging each other and she wanted me to let you know that she miscarried today and is getting a C&D later this week. Please keep her in your thoughts as she is devastated and could use some hugs. :hugs:

:hugs: to Jamare

I'm so sad to hear this news. Take some time to heal. I wish I could find something to say to make it all better, but there are no words that will do that. Just know that we are all thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*MrsMcP
tay_913
Bumblebee24*

Good Luck! :)

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

* dizzy65 
 Omiomen *

:happydance:

Congrats! I'm wishing you both the best! :)


----------



## oddlyanxious

I will be testing every day, starting tomorrow at 7dpo, until BFP or AF :) I LOVE POAS!!!! I will post all pics for those POAS picture junkies :)


----------



## dizzy65

.


----------



## Photogmommy

put me down for the 29th please


----------



## Bella Grace

Hi :) I'd like to join!! I am 12dpo and had a neg test today. I have been feeling some mild cramping/slight, sharp pains (in vagina it feels like)... No sign of af yet and the cramping seems different from normal, as I usually start cramping as soon as I discover blood. hmmm... hope it's a good thing [-o&lt;


----------



## Mookerr87

i got my bfp tonight, :dust: to everyone!
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JaysBaby

I found out on sept 18... Due may 31,2013


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Im now 14dpo n stil bfn. No signs of af yet either.
Vic x


----------



## Ylanda

Wow, this thread is crazy! So many BFPs, congrats to you all!!! And sticky sticky baby dust to the rest of us - see you in the October thread!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls! 
Congratulations to MOOKER and JAYS on your BFP!!!!! xx
I'm now at CD 100 and nothing is happening. I thought for sure AF was coming, then my temps go back up?!?! This by far has been my longest cycle ever, by like 30 days so far. I did delete the first part of my temps because my BBT thermometor had broken so I was just using a regular one so it didn't go to 100th of a degree. But the last 30 days or so, are all with my BBT...


----------



## LeahMSta

Loro!!!! I was just wondering about you last night. Sorry to hear about your never ending cycle. I would be climbing the walls. Things here are plugging right along. Tiny temp drop today. Nothing huge but still thinking it may be the beginning of the end. :-(


----------



## LuvMyHubs23

Hello ladies I am waiting to test on 9/25.. trying so hard not to test earlier than that :X


----------



## nic18

congrats new BFPs :)! 

welcome *dea23* you can hold out and not test :) good luck


----------



## lorojovanos

LeahMSta said:


> Loro!!!! I was just wondering about you last night. Sorry to hear about your never ending cycle. I would be climbing the walls. Things here are plugging right along. Tiny temp drop today. Nothing huge but still thinking it may be the beginning of the end. :-(

I am very much climbing the walls:cry:

I don't like the negative Mrs LEAH! lol I'll keep my fingers crossed for you girls hon, you deserve it so much:)


----------



## Mookerr87

I'd like to thank everyone for the congradulations, but sadly I guess that test was an error. I thought to myself after hubby and I celebrated last night, tomorrow morning may as well pee on the rest of your pregnancy tests. All were BFN, and as the day goes on I'm having some dark brown CM, which leads me to believe AF is on her way. I'm so heart broken and embarassed. I haven't even told my husband yet, cause he was so excited. Looks like I'm on to Octobers Thread :'(, FU FRER GOLD DIGI


----------



## nic18

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## PrayingLady

Sorry doll :(


----------



## koj518

Mooker I'm so sorry... I got a BFP last month which ended in a chemical and I was heartbroken. There's nothing to be embarrassed about!!! I can't believe you got a false positive with a digi... :( that is really uncool :nope:


----------



## pepper1983

Well POAS today and got the faintest of lines on 2 tests, not sure they are Bfp or evaps as I've never had either before n don't know how to tell the difference. I've had a few symptoms I've not had before, extreme tiredness all week and very sore BBs all day 4 last 3days. Due Af on Tue so I'm going to POAS every day now and see what happens. This wait is driving me crazy!:wacko:


----------



## Bella Grace

pepper1983 said:


> Well POAS today and got the faintest of lines on 2 tests, not sure they are Bfp or evaps as I've never had either before n don't know how to tell the difference. I've had a few symptoms I've not had before, extreme tiredness all week and very sore BBs all day 4 last 3days. Due Af on Tue so I'm going to POAS every day now and see what happens. This wait is driving me crazy!:wacko:

I hope this is it for you!! Sounds good if there were two lines!! Keep us updated in your test tomorrow! Good luck to you:)


----------



## shellgirl

Mookerr87 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for the congradulations, but sadly I guess that test was an error. I thought to myself after hubby and I celebrated last night, tomorrow morning may as well pee on the rest of your pregnancy tests. All were BFN, and as the day goes on I'm having some dark brown CM, which leads me to believe AF is on her way. I'm so heart broken and embarassed. I haven't even told my husband yet, cause he was so excited. Looks like I'm on to Octobers Thread :'(, FU FRER GOLD DIGI

Don't be embarrassed honey. You had your hopes up for a reason. I had a false positive on a line test last month and I felt the same way, but a digital is really awful. I'm so sorry. Join us in October, we're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.

I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.

Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.


----------



## elt1013

vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

So sorry hun :hugs: and don't you think for a minute that you did something wrong...it just unfortunately wasn't meant to be.


----------



## lorojovanos

vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

You did absolutely nothign wrong! I have been there hon, unfortunately, a lot of us on here, have been. I wont push my beliefs on anyone else, but I feel God only gives you what you can handle. Something was not right love. Thank goodness you know that everything is healthy otherwise. Lots of positive thoughts:)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

I am so sorry Hun! As others have said, you absolutely did nothing wrong, it was just sadly not meant to be. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## koj518

vietmamsie: I'm so sorry.. sending you big big hugs!


----------



## cassafrass

Mookerr87 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for the congradulations, but sadly I guess that test was an error. I thought to myself after hubby and I celebrated last night, tomorrow morning may as well pee on the rest of your pregnancy tests. All were BFN, and as the day goes on I'm having some dark brown CM, which leads me to believe AF is on her way. I'm so heart broken and embarassed. I haven't even told my husband yet, cause he was so excited. Looks like I'm on to Octobers Thread :'(, FU FRER GOLD DIGI

:( sorry


----------



## MommytoBryson

Congrats to all the BFP's! I'm so sorry Vietmamsie and Mookerr. :( I am praying for both of you and that you will get your BFPs! Sorry to all the ladies who got AF. The wicked witch got me, too (she even showed up 5-9 days early)! Off to the October thread I go! Praying all of us ladies get our BFPs and can move to the first trimester forum!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Wow I am really hoping that in joining this very positive thread I get my BFP this month. Finding it very hard not to take a test. My AF is due any day 23-27th but at the moment am not feeling any sort of pre AF symptoms, I can't help but think that's a good sign. On the other hand I don't have any pregnancy symptoms??? Ohh gosh I don't no


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Viet I'm sorry about your miscarriage :( I hope things work out soon!!


AFM - Me and the DH BDed this morning (YAY!) and I'm hoping to get one more in on the 25th. I'm OVing on the 27th so I have 4 more days until the big day. Then a dreaded TWW.


----------



## elt1013

12dpo and BFN so far for me but no AF yet. Hopefully she won't come even though she is due today! On the bright side, 2nd month with atleast an 11 day LP due to B vits!


----------



## nic18

vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

so sorry hun! you done nothing wrong :hugs: x


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Hello everyone!

I did 2 hpt's yesterday after having an inkling that I might be pg & got :bfp:on both the line & digi tests! Am booking a dr appt 2mro to have a blood test done, so if all ok I worked out that my due date will be the very end of May 2013!

Congratulations to all who got bfp's this month. 

Viet, I am so sorry to hear about your mc, Mooker, sorry about your false positive :(

How has everyone been feeling?

xx


----------



## nic18

congrats x


----------



## cassafrass

Dani_Ldn said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I did 2 hpt's yesterday after having an inkling that I might be pg & got :bfp:on both the line & digi tests! Am booking a dr appt 2mro to have a blood test done, so if all ok I worked out that my due date will be the very end of May 2013!
> 
> Congratulations to all who got bfp's this month.
> 
> Viet, I am so sorry to hear about your mc, Mooker, sorry about your false positive :(
> 
> How has everyone been feeling?
> 
> xx

Yay!! :)


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for a BFP!!

I just took an OPK (4pm my time) and it's almost there!! I'm thinking another 2 or 3 days and it'll be positive (right on schedule).


----------



## Babywhisperer

vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

Oh sweetie, don't beat yourself up. The fact is that a large % of bfps end up in mc's, and most we never even know about or realize. You did nothing wrong, it happens for many reasons. Let yourself grieve and don't be embarrassed. I don't want to sound cruel, but it's better that it happened when it did and not when you were further along. Have you had your progesterone and natural killer cells tested just in case? Be kind to yourself and maybe do something in the next 2-3 months like take a trip. You will get your sticky bean very soon. I know you are crushed, cry, write your feelings down...get it all out. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Want2bemomma

Vietmamsie, I was so sad to hear about your mc. You and I got our BFP around the same time, so it really hits home for me. I can't imagine what you're going through. Big hug!


----------



## Mookerr87

Well Ladies I'll be seeing you in October, AF is here full force today.


----------



## echo

vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

:hugs: So sorry.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Got my :bfp: yesterday morning!! I am so excited and am still in shock!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Congratulations faithnhope. How long have u been trying x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Af got me roll on oct 
Vic x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all, sorry been away for the weekend so just catching up.
Massive congrats to all who have got their BFP - have a H&H 9 months :happydance:
Hugs to all those who got AF :hugs2: - see you all in Oct testing thread! Hugs especially to Mooker - so sorry you had a false positive :-(
And all my thoughts to Vietmamsie so so sorry for your loss. My SIL miscarried at 6 weeks last month and it's devastating - take care of yourself and give yourself all the time you need to grieve. Sure you will get your sticky bean soon :hugs:
AFM I'm cd8 and yesterday finished 5 days of soy isoflavones - first time using in an attempt to regulate my unruly cycles! I've had quite bad side effects whilst taking them - headaches and lots of cramping pains but I'm happy as long as that means they're doing their job!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey all, AF got me as we'll, so I will be moving over to the October thread!

Sending out huge amounts of:dust: to those of you still waiting to test!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Bumblebee24 said:


> Congratulations faithnhope. How long have u been trying x

2 1/2 years, this is amazing. I don't think it has quite sank in yet or maybe I am still in shock that it has finally worked, but I am the happiest I have ever been! 

The craziest part...I felt like AF was coming for a good week and a half, and then she never did. I had the usual cramping, bloating, and sore boobs. But the cramping has felt a little different then normal. The cramps come and go, sometimes they are just small pains in my lower abdomen. But lately, the last couple days I have been extremely sleepy. 

How long have you been trying? I hope you get your BFP too!


----------



## Bumblebee24

FaithnHope41 said:


> Bumblebee24 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations faithnhope. How long have u been trying x
> 
> 2 1/2 years, this is amazing. I don't think it has quite sank in yet or maybe I am still in shock that it has finally worked, but I am the happiest I have ever been!
> 
> The craziest part...I felt like AF was coming for a good week and a half, and then she never did. I had the usual cramping, bloating, and sore boobs. But the cramping has felt a little different then normal. The cramps come and go, sometimes they are just small pains in my lower abdomen. But lately, the last couple days I have been extremely sleepy.
> 
> How long have you been trying? I hope you get your BFP too!Click to expand...

Wow that's really great news, am so plz for u. I haven't been trying that long stopped at contraception mid June this year so 3 month nothin compared to u. Again massive congrats will


----------



## PrayingLady

FaithnHope41 said:


> Bumblebee24 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations faithnhope. How long have u been trying x
> 
> 2 1/2 years, this is amazing. I don't think it has quite sank in yet or maybe I am still in shock that it has finally worked, but I am the happiest I have ever been!
> 
> The craziest part...I felt like AF was coming for a good week and a half, and then she never did. I had the usual cramping, bloating, and sore boobs. But the cramping has felt a little different then normal. The cramps come and go, sometimes they are just small pains in my lower abdomen. But lately, the last couple days I have been extremely sleepy.
> 
> How long have you been trying? I hope you get your BFP too!Click to expand...

 
Wow!! Sooo happy for you! Congrats again!:happydance:


----------



## dreama

Hi everyone, im completely new to this posting thing and all of the abbreviations so i will have no short hand, sorry, but well i am just going crazy. I had af Sept 3rd which was 2 days early. I didnt really pay much attention to my period except i noticed a day that had no bleeding. I have been trying for ten years so if i am this will be a shock to me but i feel i have all the symptoms. Here they go during the visit from af i vomited once, after that i have consistantly had hot/cold flashes, a steady temp of 99-100, i fainted once from standing up to quickly which has never happened, i can smell really good, for the first week after af i was hungry but when i got done cooking and wanted to eat i couldnt, burping non stop, and my face feels hot. I am also very tired and moody. the only thing im missing is the positive test any advice or comments?


----------



## cassafrass

dreama said:


> Hi everyone, im completely new to this posting thing and all of the abbreviations so i will have no short hand, sorry, but well i am just going crazy. I had af Sept 3rd which was 2 days early. I didnt really pay much attention to my period except i noticed a day that had no bleeding. I have been trying for ten years so if i am this will be a shock to me but i feel i have all the symptoms. Here they go during the visit from af i vomited once, after that i have consistantly had hot/cold flashes, a steady temp of 99-100, i fainted once from standing up to quickly which has never happened, i can smell really good, for the first week after af i was hungry but when i got done cooking and wanted to eat i couldnt, burping non stop, and my face feels hot. I am also very tired and moody. the only thing im missing is the positive test any advice or comments?

Hi there no worries on the short hand you'll pick it up :) as far as your symptoms go they all sound like pg symptoms but other things as well ... I would poas ( pee on a stick ) every few days for another week and see what happens ... Call your doc too sometimes blood tests are better at picking up the hormones in the beginning . I hope that its a bfp (big fat positive ) for you and ill cross fingers and toes :) good luck keep us posted !


----------



## Phantom710

Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS. 

I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)


----------



## kel21

Hey ladies! Congrats on the bfp's, gl to those still waiting to test. So sorry those who have had a loss and got af.

Afm- af got me yesterday. On to October!

Loro that sucks about the super long cycle! I can't remember if you have ever done provera to kick start af? Fxd for you hun!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Not this month for me Ladies, AF:witch: got me this morning. Might see some of you in the October thread, good luck to those still waiting to test:flow: & good luck to those in Octobers thread let hope we get as many BFP as Septembers thread xxx


----------



## nic18

sorry she showed hun :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL- I'm so sorry you've moved onto October:(
I have taken Provera before, but it takes me like a week after I'm done the 10 days of taking it:( I was going to start, but I thought when my temps dropped, AF was right around the corner... Now I'm at CD102 and I don't have a damn clue what is happening


----------



## pepper1983

Hi Ladies, I tested again this morning & I got my :bfp: still faint but didn't need to hold to a window to see that second line. 
So excited but also very cautious
:wohoo: 
I really hope it's a sticky bean xx


----------



## nic18

congrats hun!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations, pepper1983!


----------



## lilbabywalker

Oops - I got my :bfp: on the 19th!


----------



## nic18

congrats :)


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for the new BFPs!


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats BFP's!!!


----------



## dreama

Hi everyone, im completely new to this posting thing and all of the abbreviations so i will have no short hand, sorry, but well i am just going crazy. I had af Sept 3rd which was 2 days early. I didnt really pay much attention to my period except i noticed a day that had no bleeding. I have been trying for ten years so if i am this will be a shock to me but i feel i have all the symptoms. Here they go during the visit from af i vomited once, after that i have consistantly had hot/cold flashes, a steady temp of 99-100, i fainted once from standing up to quickly which has never happened, i can smell really good, for the first week after af i was hungry but when i got done cooking and wanted to eat i couldnt, burping non stop, and my face feels hot. I am also very tired and moody. the only thing im missing is the positive test any advice or comments?


----------



## kellyrae

dreama said:


> Hi everyone, im completely new to this posting thing and all of the abbreviations so i will have no short hand, sorry, but well i am just going crazy. I had af Sept 3rd which was 2 days early. I didnt really pay much attention to my period except i noticed a day that had no bleeding. I have been trying for ten years so if i am this will be a shock to me but i feel i have all the symptoms. Here they go during the visit from af i vomited once, after that i have consistantly had hot/cold flashes, a steady temp of 99-100, i fainted once from standing up to quickly which has never happened, i can smell really good, for the first week after af i was hungry but when i got done cooking and wanted to eat i couldnt, burping non stop, and my face feels hot. I am also very tired and moody. the only thing im missing is the positive test any advice or comments?

Hiya dreama, they sound like good symptoms to be having :) 
I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get your big fat POSITIVE!!!! 10 years trying, I take my hat off to you I really do :)


----------



## cassafrass

pepper1983 said:


> Hi Ladies, I tested again this morning & I got my :bfp: still faint but didn't need to hold to a window to see that second line.
> So excited but also very cautious
> :wohoo:
> I really hope it's a sticky bean xx

:dance: nice !!!


----------



## koj518

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! 
So exciting :)


----------



## lorojovanos

I've been feeling super wet today, checked and holy moly there's CRAZY amounts of EWCM! I know that lots of women get it before AF too so I'm not looking too much into it. Other than I'm glad we had sex yesterday morning and I'm all of a sudden feeling frisky! LOL


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi ladies. Today was our original testing date but I think we are going to wait til next Sunday to test. Early testing is expensive and BFNs are depressing so we are going to wait til we're plenty late.


----------



## PrayingLady

LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. Today was our original testing date but I think we are going to wait til next Sunday to test. Early testing is expensive and BFNs are depressing so we are going to wait til we're plenty late.

 
GOod luck with testing!


----------



## Babywhisperer

PrayingLady said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Today was our original testing date but I think we are going to wait til next Sunday to test. Early testing is expensive and BFNs are depressing so we are going to wait til we're plenty late.
> 
> 
> GOod luck with testing!Click to expand...

How did you put your chart in your signature? Thanks!


----------



## kidchichi

Hey all TTCer's I have been stalking this thread and i just wanted to post my symptoms
1-3dpo nausea, extremely sore breast
3-6dpo, heartburn, headaches
7-9dpo, constipated, a WHOLE lot of cm, heartburn
10dpo, constipated, very tired, lots of cm, nausea, heartburn 
11dpo, constipated,very tired, lots of cm, nausea,heartburn, neg bfn

Had cycle on Aug. 31 5 days on and Me and DH BD'ed on days cd9-cd12 and again on cd14& cd15. What do you gals think? Do we have a good chance
One more piece of info my cycle is 28days


----------



## Bella Grace

kidchichi said:


> Hey all TTCer's I have been stalking this thread and i just wanted to post my symptoms
> 1-3dpo nausea, extremely sore breast
> 3-6dpo, heartburn, headaches
> 7-9dpo, constipated, a WHOLE lot of cm, heartburn
> 10dpo, constipated, very tired, lots of cm, nausea, heartburn
> 11dpo, constipated,very tired, lots of cm, nausea,heartburn, neg bfn
> 
> Had cycle on Aug. 31 5 days on and Me and DH BD'ed on days cd9-cd12 and again on cd14& cd15. What do you gals think? Do we have a good chance
> One more piece of info my cycle is 28days

I'm hoping with everything I have because I have had very very similar symptoms to you!! So, i think we both have very good chances!!! It also sounds like you bd at very good times! Hopefully you got it! I am on cd32 and still waiting for af (normally25-28 day cycles)- but this is my first cycle on clomid! I keep getting bfn, but hopefully that will change by tomorrow :) good luck:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Mookerr87 said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for the congradulations, but sadly I guess that test was an error. I thought to myself after hubby and I celebrated last night, tomorrow morning may as well pee on the rest of your pregnancy tests. All were BFN, and as the day goes on I'm having some dark brown CM, which leads me to believe AF is on her way. I'm so heart broken and embarassed. I haven't even told my husband yet, cause he was so excited. Looks like I'm on to Octobers Thread :'(, FU FRER GOLD DIGI

I'm so sorry Mookerr. :hugs: 




vietmamsie said:


> I thought I should update you, on Friday night I had some spotting before I went to bed, and on Saturday morning I had heavy bleeding. We want to the ER and it turns out I miscarried. I was 5 weeks along. I'm pretty crushed, but I know something must have been wrong with the baby to have miscarried, so I know it just wasn't meant to be, but needless to day I am devastated, not to mention shaken after the whole ordeal.
> 
> I guess the one bonus was to finally have talked to a doctor and to have gotten an ultrasound, which showed a healthy uterus and ovaries. I'm on medication to push out the remaining bits of placenta, which is causing really painful cramps, not to mention hot flashes and itchy hands (?!) We are also on Doctors orders to not TTC for 2-3 months. I figure that this cycle I won't ovulate, and next cycle we can start again.
> 
> Can't help but feel like we did something wrong.

Oh hun, you did nothing wrong! I felt the same way after my chemical, but I know deep down something was wrong. Sending lots of :hugs: your way! 



Phantom710 said:


> Hey all! We had out FET on Friday and it was great! We ended up transferring two great looking embryos! Oct. 4th is 1st Beta :) I started POAS last night though.As of right now, only 2dp5dt, I KNOW it'll be negative, but I want to see it as SOON as there is a line to see. Plus, I love me some POAS.
> 
> I'm optimistic, so... PUPO :)

Good Luck! :)



LeahMSta said:


> Hi ladies. Today was our original testing date but I think we are going to wait til next Sunday to test. Early testing is expensive and BFNs are depressing so we are going to wait til we're plenty late.

Early testing is very expensive! I try to wait too, but usually cave and end up testing. Good Luck! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*Congratulations on the new bfp's!!!
 FaithnHope41 
 pepper1983 
 lilbabywalker 
 

Welcome New Testers!!!
Photogmommy
Bella Grace
dea23
*
:dust: Good Luck!


----------



## bbblues

So I have an apt to see the specialist on Thursday. I'm waiting to test just in case he does blood work which will be way more accurate. But if he doesn't. Im going to test on the 30th. So nervous. I have felt nauseous on and off, cramping, super tired. I know the are same symptoms of AF too. Good luck ladies


----------



## Phantom710

Officially starting POAS tomorrow morning 4dp5dt (9dpo) Wish me luck!


----------



## DSemcho

My BBT is gonna be really messed up this cycle. Go figure that half way through my cycle the DH decides we're gonna start going to the gym twice a day and waking up at 4:30 in the AM... *smh* Temp is back down to 97.3 and I'm supposed to OV in 2 days, let's hope for a spike soon! My OPKs are getting darker. 

DH decided he wanted to buy a 5k motorcycle and I thought we were going to be holding off on NTNP for a year or two... But this morning he told me we wouldn't have to hold off on NTNP for a year or so, he said only until March IF he buys the motorcycle that he's wanting.


----------



## LuvMyHubs23

Hello ladies.. So I took my first round of clomid this month, after somewhat trying since march of 2011. But I really think I'm out this month. My cycles are ususally 30-32 days long. The :witch: should be visiting today or tomorrow, and I've been feeling quite crampy all evening and my back has been killing me. I believe I am currently at 16DPO and keep getting an ugly :bfn: :cry: Maybe I will have better luck next cycle FX'd!! :dust: to all!!


----------



## koj518

Phantom710 said:


> Officially starting POAS tomorrow morning 4dp5dt (9dpo) Wish me luck!

Good luck phantom!!


----------



## DSemcho

I think I got my positive OPK today! 

The top two tests are from 7am today and the bottom one (also the solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg


----------



## kidchichi

Thnaks Bella Grace why don't you go get a a blood test.


----------



## Bella Grace

kidchichi said:


> Thnaks Bella Grace why don't you go get a a blood test.

My temp dropped dramatically today. Thanks for your support! I wish I could have gone for a blood test :nope: maybe next time. 
Good luck you girl!


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> I think I got my positive OPK today!
> 
> The top two tests are from 7am today and the bottom one (also the solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg

:sex:
:dust:
;)


----------



## kidchichi

Bella Grace, Did your symptoms disappear before your temp drop?


----------



## xGracex

Well I ovulated a lot later than I expected according to my positive OPK... so I am now just 2 dpo when I assumed I would be more like 8dpo today or more :(( I guess this is just a weird cycle for me. So I am still going to start testing on the 28th just in case it was wrong and because I'm impatient.. I just don't expect to see anything!


----------



## LuvMyHubs23

So this morning the cramping was totally gone. The :witch: has not shown up yet, and usually when I cramp the night before AF will come in the morning. So I tried testing with an OPK since I only have one clear blue pg test left, and the test line was a lot darker than yesterdays!!! Do you think it could mean something?!?!

I'm waiting for my internet cheapy pg tests to come in. I ordered some last night and had it shipped overnight. It should be here in the afternoon. I'm so nervous!!! I think tomorrow is the last day for AF to forreally come this time. ACK!! My F(aresuper)X'd today!!


----------



## shellgirl

dea23 said:


> So this morning the cramping was totally gone. The :witch: has not shown up yet, and usually when I cramp the night before AF will come in the morning. So I tried testing with an OPK since I only have one clear blue pg test left, and the test line was a lot darker than yesterdays!!! Do you think it could mean something?!?!
> 
> I'm waiting for my internet cheapy pg tests to come in. I ordered some last night and had it shipped overnight. It should be here in the afternoon. I'm so nervous!!! I think tomorrow is the last day for AF to forreally come this time. ACK!! My F(aresuper)X'd today!!

Good luck Dea!!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## koj518

good luck dea23!!! keep us posted!


----------



## PrayingLady

dea23 said:


> So this morning the cramping was totally gone. The :witch: has not shown up yet, and usually when I cramp the night before AF will come in the morning. So I tried testing with an OPK since I only have one clear blue pg test left, and the test line was a lot darker than yesterdays!!! Do you think it could mean something?!?!
> 
> I'm waiting for my internet cheapy pg tests to come in. I ordered some last night and had it shipped overnight. It should be here in the afternoon. I'm so nervous!!! I think tomorrow is the last day for AF to forreally come this time. ACK!! My F(aresuper)X'd today!!

Good luck doll!:happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow not checked in for a day or so and even more BFPs! Congrats and hope you all have a H&H 9 months!
Good luck to everyone still in with a chance this month!


----------



## LuvMyHubs23

So I just took the test and I got a :bfn: but it's the afternoon and I drink alot of water earlier during lunch (was pretty thirsty). Could that dilute the hcg hormone? This is so frustrating coz I think I am already about 17DPO. Shouldn't a :bfp: show up by now :cry:. I guess the positive side is no AF yet, and I don't feel her coming either. Have any of you ladies who have been preggies before gotten a :bfn: this late but still ended up pregnant?


----------



## Phantom710

:bfn: for me today. testing again tomorrow :(


----------



## bbblues

Ladies who are on clomid currently: has anyone had nausea, tiredness, cramping post ovulation? Not sure if its the meds


----------



## angie79

hi girls i'm out - i ov'd earlier than i thought and af arrived today -onto my dream month of getting pregnant - whilst on honeymoon :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## LuvMyHubs23

bbblues I did experience some nausea when I was super hungry, and sometimes while I was eating. It wasn't super bad to where I really felt like throwing up, the feeling was just there. Also I felt crampyish last night and I am currently towards the end of my cycle. Not sure if it's because AF is coming soon. Today I've been feeling ovary and uterus pokes, nothing super painful or unbearable. As far as tiredness, I've actually been having a hard time sleeping but I think that's because of my sleeping cycle. Hope that helped :)


----------



## shellgirl

dea23 said:


> So I just took the test and I got a :bfn: but it's the afternoon and I drink alot of water earlier during lunch (was pretty thirsty). Could that dilute the hcg hormone? This is so frustrating coz I think I am already about 17DPO. Shouldn't a :bfp: show up by now :cry:. I guess the positive side is no AF yet, and I don't feel her coming either. Have any of you ladies who have been preggies before gotten a :bfn: this late but still ended up pregnant?

Sorry to hear about the :bfn:. Keep in mind you are using internet cheapies in the middle of the day after drinking a lot of water. I suggest testing with a FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. You're not out until the evil :witch: comes flying in. Try not to get too down until you know for sure. Hoping for the best for you :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Do you girls keep your FF on Advanced?
If I switch mine to FAM, it says I'm 5dpo. The temps don't *ideally* coincide with that, but nothing in TTC, for me, is ideal...


----------



## Bella Grace

kidchichi said:


> Bella Grace, Did your symptoms disappear before your temp drop?

Yeah, my boobs gradually got less tender and my nipples stopped feeling sore over the last few days. Now I have some brownish blood with stringy clots (sorry, that's so detailed) but nonexistent cramping! So strange... I wonder if I got the cramps during the time my normal af would have been here, but the rest was postponed bc of clomid?! Who knows...


----------



## Bella Grace

bbblues said:


> Ladies who are on clomid currently: has anyone had nausea, tiredness, cramping post ovulation? Not sure if its the meds

I only had some cramping at about 11-15dpo and some hot flashes reappeared around then too. I had not had hot flashes since about ov time. Good luck to you!! What day are you on?


----------



## Bella Grace

Dsemcho, that looks pos to me! It's darker than any lines I've seen on any of my tests!! Get to it!!


----------



## kelly4number2

Af visited early this morning. I'm out...till next month.


----------



## bbblues

I'm on CD 25. I got pos ovulation on day 11 and 14?? I was on provera in aug since I didn't have AF all summer. Thanks everyone  really hope these are good signs


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Do you girls keep your FF on Advanced?
> If I switch mine to FAM, it says I'm 5dpo. The temps don't *ideally* coincide with that, but nothing in TTC, for me, is ideal...

I tend to play around with mine. I can switch between advanced and research. Depends on which one looks better to me.!


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Do you girls keep your FF on Advanced?
> If I switch mine to FAM, it says I'm 5dpo. The temps don't *ideally* coincide with that, but nothing in TTC, for me, is ideal...
> 
> I tend to play around with mine. I can switch between advanced and research. Depends on which one looks better to me.!Click to expand...

Well FAM looks better to me, only cause it makes me 5 DPO:) But I tend to believe Advanced. If my temps go up the next two days ( and i have been hopeful before and disappointed) I should be good to go. We have BD'd 2 x in the last 3 days and my hubby is hinting at tonight:blush: 
Lets just hope after 103 CD's, that I'm finally ovulating, at least! And then advanced will pick that up with some solid CH's!


----------



## DSemcho

Just had a temp spike. Yesterday morning was 97.3 this morning was 97.8. :)


----------



## baby1wanted

kelly4number2 said:


> Af visited early this morning. I'm out...till next month.

Sorry AF got you Kelly :hugs2: See you in the October thread!


----------



## kellyrae

Good morning ladies, Think I got my first :bfp: this morning...only a faint line but its def there!! I thought I could see one yesterday but didnt like to get my hopes up.

Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?


Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579814_670559462265_1857965173_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196508_670559492205_1149500555_n.jpg


----------



## elt1013

DSemcho said:


> Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579814_670559462265_1857965173_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196508_670559492205_1149500555_n.jpg

It is pretty cloudy looking, but very stretchy, so I would say it is EWCM. Have you bd really recently though? That is alot too, so if it is EWCM, you are lucky as most ladies would love to get that amount!


----------



## DSemcho

I've been taking 3000mg of EPO for the past 3 days - and I got my positive OPK yesterday. Last time we BDed was on Sunday morning (it's now Wednesday afternoon here).


----------



## elt1013

DSemcho said:


> I've been taking 3000mg of EPO for the past 3 days - and I got my positive OPK yesterday. Last time we BDed was on Sunday morning (it's now Wednesday afternoon here).

Yeah, that is plenty of time...they say if it stretches, I think it is more than an inch and doesn't break, it is EWCM. Especially with the pos opks..it is def the perfect time for it.


----------



## DSemcho

Wow. Do you think BD from Sunday would be good enough? Odds of me getting it today or tomorrow are slim to nil. && my opks today are lighter so does that mean I OVed this morning or yesterday? I did get a sharp cramp last night.


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- I would call that EWCM, as well. 

I had a significant temp increase this morning:) Doesn't look like AF is coming afterall...


----------



## PrayingLady

kellyrae said:


> Good morning ladies, Think I got my first :bfp: this morning...only a faint line but its def there!! I thought I could see one yesterday but didnt like to get my hopes up.
> 
> Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:

 
Congrats dolL!


----------



## PrayingLady

DSemcho said:


> Just had a temp spike. Yesterday morning was 97.3 this morning was 97.8. :)

 
My temp did this today at 5dpo!!!


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> DSEMCHO- I would call that EWCM, as well.
> 
> I had a significant temp increase this morning:) Doesn't look like AF is coming afterall...

Looking at your chart I would say you o'd either cd 95 or yesterday!!!! Woohoo! Hope you catch that eggie! :happydance:


----------



## LeahMSta

AF got us again this month ladies. On to October.......


----------



## cassafrass

LeahMSta said:


> AF got us again this month ladies. On to October.......

:hugs:


----------



## elt1013

DSemcho said:


> Wow. Do you think BD from Sunday would be good enough? Odds of me getting it today or tomorrow are slim to nil. && my opks today are lighter so does that mean I OVed this morning or yesterday? I did get a sharp cramp last night.

Assuming you o'd last night, sunday night would be 2 days before, so yeah, that seems good. Many people have gotten preg with bd that early or even earlier than that, so you will have a chance.
I actually read somewhere that bd 2 days before is better than the day before or day of, but I can't remember where I read it, so I am not sure exactly how accurate that is.


----------



## Phantom710

:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!! 



I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

If it is true then it was meant to be! I didn't think I'd O til CD18 (which is tomorrow)... O_O


----------



## cassafrass

Phantom710 said:


> :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!!
> 
> View attachment 484107
> 
> 
> I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!

 i see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:thumbup: H&H pregnancy lovie!


----------



## xXDeetsXx

Phantom710 said:


> :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!!
> 
> View attachment 484107
> 
> 
> I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!

congrats Phantom! x

:dust: to all you moving onto the October thread - goodluck! x


----------



## MrsO1987

AF came today :(


----------



## Phantom710

So sorry MrsO stupid :witch: :growlmad:


----------



## ReynoldsV

AF got me. I'm out. :cry:


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the new BFP's!!!


----------



## Karynmski

There are sooo many BFP's in this group! Hope it's this lucky next month. AF hasn't found me yet, but she's circling the neighborhood. Tested this morning at 13 dpo and :bfn:. On to October....


----------



## cassafrass

Dang nab it that nasty :witch: ! Sorry ladies :( wishing you bfp's next month


----------



## baby1wanted

kellyrae said:


> Good morning ladies, Think I got my first :bfp: this morning...only a faint line but its def there!! I thought I could see one yesterday but didnt like to get my hopes up.
> 
> Good luck to you all and lots of :dust:




Phantom710 said:


> :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All I have to offer you, as I'm at work, is this crappy phone picture, but I promise there is a second line!!!
> 
> View attachment 484107
> 
> 
> I'm doing an FRER tomorrow morning for a pic to send to the parents. They don't know yet So excited!!!!

Congrats to both of you and hope you both have a H&H 9 months!



LeahMSta said:


> AF got us again this month ladies. On to October.......




MrsO1987 said:


> AF came today :(




ReynoldsV said:


> AF got me. I'm out. :cry:

Sorry AF got you all - sending hugs and we'll see you in October thread! :hugs2:


----------



## isela

The AF got me on sep. 26 :wacko:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm not sure about my DPO. If I go with the OPK method then I am 1DPO.... If I go with a dramatic temp drop then I'm 4DPO and if I go with when I had a sharp cramp method then I'm 3DPO. If I go by all my other cycles then today is OV day...


----------



## stargazer01

* kellyrae 
 Phantom710 *

:happydance:


----------



## jessthemess

Wishing the last bunch of September testers tons of happy baby thoughts!!!! <3

Technically I should be here because my last cycled started 8/22 but mine aren't regular so I'm waiting an extra week or so just in case!


----------



## MrsCeder

I got my first BFP this afternoon which was my first cycle TTC!


----------



## Photogmommy

How many dpo are you?


MrsCeder said:


> I got my first BFP this afternoon which was my first cycle TTC!


----------



## koj518

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

I got something that may be the beginning of a BFP but still not celebrating since it was SOOOOOOOO faint (so much so that I can't see it, but everyone else seems to be able to! haha).  link


----------



## Phantom710

koj518 said:


> Congrats to all the new BFPs!
> 
> I got something that may be the beginning of a BFP but still not celebrating since it was SOOOOOOOO faint (so much so that I can't see it, but everyone else seems to be able to! haha).  link

It didn't show me anything. :S

On that note, I got the faintest shadow ever before the :bfp: so fx'd for you. No one else could see mine, I don't know which is worse! haha.


----------



## lorojovanos

Phantom710 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!
> 
> I got something that may be the beginning of a BFP but still not celebrating since it was SOOOOOOOO faint (so much so that I can't see it, but everyone else seems to be able to! haha).  link
> 
> It didn't show me anything. :S
> 
> On that note, I got the faintest shadow ever before the :bfp: so fx'd for you. No one else could see mine, I don't know which is worse! haha.Click to expand...

Did you do the FRER this morning?


----------



## lorojovanos

Nevermind, I see in your journal!!!!:)

Congrats to the newest BFPS:) xx


----------



## baby1wanted

isela said:


> The AF got me on sep. 26 :wacko:

Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs2:



MrsCeder said:


> I got my first BFP this afternoon which was my first cycle TTC!

Congrats! Have a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## jessandaj

sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

jessandaj said:


> sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOWEE, thats awesome:happydance:
In your sig, it says BFP(I think.) :shrug: Do you have a pic?


----------



## jessandaj

lorojovanos said:


> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOWEE, thats awesome:happydance:
> In your sig, it says BFP(I think.) :shrug: Do you have a pic?Click to expand...

this is it :) its pinker in real life though but i have taken a dollar store test to after holding for 2 hours and have a even lighter bfp on that to but im still so nervous waiting until morning to take a fmu since neither of them were fmu
 



Attached Files:







jessi.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cassafrass

Yay!!!!!! :)


----------



## Karynmski

:witch: found me... Boo!


----------



## DSemcho

OMG got my first set of crosshairs on FF :D It puts me at 3DPO which means me and the DH made BD 2 days before my crosshairs!!!!!! :D :D :D SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! I'm like the girl from Despicable Me when she get's the unicorn and goes IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!.... GREAT morning! I work up an hour or two early and took my temp and it said 98.1 then when I woke up at 6:30am I took it again and it said 98.4. I went with the 98.1 - but should I have gone with the other??


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm rolling on over to October with a testing date of the 9th:)


----------



## bbblues

So I saw the specialist yesterday. He's going to put me on this new stuff called femoral when I get my period. IF I get it. I hope I BFP this month. Next month if I get AF he want me to get this procedure where they inject iodine go check my tubes to see if they are blocked. Not what a call a good time lol


----------



## Babywhisperer

jessandaj said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOWEE, thats awesome:happydance:
> In your sig, it says BFP(I think.) :shrug: Do you have a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> this is it :) its pinker in real life though but i have taken a dollar store test to after holding for 2 hours and have a even lighter bfp on that to but im still so nervous waiting until morning to take a fmu since neither of them were fmuClick to expand...

I see it, congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you!


----------



## jessandaj

Babywhisperer said:


> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOWEE, thats awesome:happydance:
> In your sig, it says BFP(I think.) :shrug: Do you have a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> this is it :) its pinker in real life though but i have taken a dollar store test to after holding for 2 hours and have a even lighter bfp on that to but im still so nervous waiting until morning to take a fmu since neither of them were fmuClick to expand...
> 
> I see it, congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you!Click to expand...

thank you :) it was darker today, lots of babydust to you :flower:


----------



## Babywhisperer

jessandaj said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessandaj said:
> 
> 
> sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOWEE, thats awesome:happydance:
> In your sig, it says BFP(I think.) :shrug: Do you have a pic?Click to expand...
> 
> this is it :) its pinker in real life though but i have taken a dollar store test to after holding for 2 hours and have a even lighter bfp on that to but im still so nervous waiting until morning to take a fmu since neither of them were fmuClick to expand...
> 
> I see it, congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you :) it was darker today, lots of babydust to you :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! Post a pic of the darker line!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

jessandaj said:


> sooo before september ended my next cycle ended with a bfp today!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:



Karynmski said:


> :witch: found me... Boo!

Sorry hun :hugs2:



DSemcho said:


> OMG got my first set of crosshairs on FF :D It puts me at 3DPO which means me and the DH made BD 2 days before my crosshairs!!!!!! :D :D :D SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! I'm like the girl from Despicable Me when she get's the unicorn and goes IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!.... GREAT morning! I work up an hour or two early and took my temp and it said 98.1 then when I woke up at 6:30am I took it again and it said 98.4. I went with the 98.1 - but should I have gone with the other??

Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## ReynoldsV

Well ladies, I thought AF got me. I spotted for two days, now shes gone! I've taken HPT's, all negative, but I think my spotting may have been implantation. How long after IB does an HPT show positive??


----------



## DSemcho

On a test? It really depends. How many DPO are you?


----------



## ReynoldsV

DSemcho said:


> On a test? It really depends. How many DPO are you?

I thought I as 16DPO. Well, turns out I think I actually ovulated later. SO to be honest, I am not even sure. AF was due two days ago. She is usually heavy by now. Well last night, she just stopped. :shrug:


----------



## MrsCeder

Photogmommy said:


> How many dpo are you?
> 
> 
> MrsCeder said:
> 
> 
> I got my first BFP this afternoon which was my first cycle TTC!Click to expand...

I was 11 dpo. Today I did a clear blue digital and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks!

How many dpo are you?


----------



## DSemcho

Wait 3 - 5 days (I know that sounds dreadful) maybe 8 days just in case to give it enough time for HCG to build up if you did implant. Or at the 3 day mark maybe try an FRER?


----------



## Kazorra

I am currently about 23 days post ov. at 15 days post ov I took a pregnancy test. it was negative. but my cervix is high and soft. and there is lots of cm. I am trying to hold out for 7 more days, but it is hard. Hopefully I am, and I can have a bfp like all the others up top! Congrats to all who have gotten theirs!

I also spotted lightly on day 1 and day 2 of my period. then everything stopped. and here we are :/


----------



## elt1013

Kazorra said:


> I am currently about 23 days post ov. at 15 days post ov I took a pregnancy test. it was negative. but my cervix is high and soft. and there is lots of cm. I am trying to hold out for 7 more days, but it is hard. Hopefully I am, and I can have a bfp like all the others up top! Congrats to all who have gotten theirs!
> 
> I also spotted lightly on day 1 and day 2 of my period. then everything stopped. and here we are :/

I am in the same boat...except 17dpo for me (with normally an 11 day LP). My cervix is so high I can barely reach it and lots of cm! I have been testing everyday and all BFNs, and my temps are still above the coverline also. Hope it is good news for both of us!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to all the beautiful BFPs!


----------



## cassafrass

:) yay bfps! =[ evil witch ! Sorry girls .... good luck testers ill be stalking :)


----------



## Mookerr87

I look forward to the October journey, congrats to all the September BFP's ladies.


----------



## ReynoldsV

Ladies, AF left after two days of VERY light spotting. This has never happened before. Do you think this is it?? Its gone now, do you think an HPT would come up positive now??


----------



## suffolksazzle

No af or bfp for me yet :(


----------



## DSemcho

When was AF due?


----------



## cassafrass

ReynoldsV said:


> Ladies, AF left after two days of VERY light spotting. This has never happened before. Do you think this is it?? Its gone now, do you think an HPT would come up positive now??

maybe it was IB? i read in another thread bfp possible 2 days post IB :test:



suffolksazzle said:


> No af or bfp for me yet :(

when was AF due? :hugs:


----------



## suffolksazzle

AF was due today (29th)


----------



## TrueBlueBABY

suffolksazzle said:


> AF was due today (29th)

Soooooo....any symptoms??? Are you anxious ?


----------



## cassafrass

TrueBlueBABY said:


> suffolksazzle said:
> 
> 
> AF was due today (29th)
> 
> Soooooo....any symptoms??? Are you anxious ?Click to expand...

:hugs: the :witch: isn't here yet then there is still hope


----------



## Photogmommy

The :witch: got me. See some of u next month :sulk:


----------



## DSemcho

My temp is still registering high at 5DPO - it went up another .1. So that has me at .5 1/2 above the cover line. :)


----------



## suffolksazzle

TrueBlueBABY said:


> suffolksazzle said:
> 
> 
> AF was due today (29th)
> 
> Soooooo....any symptoms??? Are you anxious ?Click to expand...


Na no symptoms at all :( don't partially feel anxious x


----------



## bbblues

Think AF is coming. Took HPT and neg. also had some pink spotting. On to October and the specialist. Hope everyone ends off on a good note


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats to all September bfps! And :dust: to all who are moving onto October!


----------



## RnRmom

I got my BFP yesterday at 11dpo!:dohh:


----------



## RnRmom

Omg lol wrong smiley!:happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

RnRmom said:


> I got my BFP yesterday at 11dpo!:dohh:

:happydance: Hooray! Congrats RNRMOM!:happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

RnRmom said:


> Omg lol wrong smiley!:happydance:

Congrats!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

RnRmom said:


> Omg lol wrong smiley!:happydance:

Congrats! Pics pics! A H&H 9mos! :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

Congrats RnRmom!

Any of you ladies ever had a luteal cyst that made AF late? I am never late and am currently 20dpo (over a week late) and multiple BFNs (last one yesterday). I have no AF or pregnancy symptoms either, and definately ovulated (chart is in my siggy). Just trying to figure out what the delay might be? Any ideas?


----------



## cassafrass

RnRmom said:


> I got my BFP yesterday at 11dpo!:dohh:

:dance: yay!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats on the BFP!!


AFM - I'm officially excited!!!!!! Day before yesterday my temp was 98.2, then yesterday it dipped down to 97.9. This morning it jumped back up to 98.5!! I think I got my implantation dip (no spotting though). I know this isn't a 100% on getting my BFP but I'm still a little excited. Taking my first test in 3 days but my official test date is supposed to be the 10th. I did get a dip last cycle but it didn't jump up to my highest temp yet the day after the dip. And it was on CD11 that I had the dip... YAY!


----------



## stargazer01

* Mrs. Ceder 
 jessandaj 
 RnRmom *

:happydance:


----------



## shellyt

Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## jbk

I know it's October but I am on this thread for Sept 29th! I think I got my :bfp: today!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellyt said:


> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:

Congrats!! Pics? Dpo when you got the +? Symptoms before you tested? Congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

jbk said:


> I know it's October but I am on this thread for Sept 29th! I think I got my :bfp: today!

Congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

shellyt said:


> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:

:happydance:CONGRATS!!! :happydance: I got mine yesterday!!!


----------



## shellyt

shellgirl said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance:CONGRATS!!! :happydance: I got mine yesterday!!!Click to expand...


CONGRATS  feels good doesnt it.... was you in shock like me? how far gone are you? xxx



Babywhisperer said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats!! Pics? Dpo when you got the +? Symptoms before you tested? Congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I do have a pic but its on my phone lol xx I tested a week after my period was due  so I am like 5 weeks  xxx I have been feeling sick alot and it didnt feel like I was going to come on my period like usual... been sleeping deeper aswell, partner getting fed up me owning the whole bed lol xxx


----------



## DSemcho

2 more days until I take my first test.... I'm thinking it's gonna be a BFN so I'm not gonna be disappointed until I hit 14 DPO with a BFN.


----------



## baby1wanted

shellyt said:


> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:




jbk said:


> I know it's October but I am on this thread for Sept 29th! I think I got my :bfp: today!

Oh my goodness - I went to make my dinner came back and 2 more BFPs!
Congrats to you both! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

shellyt said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance:CONGRATS!!! :happydance: I got mine yesterday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CONGRATS  feels good doesnt it.... was you in shock like me? how far gone are you? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I have been away from here from a month but wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! Pics? Dpo when you got the +? Symptoms before you tested? Congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a pic but its on my phone lol xx I tested a week after my period was due  so I am like 5 weeks  xxx I have been feeling sick alot and it didnt feel like I was going to come on my period like usual... been sleeping deeper aswell, partner getting fed up me owning the whole bed lol xxxClick to expand...

I tested early because I have no self control. I'm 13dpo and got a positive yesterday afternoon on a FRER and got confirmation with a digital CBD this morning. I'll be 4 weeks Friday, going in for blood work this afternoon. I had a mc in June, so I need to be careful and get everything checked :thumbup:


----------



## shellyt

ooo we cud be baby buddies


----------



## shellgirl

shellyt said:


> ooo we cud be baby buddies

Let's do it!


----------



## stargazer01

* jbk 
 shellyt *

:happydance:


----------

